# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  antenna fm 50 ohm

## kostassss

καλησπέρα τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ! ένα δίπολο φμ για να έχει αντίσταση 50 ohm τα στοιχεία πόσα εκατοστά θα πρέπει να είναι ? πχ για ένα δίπολο 75 ohm gia tous 100 Mhz είναι 75 εκατοστα για 50 ohm θα πρέπει να είναι 50 εκατοστά?

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρθηκε από τα κυκλώματα.

----------


## liat

> καλησπέρα τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ! ένα δίπολο φμ για να έχει αντίσταση 50 ohm τα στοιχεία πόσα εκατοστά θα πρέπει να είναι ? πχ για ένα δίπολο 75 ohm gia tous 100 Mhz είναι 75 εκατοστα για 50 ohm θα πρέπει να είναι 50 εκατοστά?



Κατ' αρχάς η αντίσταση του διπόλου δεν καθορίζεται από το μήκος των στοιχείων του.
Η αντίστασή του είναι 75 Ohm (στην πραγματικότητα είναι 73,2 Ohm, αλλά έμεινε έτσι κυρίως γιατί παλιότερα συνδεόταν απ’  ευθείας με τις γραμμές μεταφοράς των 75 Ohm).

Ο υπολογισμός του είναι απλός.  
1) Βρίσκεις το μήκος κύματος που αντιστοιχεί στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα.
π.χ για τους 100MHz --> λ=300/100=3 μέτρα

2) εμείς θέλουμε ένα δίπολο με διαστάσεις λ/2, οπότε 3/2=1,5 μέτρα.
Αυτό είναι το ολικό μήκος και των δύο στοιχείων, οπότε το μήκος του κάθε στοιχείου είναι 1,5/2=0,75 μέτρα.

3) Επειδή στον υπολογισμό ενός διπόλου υπεισέρχονται κι άλλοι παράγοντες (απόσταση των στοιχείων από το σημείο τροφοδοσίας, τα χαρακτηριστικά του ίδιου του αλουμινένιου σωλήνα κλπ), λαμβάνεται υπόψη ένας συντελεστής βράχυνσης, που για άλλους είναι 95%, 96% ή 98%.

Βάσει λοιπόν των παραπάνω, το κάθε στοιχείο της κεραίας θα έχει μήκος:
α) για συντελεστή 98% --> 0,75Χ0,98=0,735 μέτρα (στρογγυλοποιημένα 0,74)
β) για συντελεστή 96% --> 0,75Χ0,96=0,72 μέτρα.

Πληροφορίες για τον υπολογισμό του συντελεστή βράχυνσης αλουμινίου, μπορείς να βρεις *εδώ*.

----------


## kostassss

> Κατ' αρχάς η αντίσταση του διπόλου δεν καθορίζεται από το μήκος των στοιχείων του.
> Η αντίστασή του είναι 75 Ohm (στην πραγματικότητα είναι 73,2 Ohm, αλλά έμεινε έτσι κυρίως γιατί παλιότερα συνδεόταν απ’  ευθείας με τις γραμμές μεταφοράς των 75 Ohm).
> 
> Ο υπολογισμός του είναι απλός.  
> 1) Βρίσκεις το μήκος κύματος που αντιστοιχεί στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα.
> π.χ για τους 100MHz --> λ=300/100=3 μέτρα
> 
> 2) εμείς θέλουμε ένα δίπολο με διαστάσεις λ/2, οπότε 3/2=1,5 μέτρα.
> Αυτό είναι το ολικό μήκος και των δύο στοιχείων, οπότε το μήκος του κάθε στοιχείου είναι 1,5/2=0,75 μέτρα.
> ...




καλησπέρα ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου έχω όμως μια απορία ασπούμε ότι θέλουμε το δίπολο να είναι συντονισμένο για τους 100ΜΗz 1,5 μέτρα. δεν θα είναι ένα δίπολο 75 ohm? τι είναι αυτό που καθορίζει ένα δίπολο να είναι 75 ohm από το να είναι 50 ohm?

----------


## jimnaf

Με λίγα λόγια  το απλό  δίπολο είναι 75Ω  ότι και να κάνεις.

Όμως δες την εικόνα ,   αλλάζοντας την κλίση του κάτω στοιχείου αλλάζει και η αντίσταση.

Χοντρικά αν δώσεις κλίση  45 μοιρών θα έχεις περίπου 50Ω.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57402

----------

kostassss (21-05-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Με λίγα λόγια  το απλό  δίπολο είναι 75Ω  ότι και να κάνεις.
> 
> Όμως δες την εικόνα ,   αλλάζοντας την κλίση του κάτω στοιχείου αλλάζει και η αντίσταση.
> 
> Χοντρικά αν δώσεις κλίση  45 μοιρών θα έχεις περίπου 50Ω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57402



Αυτααααααααά.....!!

----------

kostassss (21-05-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

> καλησπέρα τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ! ένα δίπολο φμ για να έχει αντίσταση 50 ohm τα στοιχεία πόσα εκατοστά θα πρέπει να είναι ? πχ για ένα δίπολο 75 ohm gia tous 100 Mhz είναι 75 εκατοστα για 50 ohm θα πρέπει να είναι 50 εκατοστά?




Και μιας και όπως καταλαβαίνω kostassss, είσαι παντελώς άσχετος με συστήματα εκπομπής, καλό είναι να δανειστείς / αγοράσεις το *ARRL HANDBOOK* και να το διαβάσεις με προσοχή, από την αρχή ως το τέλος.

.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Και μιας και όπως καταλαβαίνω kostassss, είσαι παντελώς άσχετος με συστήματα εκπομπής, καλό είναι να δανειστείς / αγοράσεις το *ARRL HANDBOOK* και να το διαβάσεις με προσοχή, από την αρχή ως το τέλος.
> 
> .



http://www.arrl.org/shop/Basic-Antennas/

http://www.arrl.org/shop/ARRL-Antenn...-22nd-Edition/

----------


## SV1JRT

Και επειδή kostassss καταλαβαίνω ότι ετοιμάζεσαι να φας ήτα με κάποιο δίπολο, να σου πω ότι ΔΕΝ έχει τόσο μεγάλη σημασία αν το δίπολο είναι 50 ή 75 Ohm. Αυτό που έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από τα Ohm του δίπολου είναι η *ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΗ της καθόδου*, καθώς το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο είναι *UNBALLANCED γραμμή μεταφοράς*, ενώ το δίπολο ανεξαρτήτου αντίστασης *χρειάζεται ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ BALLANCED* τροφοδοσία για να λειτουργήσει (να μην έχει στάσιμα). Αν βιδώσεις το ομοαξονικό κατευθείαν στο δίπολο, ΕΧΑΣΕΣ. ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να δουλέψει.

.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Σωτήρη δε θέλει κάποια προσαρμογή το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο στο δίπολο, εφόσον και τα δύο έχουν την ίδια σύνθετη αντίσταση.
Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να δουλέψει δίπολο 75 ωμ με το αντίστοιχο καλώδιο φυσικά, φτάνει να "φέρει" και την έξοδο του πομπού του στα 75 ωμ, αν είναι κάποιο ιδιοκατασκευή πάντα.

----------

GeorgeVita (02-06-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Σωτήρη δε θέλει κάποια προσαρμογή το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο στο δίπολο, εφόσον και τα δύο έχουν την ίδια σύνθετη αντίσταση.
> Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να δουλέψει δίπολο 75 ωμ με το αντίστοιχο καλώδιο φυσικά, φτάνει να "φέρει" και την έξοδο του πομπού του στα 75 ωμ, αν είναι κάποιο ιδιοκατασκευή πάντα.



στάσιμα;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> στάσιμα;



Αν όλα είναι 75 ωμ γιατί να έχει?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αν όλα είναι 75 ωμ γιατί να έχει?



χρειάζεται balun όπως και να έχει...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> χρειάζεται balun όπως και να έχει...



Ο λόγος? Τι ακριβώς κάνει το balun?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Και επειδή kostassss καταλαβαίνω ότι ετοιμάζεσαι να φας ήτα με κάποιο δίπολο, να σου πω ότι ΔΕΝ έχει τόσο μεγάλη σημασία αν το δίπολο είναι 50 ή 75 Ohm. Αυτό που έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από τα Ohm του δίπολου είναι η *ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΗ της καθόδου*, καθώς το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο είναι *UNBALLANCED γραμμή μεταφοράς*, ενώ το δίπολο ανεξαρτήτου αντίστασης *χρειάζεται ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ BALLANCED* τροφοδοσία για να λειτουργήσει (να μην έχει στάσιμα). Αν βιδώσεις το ομοαξονικό κατευθείαν στο δίπολο, ΕΧΑΣΕΣ. ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να δουλέψει.
> 
> .



παραθέτω το ποστ του Σώτου,αλλά το είδα και εγώ στην πράξη που απλό δίπολο 75cm elements και 75Ω καλώδιο όταν
πέρασα σε yagi και 50Ω καλώδιο η diamond έδειξε καλύτερες ενδείξεις....

----------


## electron

Να προσθέσω όμως μια σημαντική παρατήρηση, ότι άλλο όταν λέμε ballance ρεύματος και άλλο τάσης. Συνεπώς το balun που υλοποιείται με την ίδια την κάθοδο ως ένα πηνίο μερικών σπειρών κοντά στη τροφοδότηση της κεραίας είναι για την βελτιστοποίηση της ακτινοβολίας της πρώτης, σε αντίθεση με την χρήση γραμμής βραχυκυκλωμένης στο ένα της άκρο και παράλληλα συνδεδεμένης στο άλλο πάνω στο δίπολο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> παραθέτω το ποστ του Σώτου,αλλά το είδα και εγώ στην πράξη που απλό δίπολο 75cm elements και 75Ω καλώδιο όταν
> πέρασα σε yagi και 50Ω καλώδιο η diamond έδειξε καλύτερες ενδείξεις....



Συγκρίνεις διαφορετικές κεραίες, ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Συνεπώς το balun που υλοποιείται με την ίδια την κάθοδο ως ένα πηνίο μερικών σπειρών κοντά στη τροφοδότηση της κεραίας είναι για την βελτιστοποίηση της ακτινοβολίας της πρώτης...



Που τα έχετε διαβάσει αυτά βρε παιδιά?

----------


## electron

Μια αναφορά για να διαβάσεις. Και όταν λέω βελτιστοποίηση εννοώ να μην ακτινοβολεί η κάθοδος παρέα με την κεραία.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Συγκρίνεις διαφορετικές κεραίες, ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά?



μα όλα τα "μηχανήματα" εκπομπής δεν είναι 50Ω;
Είχα ένα δίπολο δυο στοιχείων 75cm και καλώδιο 75Ω και είδα διαφορά ΟΤΑΝ άλλαξα το δίπολο σε yagi 3 elements και 50Ω στην diamond....

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> μα όλα τα "μηχανήματα" εκπομπής δεν είναι 50Ω;
> Είχα ένα δίπολο δυο στοιχείων 75cm και καλώδιο 75Ω και είδα διαφορά ΟΤΑΝ άλλαξα το δίπολο σε yagi 3 elements και 50Ω στην diamond....



Συγνώμη για να καταλάβω...
Χρησιμοποιούσες κάθοδο και κεραία 75 ωμ σε πομπό 52 ωμ και απορούσες που είχε στάσιμα?
Λογικό δεν είναι να είχε?
Εγώ πιο πάνω γράφω πως αν ο πομπός του είναι ιδιοκατασκευή μπορεί να αλλάξει την αντίσταση εξόδου σε 75 ωμ και να δουλέψει, όχι να την έχει στα 52!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μια αναφορά για να διαβάσεις. Και όταν λέω βελτιστοποίηση εννοώ να μην ακτινοβολεί η κάθοδος παρέα με την κεραία.



Καλό το άρθρο, αλλά στην πράξη για μια κεραία FM δεν θες κανένα balun και φυσικά αυτό που κάνουν κάποιοι με τις σπείρες στην κάθοδο δεν έχει κάποια λογική.
Επίσης σε μια επώνυμη κεραία λήψης UHF με ανοιχτό δίπολο έχεις δει κάπου balun? Εκεί τι ισχύει?

----------


## electron

> Καλό το άρθρο, αλλά στην πράξη για μια κεραία FM δεν θες κανένα balun και φυσικά αυτό που κάνουν κάποιοι με τις σπείρες στην κάθοδο δεν έχει κάποια λογική.
> Επίσης σε μια επώνυμη κεραία λήψης UHF με ανοιχτό δίπολο έχεις δει κάπου balun? Εκεί τι ισχύει?



Προφανώς δεν το χρειάζεσαι σε μια επαγγελματική κεραία fm ή σε μια ground plane, σε ένα home made δίπολο όμως, μπορεί και να αποβεί σωτήριο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Προφανώς δεν το χρειάζεσαι σε μια επαγγελματική κεραία fm ή σε μια ground plane, σε ένα home made δίπολο όμως, μπορεί και να αποβεί σωτήριο.



Στην ground plane τι αλλάζει σε σχέση με το δίπολο?
Ένα ανοιχτό δίπολο είναι στην ουσία.

----------


## electron

Στην ουσία δεν αλλάζει κάτι ως προς την ακτινοβολία, όμως στην gp αν είναι σωστά φτιαγμένη έχεις σίγουρα τα 50Ωμ κάτι που δεν υφίσταται στο απλό ανοιχτό δίπολο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Στην ουσία δεν αλλάζει κάτι ως προς την ακτινοβολία, όμως στην gp αν είναι σωστά φτιαγμένη έχεις σίγουρα τα 50Ωμ κάτι που δεν υφίσταται στο απλό ανοιχτό δίπολο.



Δηλαδή σε μια κεραία 75 ωμ η κάθοδος ακτινοβολεί, ενώ σε μια 52 όχι?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Συγνώμη για να καταλάβω...
> Χρησιμοποιούσες κάθοδο και κεραία 75 ωμ σε πομπό 52 ωμ και απορούσες που είχε στάσιμα?
> Λογικό δεν είναι να είχε?
> Εγώ πιο πάνω γράφω πως αν ο πομπός του είναι ιδιοκατασκευή μπορεί να αλλάξει την αντίσταση εξόδου σε 75 ωμ και να δουλέψει, όχι να την έχει στα 52!



Γιώργο,πως μπορεί να την αλλάξει;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιώργο,πως μπορεί να την αλλάξει;



Με κάποιο συντονισμένο κύκλωμα ίσως?

----------


## liat

Με τα στοιχειώδη θεωρητικά ηλεκτρονικά που γνωρίζω, κατάλαβα στην πράξη πλέον ότι, στα RF παίζουν τα πάντα σημαντικό ρόλο.
Προ μηνός περίπου είχα ανοίξει ένα θέμα σχετικά με τη σωστή κατασκευή τεχνητού φορτίου.
Μέσω της συζήτησης μου επισημάνθηκε από τον jimnaf ότι κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα να *είχα πρόβλημα στο δίπολο*.
Η ερμηνεία των μηδενικών στασίμων δόθηκε από τον SRF στο ίδιο *νήμα*.
Αφού ελέγχθηκε ο πομπός, έμεινε για διερεύνηση το κεραιοσύστημα.
Αλλάχτηκε προχθές το καλώδιο της καθόδου με το *Airborne-5* από την freebytes, όπως κι εκείνο που συνδέει έξοδο του πομπού με την είσοδο της γέφυρας, με ίδιο καλώδιο βεβαίως και τα στάσιμα ξεκόλλησαν από το "0".
Προφανώς το προηγούμενο καλώδιο μόνο RG58 δεν ήταν.
Επόμενο βήμα η κεραία, αφού κάνοντας τους τελευταίους ελέγχους με πολύμετρο για σωστή πολικότητα  καλωδίου-κονέτορ-διπόλου, παρατήρησα ότι όταν έλεγχα το (+) του καλωδίου  με το θετικό στοιχείο του διπόλου, δεν έδειχνε πάντα κύκλωμα σε όλο το  μήκος του (θυμίζω ότι είναι τηλεσκοπικά τα σκέλη).
Έμοιαζε δηλαδή σαν να μην εκπέμπει όλο το πάνω στοιχείο αλλά ένα κομμάτι και μάλιστα το πιο ακραίο.
Από όλα αυτά συμπεραίνεται ότι πολλοί παράγοντες επιδρούν για την καλή και σωστή εκπομπή ενός πομπού.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Έμοιαζε δηλαδή σαν να μην εκπέμπει όλο το πάνω στοιχείο αλλά ένα κομμάτι και μάλιστα το πιο ακραίο.



Ωμομετρικά δηλαδή έχοντας το ένα άκρο στον κονέκτορα και το άλλο στο στοιχείο της κεραίας δεν σου έδειχνε σε όλο το μήκος του αλλά μόνο σε κάποιο άκρο?
Αν ναι ή έχεις πρόβλημα στους ακροδέκτες ή και στο πολύμετρο, ή υπάρχει οξείδωση στην κεραία.
Δεν μπορεί να μην έχει συνέχεια ένα κομμάτι (υποθέτω) αλουμίνιο!

----------


## liat

> Ωμομετρικά δηλαδή *έχοντας το ένα άκρο στον κονέκτορα και το άλλο στο στοιχείο της κεραίας δεν σου έδειχνε σε όλο το μήκος του* αλλά μόνο σε κάποιο άκρο?
> Αν ναι ή έχεις πρόβλημα στους ακροδέκτες ή και στο πολύμετρο, ή υπάρχει οξείδωση στην κεραία.
> Δεν μπορεί να μην έχει συνέχεια ένα κομμάτι (υποθέτω) αλουμίνιο!



DSCF0290.jpg

Στο κόκκινο κομμάτι υπάρχει συνέχεια. Στο μπλε όχι πάντα, λες και έχει οξειδωθεί.
Μεταξύ πλέγματος καλωδίου και γης διπόλου δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα σε όλο το μήκος.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> DSCF0290.jpg
> 
> Στο κόκκινο κομμάτι υπάρχει συνέχεια. Στο μπλε όχι πάντα, λες και έχει οξειδωθεί.
> Μεταξύ πλέγματος καλωδίου και γης διπόλου δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα σε όλο το μήκος.



Αν η τροφοδοσία γίνετε στο μπλε κομμάτι και υπήρχε οξείδωση δε θα υπήρχε συνέχεια ούτε στο κόκκινο.
Δοκίμασε με τον ακροδέκτη να "σκάψεις" το αλουμίνιο μήπως υπάρχει εξωτερική οξείδωση και δε μετρά σωστά το πολύμετρο.

----------


## liat

> Αν η τροφοδοσία γίνετε στο μπλε κομμάτι και υπήρχε οξείδωση δε θα υπήρχε συνέχεια ούτε στο κόκκινο.
> *Δοκίμασε με τον ακροδέκτη να "σκάψεις" το αλουμίνιο* μήπως υπάρχει εξωτερική οξείδωση και δε μετρά σωστά το πολύμετρο.



Αν το "ξύσω", όπως λες, τότε δείχνει συνέχεια στο κύκλωμα.
Όπως και να έχει, για να καλύψω και την περίπτωση της κεραίας, θα πάρω 18άρα αλουμινοσωλήνα για να φτιάξω μια καινούρια με ενιαία στοιχεία και όχι τηλεσκοπική.
Τα στοιχεία θα τοποθετηθούν σε "Τ" πλαστικό.

http://s22.postimg.org/suk8nblnl/IMG...521_164013.jpg
http://s15.postimg.org/6gdwitjvv/IMG...521_163916.jpg

Το κουτί που στεγάζει τον κονέκτορα και τις συνδέσεις είναι υποχρεωτικό;
Υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν τοποθετηθεί εξωτερικά, όπως μπαίνουν στις j-pole;

----------


## liat

Με την ευκαιρία, χρόνια πολλά στον νηματοθέτη Kostassss και στον SeAfasia!!!!!

----------


## sigmacom

Εικάζω ότι τα αλουμίνια είναι ανοδιωμένα - εξ' ου και τα φαινόμενα ωμικής ασυνέχειας που συνάντησες. 
Ξύνοντας, αφαιρείς αυτή την στρώση οπότε και "βλέπεις" ωμική συνέχεια. 
Όχι ανοδιωμένα λοιπόν, ή αφαιρείς την ανοδίωση σε όλα τα σημεία που απαιτείται ωμική συνέχεια.

----------


## liat

> *Εικάζω ότι τα αλουμίνια είναι ανοδιωμένα* - εξ' ου και τα φαινόμενα ωμικής ασυνέχειας που συνάντησες. 
> Ξύνοντας, αφαιρείς αυτή την στρώση οπότε και "βλέπεις" ωμική συνέχεια. 
> Όχι ανοδιωμένα λοιπόν, ή αφαιρείς την ανοδίωση σε όλα τα σημεία που απαιτείται ωμική συνέχεια.



Δε νομίζω να συμβαίνει αυτό. Δεν το παρουσίαζε από την αρχή και όπως είπα δεν το κάνει στο κάτω στοιχείο.
Το δίπολο είναι από αυτά του εμπορίου αλλά επειδή τα πουλάνε στα 75 εκ. (που σημαίνει ότι δε μπορεί να συντονιστεί με τίποτα χαμηλότερα από τους 96,5 MHz περίπου) έκοψα τα στοιχεία και αγόρασα 6 χιλ. συμπαγή αλουμινόβεργα για να δημιουργήσω τα αυξομειούμενα στοιχεία.
Καλό ή κακό δεν ξέρω. Το αποτέλεσμα δείχνει.

----------


## sigmacom

> *Δε νομίζω να συμβαίνει αυτό*. Δεν το παρουσίαζε από την αρχή και όπως είπα δεν το κάνει στο κάτω στοιχείο.
> Το δίπολο είναι από αυτά του εμπορίου αλλά επειδή τα πουλάνε στα 75 εκ. (που σημαίνει ότι δε μπορεί να συντονιστεί με τίποτα χαμηλότερα από τους 96,5 MHz περίπου) έκοψα τα στοιχεία και αγόρασα 6 χιλ. συμπαγή αλουμινόβεργα για να δημιουργήσω τα αυξομειούμενα στοιχεία.
> Καλό ή κακό δεν ξέρω. Το αποτέλεσμα δείχνει.



Αυτό είναι καλό, τότε πιθανώς κάποια επιφανειακή οξείδωση όπως προειπώθηκε. 

Από την στιγμή που έχεις ωμική συνέχεια από τον κοννέκτορα στα άκρα του κάθε στοιχείου του διπόλου, είσαι ΟΚ. 
Και μάκα δηλαδή να έπιασε πάνω στο αλουμίνιο, σκασίλα σου,δεν επηρεάζει τις Ρ/Η ιδιότητες της κεραίας.

----------


## p.gabr

ΟFF TOPIC
  Κοινοποίηση και φωτογραφία από τον φίλο μου τον ΝΙΚΟ

Χάλασε ο κόσμος, αλλάξανε συνήθειες και  τα  καλώδια

11350751_387953238064245_44076614206377180_n.jpg

----------


## liat

> ΟFF TOPIC
>   Κοινοποίηση και φωτογραφία από τον φίλο μου τον ΝΙΚΟ
> 
> Χάλασε ο κόσμος, αλλάξανε συνήθειες και  τα  καλώδια
> 
> 11350751_387953238064245_44076614206377180_n.jpg



Αυτή την π@π@ρι@ είχα και μου έδειχνε "0" στάσιμα.
Όταν είδα ότι έγραφε 75 Ohm το πήγα πίσω στον πωλητή και μου είπε ότι ήταν τυπογραφικό λάθος.
Απ' ότι φάνηκε, το λάθος τελικά αφορούσε στο RG58.

----------


## leosedf

Η απλά ο Κινέζος έφτιαξε ένα καλώδιο ότι να ναι, τύπωσε και ότι να ναι και το πούλησε σε τζιμάνια εδώ σε καλή τιμή.

----------


## liat

> Η απλά ο Κινέζος έφτιαξε ένα καλώδιο ότι να ναι, τύπωσε και ότι να ναι και το πούλησε σε τζιμάνια εδώ σε καλή τιμή.



προφανώς έτσι έγινε.
Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Μπορεί να αλλάξουν οι ενδείξεις REF, SWR με οριζόντια μετακίνηση της κεραίας και 20 εκ.;
Δηλαδή μετατόπιση στο κάγκελο στήριξης.
Επίσης, κατά πόσο επηρεάζεται από την ύπαρξη κατόπτρου της nova στο πίσω μέρος της και σε απόσταση 70 εκ. περίπου;

----------


## electron

> Δηλαδή σε μια κεραία 75 ωμ η κάθοδος ακτινοβολεί, ενώ σε μια 52 όχι?



Γιώργο δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Απλώς η αρχική μου τοποθέτηση έγινε για να διαχωριστεί η έννοια και η χρήση του balun τάσης και ρεύματος.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Γιώργο δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Απλώς η αρχική μου τοποθέτηση έγινε για να διαχωριστεί η έννοια και η χρήση του balun τάσης και ρεύματος.



Το δίπολο είναι ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΚΗ κεραία. Όταν τροφοδοτείται με ομοαξονική γραμμή, αυτή διαρρέεται από rf ρεύμα και στους δυο αγωγούς και συνεπώς ακτινοβολεί από τον εξωτερικό. Οι σπείρες που κάνουμε κοντά στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας σχηματίζουν ουσιαστικά ένα πηνίο rfc και είναι μια μέθοδος που περιγράφεται στην βιβλιογραφία. 

Η ground plane είναι ΑΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΗ κεραία και δεν παρουσιάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το δίπολο είναι ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΚΗ κεραία. Όταν τροφοδοτείται με ομοαξονική γραμμή, αυτή διαρρέεται από rf ρεύμα και στους δυο αγωγούς και συνεπώς ακτινοβολεί από τον εξωτερικό. Οι σπείρες που κάνουμε κοντά στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας σχηματίζουν ουσιαστικά ένα πηνίο rfc και είναι μια μέθοδος που περιγράφεται στην βιβλιογραφία. 
> 
> Η ground plane είναι ΑΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΗ κεραία και δεν παρουσιάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα.




Γιώργο, ΚΑΙ η "Ground Plane" είναι συμετρική κεραία....
Αν δεν εχει πηνία στην βάση της για balun, υπάρχει θέμα.

Ουσιαστικά ΚΑΜΙΑ κεραία δεν ειναι "ασύμετρη" μιας και όλες βασίζονται στην εναλαγή του ρεύματος μεταξΰ των στοιχείων τους για να εκπεμψουν. Απλά σε ορισμένες κεραίες, η μετατροπη της τροφοδοσίας σε συμετρική είναι ενσωματωμένη στην κεραία. Πχ "gama match" και "φουρκέτα".....

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο, ΚΑΙ η "Ground Plane" είναι συμετρική κεραία....
> Αν δεν εχει πηνία στην βάση της για balun, υπάρχει θέμα.
> 
> Ουσιαστικά *ΚΑΜΙΑ κεραία δεν ειναι "ασύμετρη"* μιας και όλες βασίζονται στην εναλαγή του ρεύματος μεταξΰ των στοιχείων τους για να εκπεμψουν. Απλά σε ορισμένες κεραίες, η μετατροπη της τροφοδοσίας σε συμετρική είναι ενσωματωμένη στην κεραία. Πχ "gama match" και "φουρκέτα".....



Μήπως πρώτα να ξεκαθαρίζαμε τι εστί συμμετρία και ασυμμετρία ? Μετά θα διαπιστώναμε ότι εκτός του τυπικού διπόλου ημικύματος μάλλον ισχύει το ακριβές ανάποδο από ότι αναφέρεις! Για παράδειγμα εξέτασε σε βάθος την κεραία τύπου Μαρκόνι! Βρες το σημείο μεταξύ της "ισορροπίας" ώτσε να σχηματιστεί συμμετρία τάσεως/ρεύματος ώς προς τα επιμέρους στοιχεία, έναντι του σημείου αναφοράς - ισορροπίας!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μήπως πρώτα να ξεκαθαρίζαμε τι εστί συμμετρία και ασυμμετρία ? Μετά θα διαπιστώναμε ότι εκτός του τυπικού διπόλου ημικύματος μάλλον ισχύει το ακριβές ανάποδο από ότι αναφέρεις! Για παράδειγμα εξέτασε σε βάθος την κεραία τύπου Μαρκόνι! Βρες το σημείο μεταξύ της "ισορροπίας" ώτσε να σχηματιστεί συμμετρία τάσεως/ρεύματος ώς προς τα επιμέρους στοιχεία, έναντι του σημείου αναφοράς - ισορροπίας!



Επειδή και οι δύο μας *ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ* τι σημαίνει συμμετρική / ασύμμετρη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας, παρακάμπτω αυτό το κομμάτι και περνάω κατευθείαν στην κεραία Μαρκόνι. Όπως είναι λοιπόν γνωστό, η κεραία Μαρκόνι είναι απλώς *ΜΙΣΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΟ*, με το κομμάτι που λείπει να αντικαθιστάτε ιδεατά από την γη είτε αυτή είναι πραγματικό ΑΓΩΓΙΜΟ χώμα, είτε τεχνητή γη που αποτελείτε από τα λεγόμενα radials.
 Επομένως, εφόσον η Μαρκόνι ΕΙΝΑΙ στην πραγματικότητα ΔΙΠΟΛΟ, εξ ορισμού είναι και ΣΥΜΕΤΡΙΚΗ.
Και φυσικά, μιας και η "Ground Plane" είναι μαρκόνι, που είναι δίπολο, ΚΑΙ η GP είναι συμετρική.


quarterwave_antenna.jpg


*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monopole_antenna*


*What is a Marconi antenna?*

The term "Marconi antenna" usually refers to a two part antenna consisting of a vertical portion and a "reflective" or "ground" portion. When constructed properly, it is very similar to a vertically oriented dipole, in that one element is "up" and the other "down". 
The reflective portion is not always a physical element, but often either natural earth ground (where the soil conductivity is sufficient) or ground "radials" - a set of wires along or just beneath the ground that act as the reflective portion. 
A Marconi antenna is an omni-directional (same transmit/receive in all directions) antenna that has good long distance characteristics on HF (high frequency) and MW (medium wave, or AM) frequencies. 
A Marconi is typically built with a 1/4 wavelength vertical element, and similar length radial(s). For example, the full wavelength for 7MHz is about 133ft. A 1/4 wavelength vertical element (and each radial) would therefore be about 33.5ft. 
Most AM broadcast stations use some variation of a Marconi antenna. Since an AM station at 1050 on an AM dial is equal to 1.050MHz and therefore a wavelength of over 990ft, a 1/4 wavelength vertical element would be almost 223ft for that station! 
The antenna was originally made using telescopic fiber glass tubes and then covered with a copper film to make them look electrically like a huge copper tube. The antenna was made by a company located in London called Bantex Antennas. This company shut down and the team of engineer was take over and built a new company called Renair Antennae Ltd, they carried manufacturing these antennas for some years. 

.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Επομένως, εφόσον η Μαρκόνι ΕΙΝΑΙ στην πραγματικότητα ΔΙΠΟΛΟ, εξ ορισμού είναι και ΣΥΜΕΤΡΙΚΗ.
> Και φυσικά, μιας και η "Ground Plane" είναι μαρκόνι, που είναι δίπολο, ΚΑΙ η GP είναι συμετρική.



1. Ανάθεμα στο 3G Wireless Broadband και πράσινα άλογα, που σέρνονται στο χώμα χειρότερα από φίδι που μόλις ξύπνησε.

2. Ανάθεμα στη βιβλιογραφία που δείχνει την κεραία μαρκόνι σαν όρθιο δίπολο, το μισό χωμένο στη γή.

Σωτήρη, η κεραία μαρκόνι δεν είναι δίπολο, και κάτω από τη γή δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από *δυναμικό 0*. Μελέτησε λίγο τί συμβαίνει στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας μιας κεραίας μαρκόνι κομμένης στο τέταρτο του μήκος κύματος και μιας κεραίας ημικύματος τροφοδοτούμενης στο κέντρο (διπόλου δηλαδή) και θα καταλάβεις τί εννοώ.

Επί του παρόντος δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση...

----------

SRF (23-05-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

> 1. Ανάθεμα στο 3G Wireless Broadband και πράσινα άλογα, που σέρνονται στο χώμα χειρότερα από φίδι που μόλις ξύπνησε.
> 
> *2. Ανάθεμα στη βιβλιογραφία που δείχνει την κεραία μαρκόνι σαν όρθιο δίπολο, το μισό χωμένο στη γή.*
> 
> Σωτήρη, η κεραία μαρκόνι δεν είναι δίπολο, και κάτω από τη γή δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από *δυναμικό 0*. Μελέτησε λίγο τί συμβαίνει στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας μιας κεραίας μαρκόνι κομμένης στο τέταρτο του μήκος κύματος και μιας κεραίας ημικύματος τροφοδοτούμενης στο κέντρο (διπόλου δηλαδή) και θα καταλάβεις τί εννοώ.
> 
> Επί του παρόντος δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση...





Γιώργο, αν έχεις κάποια βιβλιογραφία που να εξηγεί την λειτουργία της κεραίας Μαρκόνι ώς UNBALLANCED ANTENNA θα ήθελα να την διαβάσω, γιατι αυτά που έμαθα στη σχολή και αυτά που διαβάζω στην βιβλιογραφία, αναφέρουν την κεραία Μαρκόνι ώς *ΔΙΠΟΛΟ*. Φυσικά ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν υποστηρίζει οτι υπάρχει RF ακτινοβολία απο την γή. Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν παράλογο. Αν κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το λίνκ απο την wiki που έβαλα, αναφέρει τα εξής:


*Radiation pattern[edit]*
Like a dipole antenna, a monopole has an omnidirectional radiation pattern. That is it radiates equal power in all azimuthal directions perpendicular to the antenna, but the radiated power varies with elevation angle, with the radiation dropping off to zero at the zenith, on the antenna axis. It radiates vertically polarized radio waves. Certain types of monopole antennas, e.g. some helical antennas, can radiate circularly polarized waves.

Showing the monopole antenna has the same radiation pattern over perfect ground as a dipole in free space with twice the voltage
A monopole can be visualized _(right)_ as being formed by replacing the bottom half of a vertical dipole antenna _(c)_ with a conducting plane (ground plane) at right-angles to the remaining half. If the ground plane is large enough, the radio waves from the remaining upper half of the dipole _(a)_ reflected from the ground plane will seem to come from an image antenna_(b)_ forming the missing half of the dipole, which adds to the direct radiation to form a dipole radiation pattern. So the pattern of a monopole with a perfectly conducting, infinite ground plane is identical to the top half of a dipole pattern, with its maximum radiation in the horizontal direction, perpendicular to the antenna. *Because it radiates only into the space above the ground plane, or half the space of a dipole antenna, a monopole antenna will have a gain of twice (3 dB over) the gain of a similar dipole antenna, and a radiation resistance half that of a dipole.* Thus a quarter-wave monopole, the most common type, will have a gain of 5.19 dBi and a radiation resistance of about 36.8 ohms if it is mounted above a good ground plane.[1]
The general effect of electrically small ground planes, as well as imperfectly conducting earth grounds, is to tilt the direction of maximum radiation up to higher elevation angles.[2]

.
*Αν έχεις λοιπόν βιβλιογραφία που να τεκμηριώνει αντίθετη άποψη, σε παρακαλώ να μας διαφωτίσεις.*

.

----------


## electron

Μάλλον ο καθένας θα πρέπει να αποκωδικοποιήσει κάποιες έννοιες από την βιβλιογραφία. Για την κεραία μαρκόνι πράγματι το..<<άλλο μίσο>> που αποτελεί τον <<αρνητικό>> πόλο της αποτελεί η γή. Για το ανοιχτό δίπολο επειδή δεν υπάρχει η φυσική γή, δημιουργούμε μια τεχνητή γή. Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις όμως αυτό που ακτινοβολεί είναι το θετικό στοιχείο της κεραίας. Τώρα αν θέλουμε να ενισχύσουμε το αρνητικό στοιχείο της κεραίας μας, για τη δε κεραία μαρκόνι, ενισχύουμε με μεταλλικό πλέγμα περιμετρικά το έδαφος γύρο από αυτή. Για το δε ανοιχτό δίπολο το μετατρέπουμε σε μια ground plane όπου όσο πιο πολλά radials της βάλουμε τόσο καλύτερα ακτινοβολεί.
Προσωπικά αυτά έχω καταλάβει από την σχολή αλλά και απ όσα έχω διαβάσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με απλά λόγια.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μάλλον ο καθένας θα πρέπει να αποκωδικοποιήσει κάποιες έννοιες από την βιβλιογραφία. Για την κεραία μαρκόνι πράγματι το..<<άλλο μίσο>> που αποτελεί τον <<αρνητικό>> πόλο της αποτελεί η γή. Για το ανοιχτό δίπολο επειδή δεν υπάρχει η φυσική γή, δημιουργούμε μια τεχνητή γή. *Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις όμως αυτό που ακτινοβολεί είναι το θετικό στοιχείο της κεραίας.* Τώρα αν θέλουμε να ενισχύσουμε το αρνητικό στοιχείο της κεραίας μας, για τη δε κεραία μαρκόνι, ενισχύουμε με μεταλλικό πλέγμα περιμετρικά το έδαφος γύρο από αυτή. Για το δε ανοιχτό δίπολο το μετατρέπουμε σε μια ground plane όπου όσο πιο πολλά radials της βάλουμε τόσο καλύτερα ακτινοβολεί.
> Προσωπικά αυτά έχω καταλάβει από την σχολή αλλά και απ όσα έχω διαβάσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με απλά λόγια.




*ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ.* 
*Στο ανοιχτό δίπολο ακτινοβολούν ΚΑΙ τα δύο σκέλη του δίπολου.* Εξ ου και ο ορισμός *BALANCED ANTENNA*. Κανένα από τα δύο σκέλη του δίπολου δεν είναι "γείωση". Κάθε ένα σκέλος έχει τάση με διαφορά φάσης *180 μοιρών*. Δηλαδή όταν το ένα σκέλος του ανοιχτού δίπολου έχει τάση +50V (τυχαία τιμή), το άλλο σκέλος του δίπολου *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ* να έχει *ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΤΑΣΗ -50V*. Όταν τροφοδοτείτε ένα ανοιχτό (ή κλειστό δίπολο -δεν έχει διαφορά-) με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο ΧΩΡΙΣ την χρήση balun, τότε το ένα από τα δύο σκέλη του δίπολου απλά γειώνετε μέσω του μπλεντάζ και έχει (σχεδόν) πάντα δυναμικό 0V. Το balun φροντίζει για την μετατροπή του σήματος από unballanced σε ballanced, δηλαδή από σήμα που αποτελείτε από "Σήμα + Γείωση" σε σήμα που αποτελείτε από ΔΥΟ σήματα με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοιρών μεταξύ τους ΧΩΡΙΣ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ.

 .

----------


## electron

Πως γίνεται όμως ένα στοιχείο που έχει δυναμικό 0 να ακτινοβολεί;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πως γίνεται όμως ένα στοιχείο που έχει δυναμικό 0 να ακτινοβολεί;



ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΕΙ όταν έχει δυναμικό 0V !!....
Σε ποια κεραία αναφέρεσαι ??

.

----------


## electron

> Όταν τροφοδοτείτε ένα ανοιχτό (ή κλειστό δίπολο -δεν έχει διαφορά-) με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο ΧΩΡΙΣ την χρήση balun, τότε το ένα από τα δύο σκέλη του δίπολου απλά γειώνετε μέσω του μπλεντάζ και έχει (σχεδόν) πάντα δυναμικό 0V.



Η ερώτηση μου αναφέρεται στα παραπάνω.

----------


## SV1JRT

Οπως είπα και στην απάντηση μου #50:

*Όταν τροφοδοτείτε ένα ανοιχτό (ή κλειστό δίπολο -δεν έχει διαφορά-) με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο ΧΩΡΙΣ την χρήση balun, τότε το ένα από τα δύο σκέλη του δίπολου απλά γειώνετε μέσω του μπλεντάζ και έχει (σχεδόν) πάντα δυναμικό 0V.
*
Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι είναι *ΛΑΘΟΣ* να βάζουμε ομοαξονικό καλώδιο σε δίπολο (ανοιχτό, κλειστό, μαρκόνι ή οιουδήποτε άλλου είδους) χωρίς να χρησημοποιήσουμε BALUN, γιατι η μισή κεραί θα είναι απλά γειωμένη και ενεργά ΝΕΚΡΗ.

Εκτός αυτού, εφόσον τα δύο σκέλη του δίπολου *έχουν ΕΠΑΓΩΓΗ*, μεταπηδά RF από το σκέλος του δίπολου που ακτινοβολεί (το σκέλος του δίπολου που είναι συνδεδεμένο στη ψίχα του μπλεντάζ) με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει *ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ RF* μέσω του μπλεντάζ προς τον πομπό με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

.

----------


## electron

Σωτήρη νομίζω ότι κάπου το χάνουμε το θέμα. Όταν το δίπολο τροφοδοτείται απ ευθείας με ομοαξονική γραμμή μεταφοράς, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι νεκρό και δεν ακτινοβολεί. Αντιθέτως συνεχίζει να ακτινοβολεί άλλα όχι σωστά. Όμως είναι διαφορετικό να λέμε ότι η κεραία είναι ενεργά νεκρή ή ότι δεν ακτινοβολεί σωστά. Με την λογική αυτή μια ground plane που όλα τα radials είναι γειωμένα θα έπρεπε και αυτή να είναι ενεργά νεκρή κατά τα λεγόμενα σου.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη νομίζω ότι κάπου το χάνουμε το θέμα. Όταν το δίπολο τροφοδοτείται απ ευθείας με ομοαξονική γραμμή μεταφοράς, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι νεκρό και δεν ακτινοβολεί. Αντιθέτως συνεχίζει να ακτινοβολεί άλλα όχι σωστά. Όμως είναι διαφορετικό να λέμε ότι η κεραία είναι ενεργά νεκρή ή ότι δεν ακτινοβολεί σωστά. Με την λογική αυτή μια ground plane που όλα τα radials είναι γειωμένα θα έπρεπε και αυτή να είναι ενεργά νεκρή κατά τα λεγόμενα σου.




Οχι. Δεν το χάνουμε καθόλου το θέμα.
Είναι δεδομένο ότι το μπλεντάζ στο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο έχει πάντα δυναμικό 0, δηλαδή είναι πάντα ΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΟ.
Είναι επίσης δεδομένο ότι ένας αγωγός που έχει πάντα δυναμικό 0V (γειωμένο) *ΔΕΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΕΙ* καμία συχνότητα, επειδή ΔΕΝ διαρρέεται από καμία τάση ή συχνότητα ή ρευμα.
Επομένως, όταν κάποιο σκέλος δίπολου είναι απ' ευθείας συνδεδεμένο στο μπλεντάζ του ομοαξονικού, ΔΕΝ έχει κανένα δυναμικό, ΔΕΝ εκπέμπει καμία συχνότητα και ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί ως "τεχνητή γη" για το άλλο σκέλος του δίπολου.
 Και φυσικά η "Ground Plane" εμπίπτει σε αυτόν τον κανόνα. Για να λειτουργήσει σωστά, χρειάζεται BALUN. Σίγουρα ορισμένοι πουλάνε GP με βύσμα για ομοαξονικό καλώδια, αλλά 99% έχουν ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΣΕΙ το BALUN μέσα στην κεραία.

.

----------


## electron

Εγώ πάντως σε καμιά επώνυμη ground plane απ αυτές που έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου, δεν έχω δει να έχει κάποιου είδους balun. Αν ξέρεις ή έχεις κάποιον σύνδεσμο διαφώτισε μας.

----------


## SV1JRT

Μάλλον έχεις αγοράσει "φτηνές" 'η μάλλον να πω "φτηνιάρικες" ground plane....
Επειδή αποτυγχάνω να σου εξηγήσω την λειτουργία της κεραίας, σε παραπέμπω να διαβάσεις αυτό το βιβλίο:

http://www.arrl.org/arrl-antenna-book

.

----------


## electron

Ας περιμένουμε κι άλλους συναδέλφους να παραθέσουν τις απόψεις τους επί του θέματος.

----------


## SRF

> *Μήπως πρώτα να ξεκαθαρίζαμε τι εστί συμμετρία και ασυμμετρία* ? Μετά θα διαπιστώναμε ότι εκτός του τυπικού διπόλου ημικύματος μάλλον ισχύει το ακριβές ανάποδο από ότι αναφέρεις! Για παράδειγμα εξέτασε σε βάθος την κεραία τύπου Μαρκόνι! Βρες το σημείο μεταξύ της "ισορροπίας" ώτσε να σχηματιστεί συμμετρία τάσεως/ρεύματος ώς προς τα επιμέρους στοιχεία, έναντι του σημείου αναφοράς - ισορροπίας!




Μπορεί να γνωρίζουμε... για συμμετρικη & ασύμμετρη ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ (αντί "τροφοδοσίας" όπως την αποκάλεσες) αλλά εγώ αναφέρομαι στο γενικότερο του ορισμού των διαφορών που θα αποδείξουν ότι υπαρχει συμμετριά ή ασυμμετρία σε μιά οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή όπου παρατηρούμε ένα (ή μήπως δύο... τελικά) ηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο - φορτίο! Η "παρατήρηση" και στις δύο συνθήκες έχει ως προϋπόθεση την θέση του "παρατηρητή"... που εξ ανάγκης μιάς αρχικής παραδοχής θα αποδεχθούμε και ως έστω το σημείο αναφοράς μας, αν το υπό παρατήρηση φαινόμενο δεν έχει το ίδιο ορίσει το σημείο αναφοράς του εντός του! 
Ίσως μοιάζει "μπερδεμενο" το τι περιγράφω χωρίς να στο περιγράφω... όμως, ακριβώς γιατί η πρόθεση μου είναι να το σκεφτείς καλύτερα! 
Ξεκίνα λοιπόν από την ύπαρξη μιάς συμμετρίας δύο ημιτόνων με διαφορά φάσεως 1π ! Σχημάτισέ τα, αντιπαρέβαλλέ τα και μετά πρόσθεσέ τα ΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ!  Δώς μας μια εικόνα του αποτελέσματός τους!

----------


## SeAfasia

Να ορίσουμε τι είναι το balun;

Balun:Construction of "balanced to unbalanced".A device to COUPLE a balanced load to an unbalanced feed line or device, 
or vice versa.May be in the form of a CHOKE balun,or a transformer that provides a specific IMPEDANCE transformation (including 1:1).
Often used in antenna systems to INTERFACE a coaxial transmission line to the feed point of a balanced antenna, SUCH A DIPOLE.
Τάδε έφη  ARRL Handbook 2015.

----------


## electron

Ενημερωτικά να παραθέσω κεραίa ground plane που έχω δοκιμάσει και που δεν τη θεωρώ φτηνιάρικη όπως είπε ο Σωτήρης. Επιπλέον σ αυτή δεν είδα πουθενά την χρήση κάποιου balun κρυφού ή φανερού. Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ αναφέρομαι πάντα στην κοινή ground plane και όχι σε 5/8.

Sirio GP

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μπορεί να γνωρίζουμε... για συμμετρικη & ασύμμετρη ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ (αντί "τροφοδοσίας" όπως την αποκάλεσες) αλλά εγώ αναφέρομαι στο γενικότερο του ορισμού των διαφορών που θα αποδείξουν ότι υπαρχει συμμετριά ή ασυμμετρία σε μιά οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή όπου παρατηρούμε ένα (ή μήπως δύο... τελικά) ηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο - φορτίο! Η "παρατήρηση" και στις δύο συνθήκες έχει ως προϋπόθεση την θέση του "παρατηρητή"... που εξ ανάγκης μιάς αρχικής παραδοχής θα αποδεχθούμε και ως έστω το σημείο αναφοράς μας, αν το υπό παρατήρηση φαινόμενο δεν έχει το ίδιο ορίσει το σημείο αναφοράς του εντός του! 
> Ίσως μοιάζει "μπερδεμενο" το τι περιγράφω χωρίς να στο περιγράφω... όμως, ακριβώς γιατί η πρόθεση μου είναι να το σκεφτείς καλύτερα! 
> Ξεκίνα λοιπόν από την ύπαρξη μιάς συμμετρίας δύο ημιτόνων με διαφορά φάσεως 1π ! Σχημάτισέ τα, αντιπαρέβαλλέ τα και μετά πρόσθεσέ τα ΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ!  Δώς μας μια εικόνα του αποτελέσματός τους!



Γιώργο, εδώ οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν ότι το μισό δίπολο είναι απλά η ....γείωση της κεραίας (TRAGIC !!!) και εσύ κόλλησες στο ότι είπα "γραμμή τροφοδοσίας¨αντί για "γραμμή μεταφοράς" ?? Για να ικανοποιήσω την περιέργεια σου, ο όρος "γραμμή τροφοδοσίας" μου έχει μείνει από την μετάφραση της Αγγλικής ορολογίας "FEED LINE" μιας και ο κύριος όγκος βιβλιογραφίας που διαβάζω είναι Αγγλική.
Οσο για τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις .....Με έχασες !!
Υπάρχει καμιά βιβλιογραφία για να διαβάσω αυτά που θέλεις να μας δείξεις ??






> Να ορίσουμε τι είναι το balun;
> 
> Balun:Construction of "balanced to unbalanced".A device to COUPLE a balanced load to an unbalanced feed line or device, 
> or vice versa.May be in the form of a CHOKE balun,or a transformer that provides a specific IMPEDANCE transformation (including 1:1).
> Often used in antenna systems to INTERFACE a coaxial transmission line to the feed point of a balanced antenna, SUCH A DIPOLE.
> Τάδε έφη  ARRL Handbook 2015.



ΟΚ Κώστα, στο Copy-Paste παίρνεις άριστα, αλλά κατανοείς τι γράφει αυτή η παράγραφος που παραθέτεις ?





> Ενημερωτικά να παραθέσω κεραίa ground plane που έχω δοκιμάσει και που δεν τη θεωρώ φτηνιάρικη όπως είπε ο Σωτήρης. Επιπλέον σ αυτή δεν είδα πουθενά την χρήση κάποιου balun κρυφού ή φανερού. Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ αναφέρομαι πάντα στην κοινή ground plane και όχι σε 5/8.
> 
> Sirio GP



Γιάννη δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά πιο φτηνιάρικη κεραία από αυτή που μας δείχνεις ΔΕΝ υπάρχει !!
1) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ* στο επίσημο *bandplan της ARRL*, περιοχή ham radio 66 - 108 MHz !!! (Πρόσφατα προστέθηκε η μπάντα των 70MHz. αλλά δεν νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη κεραία να στοχεύει την αγορά αυτή)...
2) Παραθέτω τα στοιχεία απο το site της κεραίας και τονίζω τα λάθη που έχει:


*Features:*

Base station antenna, Mono-band
Omnidirectional, Unity gain
Made of aluminium alloy 6063 T-832
Perfect protection against the worst weather conditions
Tunable by whip length adjusting
Side mast mounting allowed by optional bracket FT-2 code 2510004.00*

Electrical Data*
Type: 1/4λ ground plane large band
*Frequency range: GPA 66-108: tunable 66...108 MHz   ???*
Impedance: 50Ω
Radiation (H-plane): 360° omnidirectional
Radiation (E-plane): beamwidth @ -3 dB = 86°
Radiation angle: 0°
Polarization: linear vertical
Gain: 0 dBd - 2.15 dBi
Bandwidth @ SWR β€2: 6.5 MHz at 66 MHz*  - TI ΕΝΝΟΕΙ Ο ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ ΕΔΩ ?? !!*
SWR @ res. freq.: β€ 1.2 @ start freq.*  -  Εεεεεε  ???*
Max. Power (CW) @ 30°C: GPA 66-108: 500 Watts * - ΔΗΛΑΔΗ, είναι ΜΟΝΟ για CW ?? Σε FM διαμόρφωση ΠΟΣΟ Αντέχει ?? 25W (!!!)*
Connector: UHF-female*

Mechanical Data*
Materials: Aluminium, Chromed brass, Nylon
Wind load / resistance: 54 N at 150 Km/h / 150 Km/h
Wind surface: 0.05 m²
Height (approx.): 1930 mm
Weight (approx.): 700 gr
Mounting mast: Γ 35-40 mm

.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> 1) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ* στο επίσημο *bandplan της ARRL*, περιοχή ham radio 66 - 108 MHz !!! (Πρόσφατα προστέθηκε η μπάντα των 70MHz. αλλά δεν νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη κεραία να στοχεύει την αγορά αυτή)...



Εντάξει, για FM είναι, αλλά γράφει και ένα ΗΑΜ έτσι για να υπάρχει  :Tongue2: 
Κατά τα άλλα οι SIRIO ήταν κάποτε καλές κεραίες, τώρα δεν ξέρω.
Τώρα για την περιγραφή που έχει θέλει να πει διάφορα, αλλά τα διατυπώνει λάθος.

Τώρα όσο αφορά τη συζήτηση για τα balun η λογική λέει πως είναι χρήσιμα ίσως (δεν έχω δουλέψει, δεν γνωρίζω, γι΄ αυτό βάζω το ίσως) για μεγάλα μήκη κύματος, βραχέα πχ.
Εκεί ναι, μπορεί να έχει φαινόμενα να ακτινοβολεί η γραμμή μεταφοράς. To RFI σε αυτές τις συχνότητες είναι έντονο, σε πιο μικρά μήκη δεν υπάρχει.
Στα FM και τα UHF που έχουμε μικρό μήκος κύματος δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο, κανείς κατασκευαστής δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί.
Γι΄ αυτό από την αρχή είπα πως δεν χρειάζεται, γιατί μιλάμε για κεραία FM.

----------


## electron

> Γιάννη δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά πιο φτηνιάρικη κεραία από αυτή που μας δείχνεις ΔΕΝ υπάρχει !!
> 1) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ* στο επίσημο *bandplan της ARRL*, περιοχή ham radio 66 - 108 MHz !!! (Πρόσφατα προστέθηκε η μπάντα των 70MHz. αλλά δεν νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη κεραία να στοχεύει την αγορά αυτή)...
> 2) Παραθέτω τα στοιχεία απο το site της κεραίας και τονίζω τα λάθη που έχει:
> 
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> Base station antenna, Mono-band
> Omnidirectional, Unity gain
> ...



Ελπίζω ο χαρακτηρισμός φτηνιάρικη να μην έχει να κάνει απαραίτητα με την τιμή. Ωστόσο θα συμφωνήσω για κάποιες λάθος διατυπώσεις που έχουν στα χαρακτηριστικά της κεραίας οι Ιταλοί. Παρόλα αυτά και από προσωπική εμπειρία παλιότερα θα σου πω ότι η κεραία αυτή χαλαρά αντέχει μέχρι 300watts σε διαμόρφωση fm. Σχετικά με την μπάντα που ξεκινά από 66Mhz φυσικά και υφίσταται δεν είναι κάτι <<εξωτικό>> .
 Για μένα το μόνο της μειονέκτημα είναι ότι δεν έχει περισσότερα radials. Από και πέρα balun ακόμα και από <<εγχείρηση>> που είχα κάνει στην κουκουνάρα, δεν έχει. Κατά τα άλλα είναι μια κεραία αρκετά αξιοπρεπής στην εκπομπή της.

----------


## SeAfasia

Σωτήρη καταλαβαίνω τι γράφει απλά το μεταφέρω αυτολεξεί το κείμενο
απο το ARRL Handbook 2015,τα κεφάλαια γράμματα δικά μου να κατανοήσουμε τη χρήση
Του BalancedUnbalanced=balun είτε σε rf choke είτε σε transformer κατασκευή για να έχουμε 
Balanced γραμμή στη κεραία μας...
Μη ξεχνάτε ότι έχουμε rf power να μεταφέρουμε στην εκάστοτε κεραία οπότε θέτω υπόψη σας και την
reflectrd rf power πού επιστρέφει. ..θυμηθείτε SWR
Συμφωνείτε;

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο, εδώ οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν ότι το μισό δίπολο είναι απλά η ....γείωση της κεραίας (TRAGIC !!!) και εσύ κόλλησες στο ότι είπα "γραμμή τροφοδοσίας¨αντί για "γραμμή μεταφοράς" ?? Για να ικανοποιήσω την περιέργεια σου, ο όρος "γραμμή τροφοδοσίας" μου έχει μείνει από την μετάφραση της Αγγλικής ορολογίας "FEED LINE" μιας και ο κύριος όγκος βιβλιογραφίας που διαβάζω είναι Αγγλική.
> Οσο για τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις .....Με έχασες !!
> Υπάρχει καμιά βιβλιογραφία για να διαβάσω αυτά που θέλεις να μας δείξεις ??
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Γιάννη δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά πιο φτηνιάρικη κεραία από αυτή που μας δείχνεις ΔΕΝ υπάρχει !!
> 1) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ* στο επίσημο *bandplan της ARRL*, περιοχή ham radio 66 - 108 MHz !!! (Πρόσφατα προστέθηκε η μπάντα των 70MHz. αλλά δεν νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη κεραία να στοχεύει την αγορά αυτή)...
> 2) Παραθέτω τα στοιχεία απο το site της κεραίας και τονίζω τα λάθη που έχει:
> ...




Χμμμμ.... ! 
Κοίτα... συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχει μιά "άγνοια" ή αν προτιμάς ημιμάθεια... ως προς το δίπολο... σε γενικότερη έννοια αυτού (σημειακό, ανοικτό, κλειστό)! Μπορώ να συμφωνήσω σε αρκετά άλλα επίσης, αφού τελικά πολλοί ακολουθούν το διαδίκτυο και ότι γράφεται σε αυτό, ως "εκπαιδευτικό" τους μπούσουλα! 
Από την άλλη... βέβαια όταν γράφουμε κάτι επειδή "έμεινε" από την Αγγλική... αντί ενός ορθότερου... μάλλον συμπλέουμε τελικώς με το ανωτέρω φαινόμενο! 

Περίμενα ότι θα το έψαχνεςεις βάθος... αλλά όχι ότι θα με "έχανες" έτσι απλά!  Χμμμ... ! Ας πάμε σε μιά αρχική "εικόνα" του τι αναζητούμε! Εγώ αναζητώ να ορίσω το ΤΙ εστί ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΑ & ΑΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΑ στην γέννηση ενός σήματος, τάσεως, ρεύματος! Αναζητώ δηλαδή ΠΩΣ & ΠΟΤΕ θα οριστεί συμμετρική ή ασύμμετρη μιά πηγή! Όταν το ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτό... τότε θα πάμε στο τι ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ απαιτείται κατά περίπτωση, ώστε να διατηρείται ή ΝΑ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΧΘΕΙ από ασύμμετρη πηγή σε συμμετρική, και αναστρόφως! 
Μετά θα εξετάσουμε το μέρος του φορτίου που θα έχει η πηγή μας... ΜΕ ή ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΩΣ! 
Μέχρι να εξετάσουμε εις βάθος αυτά... δεν μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε καν να προχαρακτηρίσουμε την Χ ή Ψ κεραία ως συμμετρικό ή ασύμμετρο φορτίο! 
Σου έφερα - ανάφερα ένα βασικό πρότυπο κεραίας... ΟΧΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ, γιατί πέραν του διπόλου (τυπικού θεμελειώδους) η κεραία τύπου Μαρκόνι είναι η έταιρη θεμελειακή, εκ της οποίας ΑΓΟΝΤΑΙ όλες οι υπόλοιπες ΜΗ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΕΣ! 
Η αναφορά περί... "βυθισμένου στοιχείου" που διαδικτυακά βρίσκεις... ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ δεν είναι ορθή... ή καλύτερα... είναι ΠΑΙΔΙΚΑ ΥΠΕΡΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΥΜΕΝΗ προσπάθεια "ανάλυσης" που δεν δίνει τίποτα πέραν μιάς "εικόνας" σε ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΔΑΕΙΣ, ώστε να μην απορούν διαρκώς για το "μα πως στο διάολο δουλεύει αφού στο μάθημα φυσικής του δημοτικού έμαθα για ΔΥΟ ΙΣΟΥ ΜΗΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΟΥΣ => ΔΙ-ΠΟΛΟΝ ΗΜΙΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ ως προαπαιτούμενο για να χαρακτηριστεί κάτι ως κεραία" !  
Επειδή την "ζημιά" αυτήν την έχουμε υποστεί ΟΛΟΙ, λίγο πολύ, αν δεν ανατρέξουμε στο τι εστί συμμετρία, ασυμμετρία, από την γέννεση ενός ηλεκτρικού μεγεθους (σήματος) φοβούμαι ότι δεν θα "ξεφύγουμε" ποτέ από το "διπολικό" μας στοιχείο! 
Ξεκαθάρισε μου πχ για αρχή τι είναι συμμετρικότητα και ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΠΟΙΟΥ, σε μιά πηγή! Και τι θα άλλαζε αν αυτή η πηγή ήταν ΜΗ συμμετρική! 
Ας πάμε από αυτό ως αρχή... για να καταλήξουμε κάπου... αργότερα... 

-------------------------------------------------- 

Πάμε τώρα λίγο σε ότι απάντησες σε άλλους! 
Παραβλέπω τα προς το αν χαρακτηρίστηκε η Χ κεραία όπως νά'ναι... ως προς τις συχνότητες που δύναται να ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΕΙ!!! Αλλά αλήθεια ΠΡΟΣ ΤΙ Η ΑΠΟΡΙΑ σου για το ότι την λέει "tunable" από 66 εώς 108? Μιά κεραία Χ δεν μπορεί να ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΕΙ (και σχετικά έυκολα) σε μια Ψ συχνότητα ΥΨΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ από την συχνότητα που το ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ είχε? Δηλαδή? Αν το στοιχείο ενός... ΔΙΠΟΛΟΥ που γνωρίζεις σαφώς, ήταν 1.5μ έκαστο, και ήταν για του 50MHz, το κόψουμε στα 0.5μ (έκαστο) ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΟΡΘΟΤΑΤΑ στους 150MHz? Προς τι η απορία λοιπόν? 

Πάμε παρακάτω! 
"ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ Ο ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ" ? Ας το αναστρέψω!  ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΝΟΕΙ Ο ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ? Bandwidth = ΕΥΡΟΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ, @ = ΣΕ, < 2 SWR = ΛΟΓΟΣ ΣΤΑΣΙΜΩΝ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΟΥ 2, και τέλος αναφέρει "6.5MHz" στους 66MHz που είναι το χαμηλότερο σημείο που το υπάρχον εξ αγοράς ως φαίνεται στοιχείο της μπορεί να ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΕΙ η εν λόγο κεραία! Απορία ως ΠΡΟΣ ΤΙ΄έχεις σε ότι αναφέρει? Όταν λοιπόν  ΔΕΝ ΚΟΨΕΙ΅Σ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΕΙΣ (δες ως TUNABLE) αλλού ΥΨΗΛΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΙΚΑ... σου"λέει" ότι θα μπορείς να εργαστείς εώς και 3.25 πάνω ή κάτω από τους 66 (6.5/2), ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΧΗ ότι αποδέχεσαι ότι ο λόγος στασίμων στο ΑΥΤΟ ΕΥΡΟΣ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΩΝ 6.5MHz ή αλλοιώς των +/- 3.25MHz έναντι των 66MHz, θα μπορεί να φτάσει εώς και το 2.0:1 ! 
Και επειδή ήταν σίγουρος ότι θα ρωτούσες ή απορούσες, ΣΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕ... και έγραψε και ότι στην συχνότητα που το στοιχείο της θα είναι υπολογισμένο για ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ της θα παρουσιάζει εώς 1.2:1 το μέγιστο λόγο στασίμων! 
Οπότε αφού σε πρόλαβε... προς τι το "Εεεεε... " ?  

Αλλά... το αμέσως επόμενο "σχόλιό" σου ήταν που με έκανε - ώθησε να γράψω όλα αυτά!!! Γιατί ειλικρινά... ήμουν σε σύμπνοια με την ακροτελεύτεια φράση του "Ακρίτας" σε προηγούμενο μήνυμά του! 

ΑΠΟΡΕΙΣ... με ΑΥΤΟ!!! 




> _Max. Power (CW) @ 30°C: GPA 66-108: 500 Watts_



και εκφράζεις την εξής ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ... 





> * ΔΗΛΑΔΗ, είναι ΜΟΝΟ για CW ?? Σε FM διαμόρφωση ΠΟΣΟ Αντέχει ?? 25W (!!!)*



Με προκαλείς λοιπόν να εκφράσω με την σειρά μου μιά ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ! 
Μάλιστα θα την θέσω υπό μορφή εξετάσεως με δυνατότητα επιλογής... κατά τα πρότυπα των Ρ/Ε εξετάσεων, αφού τελικά αυτή η ερώτηση θα έπρεπε να υφίσταται σε αυτές τις εξετάσεις με ποινή αποτυχίας 50% έναντι όλων των υπολοίπων! 

Κατ' εσέ ΤΙ ΕΣΤΙ ο όρος "CW" ?

1. Είδος διαμορφώσεως 
2. Ονομασία κώδικα 
3.  Το μικρό όνομα του Μορσ 
4. Παρουσία "ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ (ΑΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΟΥ - ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΗΣ ΩΣ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ) ΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ" 

Μετά όταν απαντήσεις... επανερχόμαστε για το πόσο θα "αντέχει σε FM διαμόρφωση" και αυτή η "αντοχής ισχύος"  της, θα έιναι διαφορετική είτε μεγαλύερη είτε μικρότερη, αλλά ως είναι φανερόν ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ κατ' εσέ!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Επειδή το θέμα συνεχίζεται από γνωστούς φίλους να μπω και εγώ σφήνα. 

Επί του θέματος οι γνώσεις μου είναι ελλιπείς και το ψάξιμο στο ΝΕΤ περισσότερο με μπερδεύει πάρα με βοηθάει (λόγω ελειπής  Αγγλικής ). 
Έτσι λοιπόν παραμένω στα όσα γνωρίζω με παραδοσιακές μεθόδους και γνώσεις. 

Ως τοσο αρχισα την μελέτη όπως ξέρω , λίγο υπομονή

tmp_9759-FB_IMG_14324795612091547924695.jpg

----------


## electron

Επίσης ως ένα σημείο αναφοράς παραθέτω τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο περί κεραιών.

Κεραίες.

----------


## SeAfasia

*Ποιός έχει antenna analyzer;*

----------


## radiofonias

CW =continuous wave δηλαδή αν αντέχει 500W υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος εκπομπής κύματος που επιβαρύνει περισότερο? Συμφωνώ με τον SRF ίσως με ποινή αποκλεισμού απο τις εξετάσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

----------


## SeAfasia

> καλησπέρα τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ! ένα δίπολο φμ για να έχει αντίσταση 50 ohm τα στοιχεία πόσα εκατοστά θα πρέπει να είναι ? πχ για ένα δίπολο 75 ohm gia tous 100 Mhz είναι 75 εκατοστα για 50 ohm θα πρέπει να είναι 50 εκατοστά?





εδώ παίδες.... :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## studio52

Κωστα αντι να παραθετεις τα βιολια και να κοροιδευεις μπορεις να απαντησεις αυτο που ρωταει ο kostassss ?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κωστα αντι να παραθετεις τα βιολια και να κοροιδευεις μπορεις να απαντησεις αυτο που ρωταει ο kostassss ?



κοίτα το νήμα #61 και #66 χωρίς βιολί

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Οχι. Δεν το χάνουμε καθόλου το θέμα.
> Είναι δεδομένο ότι το μπλεντάζ στο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο έχει πάντα δυναμικό 0, δηλαδή είναι πάντα ΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΟ.
> Είναι επίσης δεδομένο ότι ένας αγωγός που έχει πάντα δυναμικό 0V (γειωμένο) *ΔΕΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΕΙ* καμία συχνότητα, επειδή ΔΕΝ διαρρέεται από καμία τάση ή συχνότητα ή ρευμα.
> Επομένως, όταν κάποιο σκέλος δίπολου είναι απ' ευθείας συνδεδεμένο στο μπλεντάζ του ομοαξονικού, ΔΕΝ έχει κανένα δυναμικό, ΔΕΝ εκπέμπει καμία συχνότητα και ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί ως "τεχνητή γη" για το άλλο σκέλος του δίπολου.
>  Και φυσικά η "Ground Plane" εμπίπτει σε αυτόν τον κανόνα. Για να λειτουργήσει σωστά, χρειάζεται BALUN. Σίγουρα ορισμένοι πουλάνε GP με βύσμα για ομοαξονικό καλώδια, αλλά 99% έχουν ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΣΕΙ το BALUN μέσα στην κεραία.
> 
> .



Σωτήρη, το μπλεντάζ ενός ομοαξονικού δεν είναι γειωμένο σε όλο του το μήκος αλλά μόνο σε ένα σημείο, ή στην αρχή ή στο τέλος. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι άν στο άλλο του άκρο υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού ως προς τη γή (ως προς το επίπεδο αναφοράς δηλαδή) φυσικά θα "τρέξουν" ρεύματα προς τη γή και φυσικά θα ακτινοβολεί εφόσον τα ρεύματα αυτά είναι υψίσυχνα. Αλλά, ακόμα και να είναι γειωμένο και στα δυο του άκρα, υπάρχουν και οι βρόγχοι γείωσης (ground loop).  Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο υπάρχει η καλύτερη ανάλυση που μπόρεσα να βρω.

http://g4kno.com/antennas/balunsAndA...dAntennas.html

----------

Brown Fox (25-05-15)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> *Ποιός έχει antenna analyzer;*



Network Analyser έχω, τι θες ακριβώς?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Επίσης ως ένα σημείο αναφοράς παραθέτω τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο περί κεραιών.
> 
> Κεραίες.



Πήγα να το δω στα γρήγορα και μόλις είδα αυτό *9-8.4 Λογ-Περιοδικές Κεραίες* σταμάτησα την ανάγνωση, γιατί δείχνει πως δεν ξέρει καν τι είναι και έχει κάνει απλά μια μετάφραση ενός κειμένου που α) δεν ξέρεις αν είναι σωστό και β) δεν ξέρεις αν έχει γίνει σωστή μετάφραση.

----------


## SV1JRT

*.

WOW .....
Πάρα πολλές απορίες και ερωτήσεις...
Δυστυχώς, είμαι στην μέση ενός πολύ μεγάλου project εγκατάστασης wifi και ο χρόνος μου είναι ΠΟΛΥ περιορισμένος. Δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να γράψω σεντόνια αναλύσεων, ουτε να απαντήσω σε κάθε έναν ξεχωριστά. Επομένως θα συγκεντρωθώ στα ουσιώδη.

*




> Ελπίζω ο χαρακτηρισμός φτηνιάρικη να μην έχει να κάνει απαραίτητα με την τιμή. Ωστόσο θα συμφωνήσω για κάποιες λάθος διατυπώσεις που έχουν στα χαρακτηριστικά της κεραίας οι Ιταλοί. Παρόλα αυτά και από προσωπική εμπειρία παλιότερα θα σου πω ότι η κεραία αυτή χαλαρά αντέχει μέχρι 300watts σε διαμόρφωση fm. Σχετικά με την μπάντα που ξεκινά από 66Mhz φυσικά και υφίσταται δεν είναι κάτι <<εξωτικό>> .
>  Για μένα το μόνο της μειονέκτημα είναι ότι δεν έχει περισσότερα radials. Από και πέρα balun ακόμα και από <<εγχείρηση>> που είχα κάνει στην κουκουνάρα, δεν έχει. Κατά τα άλλα είναι μια κεραία αρκετά αξιοπρεπής στην εκπομπή της.



 Οχι απαραίτητα. Τα 50 ευρώ που κοστίζει δεν είναι και κανένα ποσό. Εχω δει κεραίες που παίζουν σε αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ. Αλλά εκτός από την τιμή, δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι ούτε σαν κατασκευή, ούτε σαν τεκμηρίωση...







> Χμμμμ.... ! 
> Κοίτα... συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχει μιά "άγνοια" ή αν προτιμάς ημιμάθεια... ως προς το δίπολο... σε γενικότερη έννοια αυτού (σημειακό, ανοικτό, κλειστό)! Μπορώ να συμφωνήσω σε αρκετά άλλα επίσης, αφού τελικά πολλοί ακολουθούν το διαδίκτυο και ότι γράφεται σε αυτό, ως "εκπαιδευτικό" τους μπούσουλα! 
> Από την άλλη... βέβαια όταν γράφουμε κάτι επειδή "έμεινε" από την Αγγλική... αντί ενός ορθότερου... μάλλον συμπλέουμε τελικώς με το ανωτέρω φαινόμενο! 
> 
> Περίμενα ότι θα το έψαχνεςεις βάθος... αλλά όχι ότι θα με "έχανες" έτσι απλά!  Χμμμ... ! Ας πάμε σε μιά αρχική "εικόνα" του τι αναζητούμε! Εγώ αναζητώ να ορίσω το ΤΙ εστί ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΑ & ΑΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΑ στην γέννηση ενός σήματος, τάσεως, ρεύματος! Αναζητώ δηλαδή ΠΩΣ & ΠΟΤΕ θα οριστεί συμμετρική ή ασύμμετρη μιά πηγή! Όταν το ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτό... τότε θα πάμε στο τι ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ απαιτείται κατά περίπτωση, ώστε να διατηρείται ή ΝΑ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΧΘΕΙ από ασύμμετρη πηγή σε συμμετρική, και αναστρόφως! 
> Μετά θα εξετάσουμε το μέρος του φορτίου που θα έχει η πηγή μας... ΜΕ ή ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΩΣ! 
> Μέχρι να εξετάσουμε εις βάθος αυτά... δεν μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε καν να προχαρακτηρίσουμε την Χ ή Ψ κεραία ως συμμετρικό ή ασύμμετρο φορτίο! 
> Σου έφερα - ανάφερα ένα βασικό πρότυπο κεραίας... ΟΧΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ, γιατί πέραν του διπόλου (τυπικού θεμελειώδους) η κεραία τύπου Μαρκόνι είναι η έταιρη θεμελειακή, εκ της οποίας ΑΓΟΝΤΑΙ όλες οι υπόλοιπες ΜΗ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΕΣ! 
> Η αναφορά περί... "βυθισμένου στοιχείου" που διαδικτυακά βρίσκεις... ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ δεν είναι ορθή... ή καλύτερα... είναι ΠΑΙΔΙΚΑ ΥΠΕΡΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΥΜΕΝΗ προσπάθεια "ανάλυσης" που δεν δίνει τίποτα πέραν μιάς "εικόνας" σε ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΔΑΕΙΣ, ώστε να μην απορούν διαρκώς για το "μα πως στο διάολο δουλεύει αφού στο μάθημα φυσικής του δημοτικού έμαθα για ΔΥΟ ΙΣΟΥ ΜΗΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΟΥΣ => ΔΙ-ΠΟΛΟΝ ΗΜΙΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ ως προαπαιτούμενο για να χαρακτηριστεί κάτι ως κεραία" !  
> ...



*Αν θέλεις, σε παρακαλώ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΑΣ με ερωτήσεις σαν την παραπάνω...*






> *Ποιός έχει antenna analyzer;*




*ΕΓΩ (για κεραίες μέχρι VHF band). Καθώς και ένα παλμογράφο τετραπλής δέσμης στα 400MHz και διάφορες γεννήτριες. Το μόνο που ΔΕΝ έχω είναι Spectrum Analyzer.*






> CW =continuous wave δηλαδή αν αντέχει 500W υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος εκπομπής κύματος που επιβαρύνει περισσότερο? Συμφωνώ με τον SRF ίσως με ποινή αποκλεισμού από τις εξετάσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών.



Το CW είναι στην ουσία "διακοπτόμενη εκπομπή". Δηλαδή ο πομπός στέλνει ισχύ (Watt) στην κεραία *ΜΟΝΟ* όταν πατάει το κλειδί ο χειριστής, σε αντίθεση με όλους τους άλλους τρόπους εκπομπής, οπού υπάρχει ισχύ στην κεραία για ΟΛΗ την διάρκεια που είναι πατημένο το PTT.
 Ετσι, με βάση τον ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ, ορισμένοι κατασκευαστές υποστηρίζουν οτι σε εκπομπή CW η κεραία αντέχει περισσότερα Watt, γιατί η ισχύς φτάνει στην κεραία για πολύ μικρά διαστήματα






> Σωτήρη, το μπλεντάζ ενός ομοαξονικού δεν είναι γειωμένο σε όλο του το μήκος αλλά μόνο σε ένα σημείο, ή στην αρχή ή στο τέλος. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι άν στο άλλο του άκρο υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού ως προς τη γή (ως προς το επίπεδο αναφοράς δηλαδή) φυσικά θα "τρέξουν" ρεύματα προς τη γή και φυσικά θα ακτινοβολεί εφόσον τα ρεύματα αυτά είναι υψίσυχνα. Αλλά, ακόμα και να είναι γειωμένο και στα δυο του άκρα, υπάρχουν και οι βρόγχοι γείωσης (ground loop).  Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο υπάρχει η καλύτερη ανάλυση που μπόρεσα να βρω.
> 
> http://g4kno.com/antennas/balunsAndA...dAntennas.html




ΑΝ το μπλεντάζ της κεραίας ήταν ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΓΩΓΟΣ, εφόσον είναι σε ένα σημείο γειωμένο, θα ήταν ΠΑΝΤΟΥ γειωμένο. Θεμελιώδης νόμος.
*Σε έναν αγωγό είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να υπάρχουν περισσότερες από ΜΙΑ τάσεις την ίδια χρονική στιγμή.* Και εφόσον το μπλεντάζ είναι ΜΟΝΙΜΑ γειωμένο σε κάποιο άκρο του, η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ τάση που θεωρητικά μπορεί να έχει είναι το δυναμικό της γης (όποιο και αν είναι αυτό).

*ΑΛΛΑ,* επειδή κανένας αγωγός ΔΕΝ είναι ιδανικός, ισχύει ο νόμος του OHM και θεωρούμε ότι κατά μήκος του μπλεντάζ υπάρχει ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ. Έτσι, όταν το μπλεντάζ είναι γειωμένο στην μεριά του πομπού, αναπτύσσετε δυναμικό.
*Το θέμα είναι ΓΙΑΤΙ εμφανίζεται αυτό το φαινόμενο ? Και ΓΙΑΤΙ να χάνεις αυτήν την ισχύ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ, ενώ μπορείς να την εκπέμψεις στον αέρα ?*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> *.*Οχι απαραίτητα. Τα 50 ευρώ που κοστίζει δεν είναι και κανένα ποσό. Εχω δει κεραίες που παίζουν σε αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ. Αλλά εκτός από την τιμή, δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι ούτε σαν κατασκευή, ούτε σαν τεκμηρίωση...



Βρε Σωτήρη και εγώ έχω δει κεραίες που κοστίζουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ, αλλά αυτή δεν είναι σύγκριση!
Αν μιλάς όμως για κάποια GP για FM που κοστίζει χιλιάδες ευρώ... τι να πω? Από χρυσάφι είναι?  :Tongue2: 
50 ευρώ είναι μια σχετικά ακριβή τιμή για μια κεραία που μπορείς να φτιάξεις εύκολα με 5-10 ευρώ.
Σε ότι αφορά την ισχύ που αντέχει η συγκεκριμένη είναι αυτή που αντέχει ο PL και είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά τουλάχιστον 500 watt.
Καλό ξεμπερδεμα με τα γουίφια!  :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Βρε Σωτήρη και εγώ έχω δει κεραίες που κοστίζουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ, αλλά αυτή δεν είναι σύγκριση!
> Αν μιλάς όμως για κάποια GP για FM που κοστίζει χιλιάδες ευρώ... τι να πω? Από χρυσάφι είναι? 
> 50 ευρώ είναι μια σχετικά ακριβή τιμή για μια κεραία που μπορείς να φτιάξεις εύκολα με 5-10 ευρώ.
> Σε ότι αφορά την ισχύ που αντέχει η συγκεκριμένη είναι αυτή που αντέχει ο PL και είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά τουλάχιστον 500 watt.
> Καλό ξεμπερδεμα με τα γουίφια!



Για Home-Use είναι ΟΚ. Αλλά επαγγελματικά ?? Άσε που οι επαγγελματίες ΔΕΝ βάζουν GP όπως ξέρεις. Θα βάλουν τίποτα collinear να κάνουν σωστή δουλειά.

----------


## sigmacom

> Network Analyser έχω, τι θες ακριβώς?



Επιδειξία...  :Tongue2:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Επιδειξία...



E δεν είναι και δικά μου, τα χρησιμοποιώ απλά  :Tongue2:

----------


## sigmacom

> *.*Το CW είναι στην ουσία "διακοπτόμενη εκπομπή". Δηλαδή ο πομπός στέλνει ισχύ (Watt) στην κεραία *ΜΟΝΟ* όταν πατάει το κλειδί ο χειριστής, σε αντίθεση με όλους τους άλλους τρόπους εκπομπής, οπού υπάρχει ισχύ στην κεραία για ΟΛΗ την διάρκεια που είναι πατημένο το PTT.
>  Ετσι, με βάση τον ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ, ορισμένοι κατασκευαστές υποστηρίζουν οτι σε εκπομπή CW η κεραία αντέχει περισσότερα Watt, γιατί η ισχύς φτάνει στην κεραία για πολύ μικρά διαστήματα



Κατανοώ τι λες, ξέρω ότι αυτή είναι η επικρατούσα ερμηνεία από πολλούς Amateur, αλλά αν θες τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος. 

CW είναι κάθε carrier που δεν μεταβάλλεται το πλάτος του, οπότε FM=CW (αυτό εννοούσε και ο SRF προφανώς)
Αυτό που για σένα σημαίνει "CW" εγώ το λέω "OOK" (On Off Keying).

----------

CybEng (25-05-15), 

SRF (25-05-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κατανοώ τι λες, ξέρω ότι αυτή είναι η επικρατούσα ερμηνεία από πολλούς Amateur, αλλά αν θες τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος. 
> 
> CW είναι κάθε carrier που δεν μεταβάλλεται το πλάτος του, οπότε FM=CW (αυτό εννοούσε και ο SRF προφανώς)
> Αυτό που για σένα σημαίνει "CW" εγώ το λέω "OOK" (On Off Keying).



Στέλιο δεν διαφωνώ. Έχεις δίκιο στην ερμηνεία του CW, αλλά βιβλιογραφικά το CW έχει συνδεθεί με τον κώδικα Μορs και το keying. Επομένως το χρησημοποιούν ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΑ πολλές εταιρείες για να δηλώσουν μεγαλύτερη αντοχή στις κεραίες τους από ότι αντέχουν πραγματικά.
 Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με την χρήση του μεγέθους μέτρησης  *DBi*, έναντι του πραγματικού *DBd*, γιατί εμφανίζεται να είναι "μεγαλύτερη" η απολαβή της κεραίας. Μαρκετίστικα κόλπα για να πουλάνε...

----------


## 744

Αφού CW είναι σήμα σταθερού πλάτους και συχνότητας αλλά και από μαθηματικής άποψης χωρίς χρονικό περιορισμό (δηλαδή υπάρχει συνεχώς), από που προκύπτει αυτό που αναφέρθηκε περί διάρκειας?

Όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο Στέλιος, άσχετα με τον χρόνο εκπομπής και χρόνο παύσης, ένα τέτοιο σήμα χαρακτηρίζεται αντικειμενικά ως OOK ή/και ASK.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αφού CW είναι σήμα σταθερού πλάτους και συχνότητας αλλά και από μαθηματικής άποψης χωρίς χρονικό περιορισμό (δηλαδή υπάρχει συνεχώς), από που προκύπτει αυτό που αναφέρθηκε περί διάρκειας?
> 
> Όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο Στέλιος, άσχετα με τον χρόνο εκπομπής και χρόνο παύσης, ένα τέτοιο σήμα χαρακτηρίζεται αντικειμενικά ως OOK ή/και ASK.




Το εξήγησα παραπάνω, αλλά ορίστε και δημοσιευμένο:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peak_envelope_power

*Απόσπασμα:*
*PEP vs. Average Power*
PEP is equal to steady carrier power, *or CW dot or dash average power*, in a properly-formed CW transmission. PEP is also equal to average power in a steady FM, FSK, or RTTY transmission.
PEP bears no particular ratio or mathematical relationship to longer-term average power in distorted envelopes, such as a CW waveform with power overshoot, or with complex amplitude modulated waveforms, such as SSB or AM voice transmissions. Typical average power of a SSB voice transmission, for example, is 10-20% of PEP. The percentage of longer term average power to PEP increases with processing, and commonly reaches ~50% with extreme speech processing.

.

----------


## SRF

Σου έγραψα το εξής... 






> Με προκαλείς λοιπόν να εκφράσω με την σειρά μου μιά ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ! 
> Μάλιστα θα την θέσω υπό μορφή εξετάσεως με δυνατότητα επιλογής... κατά τα πρότυπα των Ρ/Ε εξετάσεων, αφού τελικά αυτή *η ερώτηση θα έπρεπε να υφίσταται σε αυτές τις εξετάσεις με ποινή αποτυχίας 50% έναντι όλων των υπολοίπων!* 
> 
> Κατ' εσέ ΤΙ ΕΣΤΙ ο όρος "CW" ?
> 
>  1. Είδος διαμορφώσεως 
> 2. Ονομασία κώδικα 
> 3.  Το μικρό όνομα του Μορσ 
> *4. Παρουσία "ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ (ΑΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΟΥ - ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΗΣ ΩΣ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ) ΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ"*



και απαντάς με το κάτωθι... 






> *Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις το ύφος μου. Είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις το ύφος μόνο από τα γραφόμενα.
> **Η απορία μου είναι "ΓΙΑΤΙ δίνει την αντοχή της κεραίας σε ισχύ με εκπομπή CW ΜΟΝΟ και όχι FM ή SSB ??
> **Εφόσον η κεραία αυτή ΦΑΝΕΡΑ προορίζεται για χρήση στην ραδιοφωνική μπάντα 88-108MHz ποιος ο λόγος να αναφέρει την ισχύ σε CW ??
> Είναι λοιπόν μια ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΣΜΟΥ του πιθανού αγοραστή και τίποτα περισσότερο.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Αν θέλεις, σε παρακαλώ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΑΣ με ερωτήσεις σαν την παραπάνω...*




που σημαίνει ότι *ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ*... ότι με εφαρμογή σε αυτήν ενός CW, αλλά και αυτού του ίδιου απλά διαμορφωμένου πλέον ως FM (αλλά και χωρίς καθόλου ύπαρξη CW, στο PEP του SSB) θα αντέχει διαφορετική ισχύ! *Και μετά λες ότι ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΩ?* 
Τραγικό το να Ε-ΑΥΤΟ-ΥΠΟΤΙΜΑΣΑΙ! ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ!!! 






> *Το CW είναι στην ουσία "διακοπτόμενη εκπομπή". Δηλαδή ο πομπός στέλνει ισχύ (Watt) στην κεραία ΜΟΝΟ όταν πατάει το κλειδί ο χειριστής, σε αντίθεση με όλους τους άλλους τρόπους εκπομπής, οπού υπάρχει ισχύ στην κεραία για ΟΛΗ την διάρκεια που είναι πατημένο το PTT.*




*Ειλικρινά... ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΗΝ Ρ/Ε ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ... και προσπάθησε να αναδείξεις τον ηλεκτρονικό από μέσα σου!!!*ΚΟΨΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ Ρ/Ε "καφενείων" που σε "σκοτώνουν" ως ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ, με τις αυθαιρεσίες των παρερμηνειών τους και της ημιμάθειας! ΞΑΝΑΕΞΕΤΑΣΕ ΕΚ ΒΑΣΕΩΣ ΤΙ ΕΣΤΙ Ο ΟΡΟΣ C.W. !!!  *Ανέτρεξε να βρεις τι εστί Keying C.W.* και προσπάθησε ΩΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΦΘΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ, μήπως και βοηθηθείς στον διαχωρισμό από τον "ραδιοερασιτεχνικό" με τον ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ κόσμο!!! ΘΑ ΕΚΠΛΑΓΕΙΣ για το ΠΟΣΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΩΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ που κατέληξε απλά "ραδιοερασιτέχνης"!!! 





> Ετσι,* με βάση τον ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ, ορισμένοι κατασκευαστές υποστηρίζουν οτι σε εκπομπή CW η κεραία αντέχει περισσότερα Watt, γιατί η ισχύς φτάνει στην κεραία για πολύ μικρά διαστήματα
> *



*ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ!!!!!!!!!! 
(Ε)ΑΥΤΟΫΠΟΤΙΜΑΣΑΙ, ως ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ, όλο και πιό πολύ!!!* Αλλά "αναβαθμίζεσαι" ως Ρ/Ε σαφέστατα!!!

----------


## SRF

> Το εξήγησα παραπάνω, αλλά ορίστε και δημοσιευμένο:
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peak_envelope_power
> 
> *Απόσπασμα:*
> *PEP vs. Average Power*
> PEP is equal to steady carrier power, *or CW dot or dash average power*, in a properly-formed CW transmission. PEP is also* equal* to average power in a steady FM, FSK, or RTTY transmission.
> PEP bears no particular ratio or mathematical relationship to longer-term average power in distorted envelopes, such as a CW waveform with power overshoot, or with complex amplitude modulated waveforms, such as SSB or AM voice transmissions. Typical average power of a SSB voice transmission, for example, is 10-20% of PEP. The percentage of longer term average power to PEP increases with processing, and commonly reaches ~50% with extreme speech processing.
> ...



Δεύτερη ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ! ΚΟΨΕ ΤΗΝ WIKI!!! Αλλά αν δεν την "κόψεις" τουλάχιστον ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ & ΕΡΜΗΝΕΥΣΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ!

----------


## SV1JRT

*Η άποψη σου για το άτομο μου ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.
Εχω πολυ πιο σημαντικά πράγματα να κάνω στην ζωή μου απο το να ακούω τις καφρίλες σου.*


*Αν θες να μας δείξει κάτι άλλο εκτός από το υπέρμετρο ΕΓΩ σου, ΔΩΣΕ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ, αλλιώς κανε την γαργάρα !!  Εγώ μίλησα με αποσπάσματα απο ΒΙΒΛΙΑ. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα, κάνε παράπονα στην ARRL.*


.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Θα συμφωνήσω 100% με τον Γιώργο με το παρακάτω:




> *Ειλικρινά... ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΗΝ Ρ/Ε ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ... και προσπάθησε να αναδείξεις τον ηλεκτρονικό από μέσα σου!!!*ΚΟΨΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ Ρ/Ε "καφενείων" που σε "σκοτώνουν" ως ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ, με τις αυθαιρεσίες των παρερμηνειών τους και της ημιμάθειας! ΞΑΝΑΕΞΕΤΑΣΕ ΕΚ ΒΑΣΕΩΣ ΤΙ ΕΣΤΙ Ο ΟΡΟΣ C.W. !!! *Ανέτρεξε να βρεις τι εστί Keying C.W.* και προσπάθησε ΩΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΦΘΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ, μήπως και βοηθηθείς στον διαχωρισμό από τον "ραδιοερασιτεχνικό" με τον ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ κόσμο!!! ΘΑ ΕΚΠΛΑΓΕΙΣ για το ΠΟΣΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΩΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ που κατέληξε απλά "ραδιοερασιτέχνης"!!!



Και δεν αφορά τον Σωτήρη αποκλειστικά, αλλά μεγάλο αριθμό ραδιοερασιτεχνών που δυστυχώς έχουν μάθει λάθος κάποια πράγματα.
Τυχαία έχω δίπλα μου κάποιον συνάδελφο, πρόεδρο κάποια λέσχης ερασιτεχνών, που δυστυχώς πρέπει στην πράξη με όργανα να του αποδείξω πως τόσα χρόνια έκανε τραγικά λάθη!

Φυσικά θα συμφωνήσω και με αυτό:




> Δεύτερη ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ! ΚΟΨΕ ΤΗΝ WIKI!!! Αλλά αν δεν την "κόψεις" τουλάχιστον ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ & ΕΡΜΗΝΕΥΣΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ!



Είναι πάρα πολλοί αυτοί που ψάχνουν κάτι, το διαβάζουν στο wiki και πιστεύουν πως αφού το διάβασαν εκεί θα ισχύει!

*Κατά τα άλλα θα έλεγα και στους δύο να σταματήσετε τα έντονα κόκκινα και να μιλήσετε χαλαρά, γιατί αν μη τι άλλο είστε από τα σοβαρότερα άτομα εδώ μέσα και δεν είναι σωστό να αρπάζεστε χωρίς λόγο.*

----------


## electron

> Οχι απαραίτητα. Τα 50 ευρώ που κοστίζει δεν είναι και κανένα ποσό. Εχω δει κεραίες που παίζουν σε αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ. Αλλά εκτός από την τιμή, δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι ούτε σαν κατασκευή, ούτε σαν τεκμηρίωση...



Κανένα ιδιαίτερο ποσό μπορεί να μην είναι σε σχέση με μια κεραία που χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος στο βουνό, ωστόσο δεν είναι και home made. Εκτός αυτού ακόμα και οι κεραίες των χιλιάδων ευρώ μπορεί να μην κάνουν αυτά που υπόσχονται. Είναι όλα σχετικά, ωστόσο από προσωπική πείρα όπως προείπα, η εκπομπή της sirio είναι αξιοπρεπής.
Οσο για το αν πρέπει να έχει balun μια κεραία όπως η gp θα έλεγα ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά όχι απαγορευτικό. Σχετικά με τους επαγγελματίες δεν θα δεις να την χρησιμοποιούν αλλά αυτό δεν το κάνουν για κάποιον άλλο λόγο, εκτός από αυτόν της ευκολίας. Φαντάσου πόσο δυσκολότερο θα ήταν να υλοποιηθεί μια colliner με gp, σε σχέση με δίπολα.

----------


## SRF

> *Η άποψη σου για το άτομο μου ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.
> Εχω πολυ πιο σημαντικά πράγματα να κάνω στην ζωή μου απο το να ακούω τις καφρίλες σου.*
> 
> 
> *Αν θες να μας δείξει κάτι άλλο εκτός από το υπέρμετρο ΕΓΩ σου, ΔΩΣΕ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ, αλλιώς κανε την γαργάρα !!  Εγώ μίλησα με αποσπάσματα απο ΒΙΒΛΙΑ. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα, κάνε παράπονα στην ARRL.*
> 
> 
> .



Τι να σου πω! 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου αντιπαραθέσω... είναι η καλυτερη για την περίπτωσή σου ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΜΠΗ... για την οποία μπορείς να βρεις μιά περίληψη στο υπερεκτιμημένο σου Wiki... 

ΠΛΑΤΩΝ, "Περί δικαίου, Πολιτεία", ~380 π.Χ. , σχετικά στην *"Αλληγορία του σπηλαίου"* από την οποία θα χρειαστεί να δώσεις ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα στο συμπέρασμα που εξάγεται σε μιά φράση! 




> προσπαθώντας να διδάξουν στους υπόλοιπους την αλήθεια, ίσως δεχτούν το μίσος και την αντίδρασή τους

----------


## SeAfasia

> Network Analyser έχω, τι θες ακριβώς?



http://www.rigexpert.com/index?s=aa1000

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Από αυτό:




> πχ για ένα δίπολο 75 ohm gia tous 100 Mhz είναι 75 εκατοστα για 50 ohm θα πρέπει να είναι 50 εκατοστά?



Φτάσαμε σε αυτό:




> ΠΛΑΤΩΝ, "Περί δικαίου, Πολιτεία", ~380 π.Χ. , σχετικά στην "*Αλληγορία του σπηλαίου" !*



Γι΄ αυτό γουστάρω το forum  :Tongue2: 





> http://www.rigexpert.com/index?s=aa1000




Δεν το γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο...

...αλλά τώρα είδα πως το πουλάνε 1000$.
Κάποιο σοβαρό επαγγελματικό έχει και μερικά μηδενικά ακόμη στην τιμή, οπότε τι να πω? Δε θα το αγόραζα!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τι να σου πω! 
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου αντιπαραθέσω... είναι η καλυτερη για την περίπτωσή σου ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΜΠΗ... για την οποία μπορείς να βρεις μιά περίληψη στο υπερεκτιμημένο σου Wiki... 
> 
> ΠΛΑΤΩΝ, "Περί δικαίου, Πολιτεία", ~380 π.Χ. , σχετικά στην *"Αλληγορία του σπηλαίου"* από την οποία θα χρειαστεί να δώσεις ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα στο συμπέρασμα που εξάγεται σε μιά φράση!




*ΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΟΥΚΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ.....

Βλεπεις το κάρφος το εν τω οφθαλμώ του αδελφού σου, την δε εν τω σω οφθαλμώ δοκόν ου κατανοείς !!!

.

*

----------


## SRF

> *ΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΟΥΚΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ.....
> 
> Βλεπεις το κάρφος το εν τω οφθαλμώ του αδελφού σου, την δε εν τω σω οφθαλμώ δοκόν ου κατανοείς !!!
> 
> .
> 
> *



Α... Καλάααα! Ξέχνα την Βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή μου... καθ' ότι στην περίπτωσή σου δεν πρόκειται περί απλού σπηλαίου... αλλά ΑΒΥΣΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

*"εν το γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο...

...αλλά τώρα είδα πως το πουλάνε 1000$.
Κάποιο σοβαρό επαγγελματικό έχει και μερικά μηδενικά ακόμη στην τιμή, οπότε τι να πω? Δε θα το αγόραζα!"
*

εγώ θα το αγόραζα.......για να κάνω τη δουλεία μου.....
Απο τη θεωρία στη πράξη........

*Αυτααααααά........*

ξέχασα το ακριβό:
*http://www.rohde-schwarz.gr/el/products/test_and_measurement/aerospace_and_defense/test_and_measurement_instruments/spectrum_signal_analyzers/FSW.html*

----------


## SRF

> http://www.rigexpert.com/index?s=aa1000







> Από αυτό:
> 
> Φτάσαμε σε αυτό:
> 
> Γι΄ αυτό γουστάρω το forum 
> 
> 
> Δεν το γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο...
> 
> ...







> *"εν το γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο...
> 
> ...αλλά τώρα είδα πως το πουλάνε 1000$.
> Κάποιο σοβαρό επαγγελματικό έχει και μερικά μηδενικά ακόμη στην τιμή, οπότε τι να πω? Δε θα το αγόραζα!"
> *
> *
> εγώ θα το αγόραζα.......για να κάνω τη δουλεία μου.....*
> Απο τη θεωρία στη πράξη........
> 
> ...



Για χρήσεις που είναι "ημιεπαγγελματικές" είναι ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ!!! Το δούλεψα κάποτε και τουλάχιστον έκανε την "δουλειά" του, εν σχέση με το να ΜΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> εγώ θα το αγόραζα.......για να κάνω τη δουλεία μου.....
> Απο τη θεωρία στη πράξη........



Δεν το υποτιμώ και δε λέω πως δουλεύω μόνο ακριβά όργανα, απλά όταν κάποιο που κάνει σίγουρα τη δουλειά του έχει μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ και θέλει και κάθε χρόνο καλιμπράρισμα για να δουλεύει σωστά, τότε φοβάμαι μήπως το φτηνό δε μετράει σωστά.
Δεν είναι πολύμετρο, είναι ένα όργανο που κάνει κάποιες μετρήσεις οι οποίες δεν είναι απλές.
Με λίγα λόγια πιστεύω πως είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο να δώσεις 500-1000 ευρώ για κάτι που δεν ξέρεις ότι μετράει σωστά.
Αλλά αν το έχει δουλέψει ο Γιώργος και λέει ότι είναι οκ, πάρτο!

Α! Και αυτό της R&S που έχεις δεν μετράει κεραίες!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν το υποτιμώ και δε λέω πως δουλεύω μόνο ακριβά όργανα, απλά όταν κάποιο που κάνει σίγουρα τη δουλειά του έχει μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ και θέλει και κάθε χρόνο καλιμπράρισμα για να δουλεύει σωστά, τότε φοβάμαι μήπως το φτηνό δε μετράει σωστά.
> Δεν είναι πολύμετρο, είναι ένα όργανο που κάνει κάποιες μετρήσεις οι οποίες δεν είναι απλές.
> Με λίγα λόγια πιστεύω πως είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο να δώσεις 500-1000 ευρώ για κάτι που δεν ξέρεις ότι μετράει σωστά.
> Αλλά αν το έχει δουλέψει ο Γιώργος και λέει ότι είναι οκ, πάρτο!
> 
> Α! Και αυτό της R&S που έχεις δεν μετράει κεραίες!



μετράει rf σήμα......

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> μετράει rf σήμα......



Εξήγησέ μου πως θα μετρήσεις μια κεραία με αυτό, την προσαρμογή έστω...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εξήγησέ μου πως θα μετρήσεις μια κεραία μες αυτό, την προσαρμογή έστω...



θα φωνάξω την R&S.... :hahahha:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> θα φωνάξω την R&S....



Καλό είναι όταν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι να ρωτάμε για να μάθουμε και όχι να ειρωνευόμαστε  :Unsure:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλό είναι όταν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι να ρωτάμε για να μάθουμε και όχι να ειρωνευόμαστε



ας απαντήσουμε στο  νηματοθέτη τότε......

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Του έχουμε απαντήσει ήδη

----------


## p.gabr

Τελικά η RF έχει και άλλες παρενέργειες 

Κοκκινίζει κείμενα 

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε κατανοήσει βασικές αρχές και μάλιστα γραμμένες στα Ελληνικά Όταν μπλέκουμε και τις βικιπεδιες, τοτε .
#### Ρούχα μαζί που πλύθηκαν και έχουν γίνει ροζ.###

----------


## sigmacom

Έλα, άντε, όλοι έχουμε τις κακές μέρες μας και στραβώνουμε κάπως - που σε άλλες περιπτώσεις / συνθήκες δεν θα συνέβαινε. 
Όλα καλά, μην αρπάζεστε τζάμπα και βερεσέ - κάντε το επί πληρωμή τουλάχιστον, κρίση έχουμε...  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

> http://www.rigexpert.com/index?s=aa1000



Χαρ χαρ χαρ! 
Προφανώς αν δεις τι χρησιμοποιούν μερικοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα θα τρομάξει το μάτι σου (και το φρύδι)  :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

Επειδή η ΑΝΟΧΗ της ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑΣ αλλά και της ΠΡΟΚΛΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ... έχει ΟΡΙΑ... ας παραθέσω εδώ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ... και κάτι που ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ Η ARRL (η οποία απευθύνεται ΠΑΝΤΑ προς ραδιοερασιτέχνες σε ότι εκδίδει)! 
Αφού λοιπόν αρκετοί "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ" διαβάζουν ΜΟΝΟΝ τα δικά της βιβλία, ΠΑΡΑΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ το για που αυτά προορίζονται, οπότε και ΟΛΕΣ οι αναφορές εντός τους κινούνται στα πλαίσια των Ρ/Ε χρήσεων... θα δείξω 2 εικόνες "βιβλιογραφίας", ΠΕΡΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΑΤΩΝΟΣ που δυστυχώς απεδείχθει ορθότατος ως προς την αντιμετώπιση από τους εντός των σπηλαίων, αλλά ανίκανος να προσφέρει σε αυτούς μιά έστω χαραμάδα φωτός! 

Εδώ λοιπόν βλέπουμε 2 τυπικές ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ των 2 ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΩΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ!!! 
Πρώτα της πρώην Φιλιπς σημερινής ΕΝ-ΕΞ-ΠΙ 
CW_WhatIsIt.JPG 

Και ακολούθως της πρώην ΜΟΤΟΡΟΛΑ σημερινής ΦΡΗΣΚΕΗΛ... 

CW_DoTheyKnowNothing.jpg 

Ειλικρινά... αν εγώ πρέπει να να κάνω παράπονα στην ΑΡΡΛ όπως ισχυρίζονται κάποιοι... τότε ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ ας στείλουν μια ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ στους 2 αυτους κατασκευαστές... για την ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ!!! Μετά την δημοσίευση εδώ με τις απάντησεις που θα λάβουν... από NXP & Freescale... AYTOI... ΕΓΩ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΩΣ & ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΡΛ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ (πχ ότι είμαι Κάφρος, ΥπερΕΓΩ της, κλπ, κλπ)! 

Τελικά το φόρουμ... έχει... πολλούς....... ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ... !!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Χαρ χαρ χαρ! 
> Προφανώς αν δεις τι χρησιμοποιούν μερικοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα θα τρομάξει το μάτι σου (και το φρύδι)



χωρίς πρόθεση ειρωνείας Ντίνο,δε μου λέει τπτ αφού είχαμε αντιπαλότητα για ένα θέμα διπόλου 75Ω....

----------


## nikknikk4

> Επειδή η ΑΝΟΧΗ της ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑΣ αλλά και της ΠΡΟΚΛΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ... έχει ΟΡΙΑ... ας παραθέσω εδώ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ... και κάτι που ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ Η ARRL (η οποία απευθύνεται ΠΑΝΤΑ προς ραδιοερασιτέχνες σε ότι εκδίδει)! 
> Αφού λοιπόν αρκετοί "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ" διαβάζουν ΜΟΝΟΝ τα δικά της βιβλία, ΠΑΡΑΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ το για που αυτά προορίζονται, οπότε και ΟΛΕΣ οι αναφορές εντός τους κινούνται στα πλαίσια των Ρ/Ε χρήσεων... θα δείξω 2 εικόνες "βιβλιογραφίας", ΠΕΡΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΑΤΩΝΟΣ που δυστυχώς απεδείχθει ορθότατος ως προς την αντιμετώπιση από τους εντός των σπηλαίων, αλλά ανίκανος να προσφέρει σε αυτούς μιά έστω χαραμάδα φωτός! 
> 
> Εδώ λοιπόν βλέπουμε 2 τυπικές ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ των 2 ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΩΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ!!! 
> Πρώτα της πρώην Φιλιπς σημερινής ΕΝ-ΕΞ-ΠΙ 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57449 
> 
> Και ακολούθως της πρώην ΜΟΤΟΡΟΛΑ σημερινής ΦΡΗΣΚΕΗΛ... 
> 
> ...



δηλαδή γράφουν ανακρίβειες,βλακείες ; 
γίνε πιο σαφής.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> *.
> 
> *
> ΑΝ το μπλεντάζ της κεραίας ήταν ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΓΩΓΟΣ, εφόσον είναι σε ένα σημείο γειωμένο, θα ήταν ΠΑΝΤΟΥ γειωμένο. Θεμελιώδης νόμος.
> *Σε έναν αγωγό είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να υπάρχουν περισσότερες από ΜΙΑ τάσεις την ίδια χρονική στιγμή.* Και εφόσον το μπλεντάζ είναι ΜΟΝΙΜΑ γειωμένο σε κάποιο άκρο του, η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ τάση που θεωρητικά μπορεί να έχει είναι το δυναμικό της γης (όποιο και αν είναι αυτό).
> 
> *ΑΛΛΑ,* επειδή κανένας αγωγός ΔΕΝ είναι ιδανικός, ισχύει ο νόμος του OHM και θεωρούμε ότι κατά μήκος του μπλεντάζ υπάρχει ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ. Έτσι, όταν το μπλεντάζ είναι γειωμένο στην μεριά του πομπού, αναπτύσσετε δυναμικό.



Μόνο στατικά. Όχι όταν υπάρχει ΡΕΥΜΑ και πολύ περισσότερο όταν υπάρχει ΥΨΙΣΥΧΝΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ.  Και αυτό όχι διότι ο αγωγός έχει αντίσταση αλλά γιατί το ρεύμα διαδίδεται μέσα στον αγωγό με συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα.

----------


## jimnaf

Πάει χάθηκα , ................τι έγινε  ρε ........... τα τούβλα   πέφτουν  σύννεφο. :W00t: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57453

----------


## SRF

> δηλαδή γράφουν ανακρίβειες,βλακείες ; 
> γίνε πιο σαφής.



Τι πιό σαφές να γράψω? ....

------ ΔΙΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ, αφού όσοι γνωρίζουν ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ... ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΗΔΗ!!! Αλλά αφήνω το κλείσιμο!!!  ------ 



.... όποιος βλέπει αναφορα σε C.W. σε ένα κείμενο ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ και αυτοματως πιστεύει ότι λενε ότι στέλνουν ΜΟΡΣ, ή θεωρεί ότι η αναφορά μιάς ισχύος με δίπλα τον όρο ΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ, C.W. θα έχει διαφορά από την ισχύ που θα αναφερόταν στο ίδιο κείμενο για ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ "C.W." !!!  είναι δικό του ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ & ΟΧΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟ... θέμα!!! 

Δυστυχώς!!!

----------


## giannis77

> *Ποιός έχει antenna analyzer;*



Επειδή έχεις παλμογράφο εδώ http://sv1hag.blogspot.gr/2015/05/blog-post.html
και άμα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς εδώ http://sv1hag.blogspot.gr/2015/05/antenna-analyzer.html

----------


## kiros

> Τι πιό σαφές να γράψω? ....
> 
> ------ ΔΙΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ, αφού όσοι γνωρίζουν ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ... ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΗΔΗ!!! Αλλά αφήνω το κλείσιμο!!!  ------ 
> 
> 
> 
> .... όποιος βλέπει αναφορα σε C.W. σε ένα κείμενο ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ και αυτοματως πιστεύει ότι λενε ότι στέλνουν ΜΟΡΣ, ή θεωρεί ότι η αναφορά μιάς ισχύος με δίπλα τον όρο ΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ, C.W. θα έχει διαφορά από την ισχύ που θα αναφερόταν στο ίδιο κείμενο για ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ "C.W." !!!  είναι δικό του ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ & ΟΧΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟ... θέμα!!! 
> 
> Δυστυχώς!!!



Καλά δεν ήξερες δεν ρώταγες;
Δεν ξέρεις ότι ο όρος CW αναφέρεται μόνο στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες; :Wink:  Είμαι και εγώ ένας από αυτούς.

----------


## GeorgeVita

_antenna fm 50 ohm_

Τυπικά, ο τεχνικός σχολιασμός θά 'πρεπε να εστιαστεί στην καινοτόμο ιδέα που αφορά μιά κατασκευή κεραίας ιδανική για ένα είδος διαμορφώσεως και συγκεκριμένα τη διαμόρφωση συχνότητας (FM). Προφανώς ο Κώστας (kostassss) έχει σκεφτεί ή διάβασε κάπου για την μικρομετρική ρύθμιση (αυξομείωση) των γεωμετρικών χαρακτηριστικών της κεραίας συγχρονισμένη με το διαμορφωμένο σήμα που λόγω της μετατόπισης συχνότητας φέροντος αυξομειώνεται αντίστοιχα και το μήκος κύματός του.

Δε φαντάζομαι απλά να έχει πέσει σε παλιμπαιδισμό (#1,  #2 ή κάποιο #3) και να θέλει μια κεραιούλα "για τα FM" (ορολογία 80s). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, μάλλον ψάχνει για μια ιδιοκατασκευή σαν αυτές που δείξανε από τις πρώτες απαντήσεις που εμπεριέχουν όμως τους σημερινούς κινδύνους "εισπρακτικών αναγκών" με την υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία.

Aπλά σχέδια για εφηβικά παιχνίδια 80s: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q...+plane+antenna

----------


## nikos1

Διπολα 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/si70waacnu...CE%B1.zip?dl=0

----------


## SeAfasia

> _antenna fm 50 ohm_
> 
> Τυπικά, ο τεχνικός σχολιασμός θά 'πρεπε να εστιαστεί στην καινοτόμο ιδέα που αφορά μιά κατασκευή κεραίας ιδανική για ένα είδος διαμορφώσεως και συγκεκριμένα τη διαμόρφωση συχνότητας (FM). Προφανώς ο Κώστας (kostassss) έχει σκεφτεί ή διάβασε κάπου για την μικρομετρική ρύθμιση (αυξομείωση) των γεωμετρικών χαρακτηριστικών της κεραίας συγχρονισμένη με το διαμορφωμένο σήμα που λόγω της μετατόπισης συχνότητας φέροντος αυξομειώνεται αντίστοιχα και το μήκος κύματός του.
> 
> Δε φαντάζομαι απλά να έχει πέσει σε παλιμπαιδισμό (#1,  #2 ή κάποιο #3) και να θέλει μια κεραιούλα "για τα FM" (ορολογία 80s). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, μάλλον ψάχνει για μια ιδιοκατασκευή σαν αυτές που δείξανε από τις πρώτες απαντήσεις που εμπεριέχουν όμως τους σημερινούς κινδύνους "εισπρακτικών αναγκών" με την υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία.
> 
> Aπλά σχέδια για εφηβικά παιχνίδια 80s: https://www.bing.com/images/search?q...+plane+antenna



δλδ πρέπει να είσαι έφηβος να ασχοληθείς;
Πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν ο kostasss πήρε την απάντηση στο ερωτημά τού.....
Επίσης το δίπολο είναι *εφηβικό θέμα;;*

----------


## GeorgeVita

> δλδ πρέπει να είσαι έφηβος να ασχοληθείς;



Λάβε υπόψη όλη τη φράση μου:




> Aπλά σχέδια για *εφηβικά παιχνίδια 80s*:



και τα παλαιότερα γραφόμενα του Κώστα:




> καλησπερα διαβαζοντας εδω τα διαφορα θεματα με οτι αφορα τα αφτοταλαντοντα μου ξιπνισατε αναμνισης ετσι εχοντας αρκετο ελευτερο χρονο αυτον τον κερο ασχολιθικα με 2 πομπους που ειχα απο μικρος εκανα ανακατασκευη ...



Εμείς οι έφηβοι (και σήμερα) των 80s, φτιάχναμε απλούς "ταλαντωτές" και "απλές" κεραίες (κάθε " στη θέση του).
Αρα *μάλλον* το ζητούμενο του Κώστα είναι να κάνει μερικές δοκιμές όπως τότε. Ακόμη και το "μηχάνημά" του, όπως τότε τό 'φτιαξε!
Μια ιδιοκατασκευή διπόλου με κεκλιμένο το κάτω στοιχείο ή ακόμη καλύτερα η απλή (χωρίς κατασκευαστικές ιδιαιτερότητες) ground plane θα τον καλύψει για τη σύντομη δοκιμή του. Μετά θα βάλει ένα φορτίο (αντίσταση RF ή κουλούρα) και θα κάνει πρόγραμμα εντός της οικίας του.

----------


## jimnaf

Προσπαθώ να βγάλω ένα νόημα από τα γραφόμενα και κατέληξα στο έξης συμπέρασμα.

1) Όποιος κατασκευάσει δίπολο  κεκλιμένο η όχι ασχολείτε με παιχνιδάκια.

2) Όποιος δεν έχει Antenna analyzer  του 1.000.000 ευρώ  οι μετρήσεις του είναι για τον γάμο του καραγκιόζη.

3) Όποιος είναι  Ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι ταυτόχρονα και βλάκας  γιατί δεν είναι ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ.

4) Τα ράσα  δεν κάνουν τον παπά.

5) Το φέρον  των  5και 10khz  επηρεάζει  την σύνθετη αντίσταση της κεραίας .

6) Μην προσπαθείτε να κατασκευάσετε κεραίες , καλύτερα  απευθυνθείτε στην NASA.

7) Μην κάνετε πειράματα  με παλιά ηλεκτρονικά μηχανήματα με λάμπες.

8 ) Αν έχεις δίπολο  75Ω   και  πομπό 50Ω τα στάσιμα σου είναι στο Θεό  και όχι 1,5: 1

9) Είναι κακή συνήθεια να κάνεις παρέα με ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη  όλοι έχουν εν μέρει δίκιο και εν μέρει άδικο.

Το CW  άσχετα αν ονομάζετε continuous  wave  δεν  παύειη χρήση του να είναι διακοπτόμενη όπως  άλλωστε και σε άλλες διαμορφώσεις.

Η διαμόρφωση  που στην κυριολεξία είναι continuous wave  είναι  η ΑΜ και FM  ίσως και άλλες .

Αυτό συνεπάγετε ότι ένα σύστημα σε CW  που χρησιμοποιείτε κατά 50 η 70% σε χρόνο πάντα λογικό είναι να μπορεί να διαχειριστεί  και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ.


*Χωρίς  ειρωνική διάθεση*

----------


## nikknikk4

> Πάει χάθηκα , ................τι έγινε  ρε ........... τα τούβλα   πέφτουν  σύννεφο.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57453

----------


## SeAfasia

> Προσπαθώ να βγάλω ένα νόημα από τα γραφόμενα και κατέληξα στο έξης συμπέρασμα.
> 
> 1) Όποιος κατασκευάσει δίπολο  κεκλιμένο η όχι ασχολείτε με παιχνιδάκια.
> 
> 2) Όποιος δεν έχει Antenna analyzer  του 1.000.000 ευρώ  οι μετρήσεις του είναι για τον γάμο του καραγκιόζη.
> 
> 3) Όποιος είναι  Ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι ταυτόχρονα και βλάκας  γιατί δεν είναι ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ.
> 
> 4) Τα ράσα  δεν κάνουν τον παπά.
> ...



*όλα τα παραπάνω δε βλάπτουν στην υγεία γιατί είναι για ενηλίκους..*

----------


## SeAfasia

> 



*τις πουλάς να φτιάξω πυλώνα για δίπολο;*

----------


## SV1EDG

Θα ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε....Δηλαδή αν εγώ πάρω ένα κλειδί, συντονίσω στους 7055,επιλέξω CW στο 706ΜΚΙΙG και βάλω ένα από τα παραπάνω τούβλα στο κλειδί επάνω η εκπομπή μου θα έχω συνεχώμενη ή διακοπτόμενη εκπομπή? Από πότε μια διαμόρφωση χαρακτηρίζεται από την χρήση της και όχι από τις ιδιοτητές της και την αναλυσή της στο πεδίο του χρόνου και της συχνότητας?

----------


## jimnaf

> Θα ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε....Δηλαδή αν εγώ πάρω ένα κλειδί, συντονίσω στους 7055,επιλέξω CW στο 706ΜΚΙΙG και βάλω ένα από τα παραπάνω τούβλα στο κλειδί επάνω η εκπομπή μου θα έχω συνεχώμενη ή διακοπτόμενη εκπομπή? *Από πότε μια διαμόρφωση χαρακτηρίζεται από την χρήση της και όχι από τις ιδιοτητές της* και την αναλυσή της στο πεδίο του χρόνου και της συχνότητας?




Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεις *σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου* *μια  διαμόρφωση   που δεν είναι CW* (_continuous wave)_
_
Για  τα υπόλοιπα   8   δεν σε είδα να λες κάτι_

----------


## kiros

> Προσπαθώ να βγάλω ένα νόημα από τα γραφόμενα και κατέληξα στο έξης συμπέρασμα.
> 
> 1) Όποιος κατασκευάσει δίπολο  κεκλιμένο η όχι ασχολείτε με παιχνιδάκια.
> 
> 2) Όποιος δεν έχει Antenna analyzer  του 1.000.000 ευρώ  οι μετρήσεις του είναι για τον γάμο του καραγκιόζη.
> 
> 3) Όποιος είναι  Ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι ταυτόχρονα και βλάκας  γιατί δεν είναι ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ.
> 
> 4) Τα ράσα  δεν κάνουν τον παπά.
> ...



Μου φαίνεται ότι έχεις μπερδέψει τα μπούτια σου. Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε.
Απορώ πως σας δίνουν τις άδειες; Αλλά ας είναι καλά η παπαγαλία.

----------

SRF (27-05-15)

----------


## jimnaf

> Μου φαίνεται ότι έχεις μπερδέψει τα μπούτια σου. Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε.
> Απορώ πως σας δίνουν τις άδειες; Αλλά ας είναι καλά η παπαγαλία.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, ναι έχω μπερδέψει τα μπούτια μου *αλλά*.

Γιατί δεν  με συμβουλεύεις ώστε να τα ξεμπερδέψω;

Που έχω κάνει λάθος , μου αρέσουν οι παρατηρήσεις γιατί διορθώνομαι.

----------


## sigmacom

> Προσπαθώ να βγάλω ένα νόημα από τα γραφόμενα και κατέληξα στο έξης συμπέρασμα.
> 
> 1) Όποιος κατασκευάσει δίπολο  κεκλιμένο η όχι ασχολείτε με παιχνιδάκια.
> 
> 2) Όποιος δεν έχει Antenna analyzer  του 1.000.000 ευρώ  οι μετρήσεις του είναι για τον γάμο του καραγκιόζη.
> 
> 3) Όποιος είναι  Ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι ταυτόχρονα και βλάκας  γιατί δεν είναι ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ.
> 
> 4) Τα ράσα  δεν κάνουν τον παπά.
> ...



Αμάν ρε Δημήτρη, χωρίς ειρωνική διάθεση λες, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο όποιος γράφει στο παρόν τόπικ, τα 'χει παρμένα αγρίως!  :Biggrin: 
Να συμφωνήσουμε σε μερικά πράγματα? Είναι καθαρά θέμα οπτικής σκοπιάς του καθενός. Κάποια είναι αντικειμενικά, κάποια όχι.


1) Ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τής, δεν το θεωρεί καθόλου παιχνιδάκι. Ο ΧΨ μηχανικός της Kathrein ας πούμε, που ενδεχομένως έχει γράψει και πέντε paper περί κεραιών, θα μειδιάσει ρε φίλε και δεν μπορείς να του πεις και τίποτα. Ο επαγγελματίας στο broadcasting που έχει βάλει σαπουνάδα στην 3+1/8" φλάντζα του splitter πάνω στα 25 μέτρα για να δει από που χάνει άζωτο, θα μειδιάσει κι αυτός ρε φίλε με το διπολάκι, και πάλι δεν μπορείς να του πεις τίποτα. Κι ας ξεκίνησε κι αυτός κάποτε με ένα διπολάκι από το πλυσταριό στην ταράτσα. Το 'χει ξεχάσει, έχει ξεφύγει, είναι σε άλλη κατηγορία - πως να το κάνουμε... 


2) Ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τής, κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά του και με το μπλιμπλίκι των 1000 ευρώ. Η ακρίβεια και η ταχύτητα που απαιτείται από έναν επαγγελματία, θέλει όργανο της κατηγορίας πολλών δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ. Γιατί και 10% απόκλιση να δείχνει το μπλιμπλίκι, χέστηκε (sory κιόλας) ο Amateur. 
Για πάνε βγάλε στον αέρα 3 x 5kW DVB-T ή καμιά 3 x 30kW στα FM με combiner & φίλτρα 10% απόκλιση, να δεις τι γέλιο έχει να πέσει. 
Από την ώρα που θα αρχίσεις να ρυθμίζεις τις μπουκάλες, τσουπ! θα ολισθήσει το μπλιμπλίκι, εσύ άλλα θα βλέπεις στην οθόνη και αλλού θα συντονίζεις πραγματικά. Το χάραμα θα κατέβεις από το βουνό και ο πομπός ακόμα σβυστός θα είναι. Δε θα μιλήσω για σαβούριασμα της μπάντας, ένα αρκ να κάνει μέσα στο combiner γιατί δεν μπορούσες να μετρήσεις όπως πρέπει, φτάνει. 


3) Είναι ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ (ή τουλάχιστον, ΕΓΩ γνωρίζω ελάχιστους) Radio Amateur που έχουν πραγματικά γνώσεις, που ΔΕΝ είναι ξεροκέφαλοι και παντογνώστες, και ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ: δεν είναι απλοί "χειριστές ασυρμάτου". Είναι *Radio Amateur* με όλο το εύρος της έννοιας. Που θα προσπαθήσουν να φτιάξουν μόνοι τους τα πάντα: από τον πομποδέκτη, την κεραία - ως και όργανα μέτρησης όλων αυτών. Που συνεχώς μαθαίνουν, διαβάζουν / ακούνε και μαθαίνουν, πειραματίζονται και μαθαίνουν... Που δεν θεωρούν το πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη ως Διδακτορικό στις τηλεπικοινωνίες και την ηλεκτρονική. Αλλά είναι λίγοι αυτοί οι ΑΞΙΟΙ Radio Amateurs - δυστυχώς...


4) Δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Όχι πάντα και παντού τουλάχιστον. 


5) Προφανώς έχασα επεισόδια - δεν το πιάνω αυτό...


6) Προφανώς έχασα κι άλλα επεισόδια - ούτε αυτό το πιάνω...


7) Αν έχεις την κατάλληλη εμπειρία ή καθοδήγηση ώστε να λάβεις τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προστασίας για τον εαυτό σου και τους γύρω σου, γιατί όχι? 
Αν όμως δεν τα διαθέτεις αυτά, ούτε κάποιον να σε καθοδηγήσει δια ζώσης, τότε άστο καλύτερα. Πάρε ένα έτοιμο και RTFM μέχρι να εξοικειωθείς λιγάκι, και μετά βλέπεις αν σε παίρνει και πράττεις αναλόγως. 
Κανένας σοβαρός και υπεύθυνος "γνώστης" δεν θα αναλάβει την ευθύνη να σε καθοδηγήσει εξ' αποστάσεως σε τέτοια πράγματα (υψηλές τάσεις επικίνδυνες για τη ζωή), και ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ. 


8 ) Για έναν broadcast engineer, 1.5 στάσιμα με τις ισχύεις που χρησιμοποιούνται εκεί, ακούγονται απαράδεκτα. Για έναν Amateur δεν τρέχει και τίποτα σπουδαίο - και έτσι είναι. 


9) Εάν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες που λες είναι σαν τους λίγους που προανέφερα, κάνουν καταπληκτική παρέα.  :Smile:

----------


## kiros

> Προσπαθώ να βγάλω ένα νόημα από τα γραφόμενα και κατέληξα στο έξης συμπέρασμα.
> 
> Το CW  άσχετα αν ονομάζετε continuous  wave  δεν  παύειη χρήση του να είναι διακοπτόμενη όπως  άλλωστε και σε άλλες διαμορφώσεις.
> 
> *Από που βγάζεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα;* *Εγώ συμπεραίνω ότι είσαι ραδιοερατιτέχνης.*
> 
> Η διαμόρφωση  που στην κυριολεξία είναι continuous wave  είναι  η ΑΜ και FM  ίσως και άλλες .
> 
> *Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό, γιατί συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα εδώ.*
> ...



.......................

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Με κάλυψε ο Στέλιος με το σεντόνι που έκανε τον κόπο και έγραψε.
Κατά τα άλλα επαναλαμβάνω πως το θέμα ξεκίνησε για κεραία FM, οπότε απαντάμε με τα δεδομένα που γνωρίζουμε για εκπομπές σε αυτές τις συχνότητες και με την έννοια που γνωρίζουμε για κάποιες ορολογίες, πχ CW και όχι με τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δεδομένα, όπου στο παράδειγμα του CW ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης το εννοεί διαφορετικά.
Όλοι έχουμε δίκιο, απλά μπερδέψαμε τα θέματα  :Wink:

----------


## jimnaf

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *jimnaf*  Προσπαθώ να βγάλω ένα νόημα από τα γραφόμενα και κατέληξα στο έξης συμπέρασμα.
> 
> Το CW  άσχετα αν ονομάζετε continuous  wave  δεν  παύει  η χρήση του να είναι διακοπτόμενη όπως  άλλωστε και σε άλλες διαμορφώσεις.
> 
> *Από που βγάζεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα;* *Εγώ συμπεραίνω ότι είσαι ραδιοερατιτέχνης.* *Είμαι , αλλά πως το κατάλαβες  ρε γάτε.* 
> 
> 
> Η διαμόρφωση  που στην κυριολεξία είναι continuous wave  είναι  η ΑΜ και FM  ίσως και άλλες .
> 
> ...







> Με κάλυψε ο Στέλιος με το σεντόνι που έκανε τον κόπο και έγραψε.
> Κατά τα άλλα επαναλαμβάνω πως το θέμα ξεκίνησε για κεραία FM, οπότε απαντάμε με τα δεδομένα που γνωρίζουμε για εκπομπές σε αυτές τις συχνότητες και με την έννοια που γνωρίζουμε για κάποιες ορολογίες, *πχ CW και όχι με τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δεδομένα, όπου στο παράδειγμα του CW ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης το εννοεί διαφορετικά*.
> Όλοι έχουμε δίκιο, απλά μπερδέψαμε τα θέματα



Δεν ξέρω σε ποιους ραδιοερασιτέχνες αναφέρεσαι  αλλά κατάλαβα ότι τους έχεις πάρει όλους μπλαστρί.

Σε ενημερώνω λοιπόν ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουν βγάλει κάποιο σχολείο  ηλεκτρονικής  μικρό η μεγάλο και δεν  είναι άσχετοι όπως φαντάζεσαι.

Το πάθος που έχουν  για το αντικείμενο  έχει δώσει πολλές  γνώσεις στον κόσμο με κίνδυνο αρκετές φορές και με την ίδια τους την ζωή.

Έχω μάθει να ακούω τους μεγαλύτερους αλλά και τους μικρότερους γιατί πάντα , ακόμα και μέσα από μια κοτσάνα ,  μπορείς  να εμπνευστείς.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δεν ξέρω σε ποιους ραδιοερασιτέχνες αναφέρεσαι αλλά κατάλαβα ότι τους έχεις πάρει όλους μπλαστρί.
> 
> Σε ενημερώνω λοιπόν ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουν βγάλει κάποιο σχολείο ηλεκτρονικής μικρό η μεγάλο και δεν είναι άσχετοι όπως φαντάζεσαι.
> 
> Το πάθος που έχουν για το αντικείμενο έχει δώσει πολλές γνώσεις στον κόσμο με κίνδυνο αρκετές φορές και με την ίδια τους την ζωή.
> 
> Έχω μάθει να ακούω τους μεγαλύτερους αλλά και τους μικρότερους γιατί πάντα , ακόμα και μέσα από μια κοτσάνα , μπορείς να εμπνευστείς.



Μισό λεπτάκι γιατί μάλλον παρανόησες...
Δεν είπα κανένα άσχετο!
Δεν είπα ότι κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν έχει γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών!
Δεν τους έβαλα όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι!
Είπα απλά ότι διαφορετικά ερμηνεύει κάποιες έννοιες ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης από έναν τεχνικό RF και έφερα σαν παράδειγμα το CW για το οποίο έγινε και θέμα.
Είπα επίσης πιο πίσω πως είναι άλλο η εκπομπή στα SW και άλλο στα FM. Άλλα μήκη κύματος, άλλες ιδιαιτερότητες.
Διαφορετικά θα αντιμετωπίσει ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης ένα δίπολο, έχοντας ασχοληθεί με αυτό μόνο σε SW συχνότητες, διαφορετικά ένας RFατζής που έχει ασχοληθεί με αυτό μόνο σε εκπομπές στα FM.
Ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης θεωρεί δεδομένο το balun, ένας RFατζής άχρηστο. Για διαφορετικές συχνότητες όμως, έτσι?
Μην τα μπερδεύουμε, αυτό είπα.
Επίσης πιο πίσω έγραψα πως πολλές φορές οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες κάνουν τραγικά λάθη, όχι ίσως γιατί είναι άσχετοι, αλλά γιατί έχουν μάθει λάθος κάποια πράγματα και θεωρούν πως είναι σωστά γιατί "πάντα έτσι γινόταν".
Μίλησα για συνάδελφο που είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και του απέδειξα κάποιο λάθος του με όργανα!
Να εξηγήσω τι ήταν?
Είχε μια collinear 6 διπόλων στα VHF. Την τροφοδοτούσε με ένα splliter 1/6 και μάλιστα με ορισμένα μήκη καλωδίων.
Την άλλαξε με ένα απλό δίπολο και πήγε πολύ καλύτερα.
Του εξήγησα ότι υπάρχει λάθος στο splliter, δεν το δεχόταν και το είδε με το όργανο. 
Να βάλω άσκηση για το που ήταν το λάθος που το κάνουν πάρα πολλοί και το διαπίστωσα μέσα σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο απλά ανοίγοντάς το και πριν το μετρήσω?

----------


## jimnaf

> Μισό λεπτάκι γιατί μάλλον παρανόησες...
> Δεν είπα κανένα άσχετο!
> Δεν είπα ότι κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν έχει γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών!
> Δεν τους έβαλα όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι!
> Είπα απλά ότι *διαφορετικά ερμηνεύει κάποιες έννοιες ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης από έναν τεχνικό RF* και έφερα σαν παράδειγμα το CW για το οποίο έγινε και θέμα.
> Είπα επίσης πιο πίσω πως είναι *άλλο η εκπομπή στα SW και άλλο στα FM*. Άλλα μήκη κύματος, άλλες ιδιαιτερότητες.
> Διαφορετικά θα αντιμετωπίσει ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης ένα δίπολο, έχοντας ασχοληθεί με αυτό μόνο σε SW συχνότητες, διαφορετικά ένας RFατζής που έχει ασχοληθεί με αυτό μόνο σε εκπομπές στα FM.
> *Ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης θεωρεί δεδομένο το balun, ένας RFατζής άχρηστο*. Για διαφορετικές συχνότητες όμως, έτσι?
> Μην τα μπερδεύουμε, αυτό είπα.
> ...




Για να ξεκαθαριστεί μια και καλή το πράγμα  έχω να σου πω το έξεις απλό.

Ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν είναι αυτός που έπιασε ένα *μαρκούτσι* και λέει και κάνει μαλακίες.

Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που πιθανό να έχει σπουδάσει , έχει πειραματιστεί,  έχει κατασκευάσει, έχει αποτύχει, έχει επιτύχει.

*Τα σχολεία δεν μαθαίνουν άλλα στους μελλοντικούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες  και άλλα στους* *RFατζίδες.*

Ραδιοερασιτέχνη θα βρεις στα LF  MF  HF(SW)   VHF   UHF    SHF.

Ένας RFατζής θα   βάλει   μια κεραιούλα συντονισμένη  ετοιματζίδικη   με ένα πομπό ετοιματζίδικο με ένα καλώδιο  100% ετοιματζίδικο σε μια συχνότητα και μόνο.

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να έχω τον Υμηττό πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο μου ούτε  στο σπίτι μου οπότε και balun  θα βάλω  και ανοιχτή γραμμή  θα κατασκευάσω   και Antenna  tuner  θα  φτιάξω   και θα κάνω και 500 δοκιμές .

Ο RFατζής   όπως και ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης ασχολούνται με το ίδιο αντικείμενο *και* *έχουν ίδιες βασικές γνώσεις*.

Φυσικά και υπάρχουν  και *οι * *γκάου*  και από τους δυο,  αλλά ασ' τους αυτούς στον πόνο τους.

VHF  είναι από τους  30MHz μέχρι τους 300MHz *δώσε και άλλα στοιχεία  για να καταλάβουμε  αυτό που είδες* ώστε να μπορέσουμε να απαντήσουμε.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Για να ξεκαθαριστεί μια και καλή το πράγμα  έχω να σου πω το έξεις απλό.
> 
> Ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν είναι αυτός που έπιασε ένα *μαρκούτσι* και λέει και κάνει μαλακίες.
> Συμφωνώ!
> Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που πιθανό να έχει σπουδάσει , έχει πειραματιστεί,  έχει κατασκευάσει, έχει αποτύχει, έχει επιτύχει.
> Συμφωνώ!
> *Τα σχολεία δεν μαθαίνουν άλλα στους μελλοντικούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες  και άλλα στους* *RFατζίδες.*
> Συμφωνω!
> Ραδιοερασιτέχνη θα βρεις στα LF  MF  HF(SW)   VHF   UHF    SHF.
> ...



Τα έκανα κόκκινα!
Και για να καταλάβεις πως κατάλαβα ότι ήταν λάθος το σπλίτερ, ανοίγοντάς το είδα ότι ο εσωτερικός αγωγός (εσωτερική σωλήνα) είχε την ίδια διάμετρο παντού!
Κάτι που το έχω συναντήσει άπειρες φορές!
Όμως ο φίλος πίστευε ότι όλα ήταν καλά.

----------


## radiofonias

Επειδή έχει τραβήξει μακριά η ιστορία οποιος θέλει ας βάλει το λήμμα CW  στο Wiki και θα καταλάβει αμέσως τι σημαίνει ακόμα και αν δεν έχει ραδιοερασιτεχνικές γνώσεις.Εκεί θα δει και τον λόγο που κάποιοι μπερδεύονται ελέω μορς.
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι η εμμονή κάποιων σε μύθους και παρερμηνίες.Ο SRF το έχει αναλύσει απλά και αναλυτικά. Το αν κάποιος είναι μηχανικός η ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν μπορεί να μεταβάλει την επιστημονική ορολογία η οποία είναι κοινή.

----------


## SeAfasia

Με την κεραία του παιδιού τι θα γίνει εν τέλει; 
Θα την ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΆΣΕΙ κάποιος αν ναι, και ΠΩΣ;
Περιμένω. ....

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Με την κεραία του παιδιού τι θα γίνει εν τέλει; 
> Θα την ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΆΣΕΙ κάποιος αν ναι, και ΠΩΣ;
> Περιμένω. ....



Εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post709239
Αν μας πει τι πομπό έχει θα του πω και αν μπορεί να κάνει την έξοδο 75 ωμ

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Με την κεραία του παιδιού τι θα γίνει εν τέλει; 
> Θα την ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΆΣΕΙ κάποιος αν ναι, και ΠΩΣ;
> Περιμένω. ....



Το παιδί έχει ήδη φρικάρει και μάλλον αποφάσισε ότι είναι καλύτερα να ασχοληθεί με ψάρεμα τώρα που έρχεται και το καλοκαιράκι.

----------


## SV1EDG

> Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεις *σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου* *μια  διαμόρφωση   που δεν είναι CW* (_continuous wave)_
> _
> Για  τα υπόλοιπα   8   δεν σε είδα να λες κάτι_



Απάντησε μου πρώτα στην ερωτησή μου και θα σου πω και για τα τα υπόλοιπα 8.....αν εγώ πάρω ένα κλειδί, συντονίσω στους 7055,επιλέξω CW στο 706ΜΚΙΙG και  βάλω ένα από τα παραπάνω τούβλα στο κλειδί επάνω η εκπομπή μου θα έχω  συνεχώμενη ή διακοπτόμενη εκπομπή?

----------


## nikos1

Ραδιοτεχνια Αναστασιαδη

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg

----------


## jimnaf

> Απάντησε μου πρώτα στην ερωτησή μου και θα σου πω και για τα τα υπόλοιπα 8.....αν εγώ πάρω ένα κλειδί, συντονίσω στους 7055,επιλέξω CW στο 706ΜΚΙΙG και  βάλω ένα από τα παραπάνω τούβλα στο κλειδί επάνω η εκπομπή μου θα έχω  συνεχώμενη ή διακοπτόμενη εκπομπή?




*Συνεχώμενη εκπομπή*

----------


## Ακρίτας

Παραλίγο να το ξεχάσω...

Η κεραία "μαρκόνι" αναφέρεται και ως "ασύμμετρη" κεραία.  (Ραδιοεπικοινωνία, Ευγενίδιο Ίδρυμα, σελ.375)

Και για να μήν το ξεχάσω...

Το "CW" αναφέρεται στην διαμόρφωση κώδικα στην ραδιοτηλεγραφία γενικότερα και όχι μόνο στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. (Ηλεκτρονική Ασυρματιστών, Ευγενίδιο Ίδρυμα, σελ.146).

----------


## SV1EDG

> *Συνεχώμενη εκπομπή*



Eξαιρετικά....αφού λοιπόν είναι συνεχώμενη η εκπομπή τότε γιατί πιό πάνω γράφεις "Το CW  άσχετα αν ονομάζετε continuous  wave  *δεν  παύει**η χρήση του να είναι διακοπτόμενη* όπως  άλλωστε και σε άλλες διαμορφώσεις.""? Αφού από την φύση της αυτού του είδους η εκπομπή ΔΕΝ είναι διακοπτόμενη γιατί το μπλέκεις με τον τρόπο που την χρησιμοποιούμε στα βραχέα?

Για τα υπόλοιπα:

1) Όποιος κατασκευάσει δίπολο  κεκλιμένο η όχι ασχολείτε με παιχνιδάκια.

Ολοι από εκεί ξεκινήσαμε...ή από καπου εκεί κοντά

2) Όποιος δεν έχει Antenna analyzer  του 1.000.000 ευρώ  οι μετρήσεις του είναι για τον γάμο του καραγκιόζη.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για γάμο αλλά σίγουρα αν έχει έναν αναλυτή θα δει το φως του....και δεν είναι αναγκή να είναι του 1000000 ευρώ (http://www.wimo.de/minivna-network-analyser_e.html).

3) Όποιος είναι  Ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι ταυτόχρονα και βλάκας  γιατί δεν είναι ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ.

Ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός σίγουρα δεν είναι (πόσα να ξέρει από ψηφιακά, αναλογικά, μετρολογία, νανοηλεκτρονική και MEMS) όπως επίσης δεν είναι και βλάκας.Αγαπάει την RF και πειραματίζεται με αυτή ώς εκεί που τον παίρνει (ο χρόνος του και η τσέπη του).

4) Τα ράσα  δεν κάνουν τον παπά.

Εννοείται.

5) Το φέρον  των  5και 10khz  επηρεάζει  την σύνθετη αντίσταση της κεραίας .

Δεν σε πιάνω?

6) Μην προσπαθείτε να κατασκευάσετε κεραίες , καλύτερα  απευθυνθείτε στην NASA.

Η NASA είναι για άλλα πράγματα.Κεραίες θα φτιάξεις προκειμένου στο τέλος να μάθεις τι είναι κεραία.

7) Μην κάνετε πειράματα  με παλιά ηλεκτρονικά μηχανήματα με λάμπες.

Ασφαλώς και θα κάνουμε.

8 ) Αν έχεις δίπολο  75Ω   και  πομπό 50Ω τα στάσιμα σου είναι στο Θεό  και όχι 1,5: 1

Στο Θεο δεν θα είναι και νομίζω ότι στην σήμερινη εποχή μπορούμε να τα υπολογίσουμε και να τα μετρήσουμε.

9) Είναι κακή συνήθεια να κάνεις παρέα με ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

Ισχύει ότι και στις υπόλοιπες συναναστροφές μας

----------


## jimnaf

> Eξαιρετικά....αφού λοιπόν είναι συνεχώμενη η εκπομπή τότε γιατί πιό πάνω γράφεις "Το CW  άσχετα αν ονομάζετε continuous  wave  *δεν  παύει**η χρήση του να είναι διακοπτόμενη* όπως  άλλωστε και σε άλλες διαμορφώσεις.""? *Αφού από την φύση της αυτού του είδους η εκπομπή ΔΕΝ είναι διακοπτόμενη* γιατί το μπλέκεις με τον τρόπο που *την χρησιμοποιούμε στα βραχέα? ............* *όχι μόνο!*





Εξαιρετικότατα.

Αφού συμφωνούμε  ότι δεν   είναι διακοπτόμενη από την φύση της θα ήθελα  σε παρακαλώ να μου υποδείξεις μια  *διακοπτόμενη από την φύση της.*

----------


## jimnaf

> Τα έκανα κόκκινα!
> Και για να καταλάβεις πως κατάλαβα ότι ήταν λάθος το σπλίτερ, ανοίγοντάς το *είδα ότι ο εσωτερικός αγωγός (εσωτερική σωλήνα) είχε την ίδια διάμετρο παντού!*
> Κάτι που το έχω συναντήσει άπειρες φορές!
> Όμως ο φίλος πίστευε ότι όλα ήταν καλά.




Για  εξήγησε λίγο  γιατί  κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά.

Μιλάμε για  τέτοιο    σπλίτερ;

sv3.jpg

----------


## nikknikk4

αυτο το θέμα εχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον

Θα μείνει στην ιστορία του  hlektronika.gr και οχι μόνο... :Blink:

----------


## nikknikk4

> Καλό το άρθρο, αλλά στην πράξη για μια κεραία FM δεν θες κανένα balun και φυσικά αυτό που κάνουν κάποιοι με τις σπείρες στην κάθοδο δεν έχει κάποια λογική.
> Επίσης σε μια επώνυμη κεραία λήψης UHF με ανοιχτό δίπολο έχεις δει κάπου balun? Εκεί τι ισχύει?



τα έχεις  διαβάσει καπου ...η ειναι μια* δική σου*  αυθαίρετη άποψη ?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Για  εξήγησε λίγο  γιατί  κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά.
> 
> Μιλάμε για  τέτοιο    σπλίτερ;
> 
> sv3.jpg



Με τροφοδοσία από κάτω και ξέχασα να πω πως λόγω εμπειρίας στις διατομές κατάλαβα ότι η σχέση εξωτερικού με τον εσωτερικό αγωγό ήταν 50 ωμ, αλλά και με ένα μέτρημα επαληθεύτηκα.
Άρα τι έχουμε στην έξοδο?





> τα έχεις  διαβάσει καπου ...η ειναι μια* δική σου*  αυθαίρετη άποψη ?



Για ποιο από αυτά? Για το balun? Για τις σπείρες? Ή για την κεραία λήψης?

----------


## nikknikk4

post #22




> Καλό το άρθρο, αλλά στην πράξη για μια κεραία FM δεν θες κανένα balun και φυσικά αυτό που κάνουν κάποιοι με τις σπείρες στην κάθοδο δεν έχει κάποια λογική.
> Επίσης σε μια επώνυμη κεραία λήψης UHF με ανοιχτό δίπολο έχεις δει κάπου balun? Εκεί τι ισχύει?



post #148




> τα έχεις διαβάσει καπου ...η ειναι μια *δική σου* αυθαίρετη άποψη ?








> Για ποιο από αυτά? Για το balun? Για τις σπείρες? Ή για την κεραία λήψης?






αυτο με την    κεραία λήψης    νόμιζα οτι το έγραψες ετσι για να ευθυμήσουμε


ε..ξεκινα απο αυτό

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ωραία.
Μια κεραία λήψης για τα UHF με ανοιχτό δίπολο γιατί δεν έχει balun, ή γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια σπείρα στην κάθοδο?

----------


## 744

Είτε εκπομπή είτε λήψη το πρόβλημα παραμένει το ίδιο.

Για την εκπομπή, επειδή ακριβώς είναι UHF, η ακτινοβολία από το καλώδιο εξασθενεί σχεδόν άμεσα.

Το πρόβλημα είναι εντονότερο όσο η συχνότητα εκπομπής μειώνεται.

Θυμάμαι κάποτε είχα διαλύσει ένα ραδιο-πικάπ Grundig από εκείνα που έφερναν οι μετανάστες από την Γερμανία την δεκαετία του '70 και είχε στο πίσω μέρος του ένα δίπολο από αλουμινοταινία. Στο σημείο σύνδεσης είχε πηνίο και πυκνωτή για να προσαρμόσει στη γραμμη μεταφοράς που πήγαινε στα κυκλώματα του δέκτη.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ωραία.
> Μια κεραία λήψης για τα UHF με ανοιχτό δίπολο γιατί δεν έχει balun, ή γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια σπείρα στην κάθοδο?



είναι η *δεύτερη* φορά *που απαντάς με ερώτηση* *!*

----------


## nikknikk4

*άντε πάλι απ' την αρχή*


post #22




> Καλό το άρθρο, αλλά στην πράξη για μια κεραία FM δεν θες κανένα balun και φυσικά αυτό που κάνουν κάποιοι με τις σπείρες στην κάθοδο δεν έχει κάποια λογική.
> Επίσης σε μια επώνυμη κεραία λήψης UHF με ανοιχτό δίπολο έχεις δει κάπου balun? Εκεί τι ισχύει?




post #148




> τα έχεις διαβάσει καπου ...η ειναι μια *δική σου* αυθαίρετη άποψη ?








> Για ποιο από αυτά? Για το balun? Για τις σπείρες? Ή για την κεραία λήψης?





αυτο με την κεραία λήψης νόμιζα οτι το έγραψες ετσι για να ευθυμήσουμε


ε..ξεκινα απο αυτό

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> είναι η *δεύτερη* φορά *που απαντάς με ερώτηση* *!*



Ρωτάω μήπως πάρω απάντηση, αλλά δεν... Όπως και με το σπλίτερ πιο πάνω...
Ας απαντήσω λοιπόν στην ερώτησή σου όσο πιο απλά μπορώ:
Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό σε ένα πλήρες σύστημα εκπομπής (και προφανώς και λήψης) είναι η σύνθετη αντίσταση.
Μια κεραία με Χ σύνθετη αντίσταση και εφόσον συνδέετε σε κάποια συσκευή (είτε είναι πομπός, είτε δέκτης) ίδιας σύνθετης αντίστασης με καλώδιο που έχει την ίδια σύνθετη αντίσταση, τόσο με την κεραία, όσο και με τη συσκευή, δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο για  να λειτουργήσει σωστά.
Μη με ρωτήσεις που τα διάβασα αυτά, γιατί θα πρέπει να παραθέσω το μισό ίντερνετ σε βιβλιογραφία κλπ, οπότε θεώρησε πως είναι δική μου αυθαίρετη άποψη και φυσικά αν κάποιος θεωρεί πως είμαι λάθος και μπορεί να αποδείξει κάτι διαφορετικό, με χαρά να τον ακούσω!

----------


## kiros

> Ρωτάω μήπως πάρω απάντηση, αλλά δεν... Όπως και με το σπλίτερ πιο πάνω...
> Ας απαντήσω λοιπόν στην ερώτησή σου όσο πιο απλά μπορώ:
> Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό σε ένα πλήρες σύστημα εκπομπής (και προφανώς και λήψης) είναι η σύνθετη αντίσταση.
> *Μια κεραία με Χ σύνθετη αντίσταση και εφόσον συνδέετε σε κάποια συσκευή (είτε είναι πομπός, είτε δέκτης) ίδιας σύνθετης αντίστασης με καλώδιο που έχει την ίδια σύνθετη αντίσταση, τόσο με την κεραία, όσο και με τη συσκευή, δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο για  να λειτουργήσει σωστά.*
> Μη με ρωτήσεις που τα διάβασα αυτά, γιατί θα πρέπει να παραθέσω το μισό ίντερνετ σε βιβλιογραφία κλπ, οπότε θεώρησε πως είναι δική μου αυθαίρετη άποψη και φυσικά αν κάποιος θεωρεί πως είμαι λάθος και μπορεί να αποδείξει κάτι διαφορετικό, με χαρά να τον ακούσω!



Μιλάς για το ιδανικό.
Έλα ντε όμως που σχεδόν καμμιά κεραία που αφορά τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και όχι μόνο δεν έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση όπως της εξόδου του πομπού και της καθόδου.
Άρα χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο για να λειτουργήσει σωστά.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μιλάς για το ιδανικό.



Φυσικά! Με τα αν και τα εφόσον πάμε την κουβέντα αλλού.
Πχ ξέρω να κόβω κάθοδο για να φέρω τα στάσιμα, δε σημαίνει όμως πως είναι και σωστό!

----------


## jimnaf

> *Ρωτάω μήπως πάρω απάντηση, αλλά δεν*...* Όπως και με το σπλίτερ πιο πάνω...*
> Ας απαντήσω λοιπόν στην ερώτησή σου όσο πιο απλά μπορώ:
> Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό σε ένα πλήρες σύστημα εκπομπής (και προφανώς και λήψης) είναι η σύνθετη αντίσταση.
> Μια κεραία με Χ σύνθετη αντίσταση και εφόσον συνδέετε σε κάποια συσκευή (είτε είναι πομπός, είτε δέκτης) ίδιας σύνθετης αντίστασης με καλώδιο που έχει την ίδια σύνθετη αντίσταση, τόσο με την κεραία, όσο και με τη συσκευή, δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο για  να λειτουργήσει σωστά.
> Μη με ρωτήσεις που τα διάβασα αυτά, γιατί θα πρέπει να παραθέσω το μισό ίντερνετ σε βιβλιογραφία κλπ, οπότε θεώρησε πως είναι δική μου αυθαίρετη άποψη και φυσικά αν κάποιος θεωρεί πως είμαι λάθος και μπορεί να αποδείξει κάτι διαφορετικό, με χαρά να τον ακούσω!





Περιμένεις κάποια απάντηση  για το σπλίτερ  από εμένα;

Όταν  μου λες ότι.





> «Με τροφοδοσία από κάτω και *ξέχασα να πω πως λόγω εμπειρίας στις διατομές κατάλαβα ότι η σχέση εξωτερικού με τον εσωτερικό αγωγό ήταν 50 ωμ,* αλλά και με ένα μέτρημα επαληθεύτηκα.
> Άρα τι έχουμε στην έξοδο?»



Εσύ  δεν παίζεσαι  ......  ξεχωρίζεις την διαφορά του RG58  με το  RG59 με το μάτι.

Τι  απάντηση περιμένεις να σου δώσω ............ έχω μείνει  κάγκελο.

----------


## SRF

> Περιμένεις κάποια απάντηση  για το σπλίτερ  από εμένα;
> 
> Όταν  μου λες ότι.
> 
> 
> 
> Εσύ  δεν παίζεσαι  ......  *ξεχωρίζεις την διαφορά του RG58  με το  RG59* με το μάτι.
> 
> Τι  απάντηση περιμένεις να σου δώσω ............ έχω μείνει  κάγκελο.




και όμως ΝΑΙ μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ!!! Αν γνωρίζεις βέβαια τι διαφορά έχει στον υπολογισμό του ένα ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο για 50 & 75 ή όποια άλλη σύνθετη αντίσταση! Άσε που αν στην ζωή σου έχεις δει χιλιάδες φορές το RG58 για παράδειγμα... ξέρεις όταν θα δεις κάτι εμπρός σου ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΟ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εσύ  δεν παίζεσαι  ......  ξεχωρίζεις την διαφορά του RG58  με το  RG59 με το μάτι.



Εάν μετά από 26 χρόνια και ένα μήνα αποκλειστικής επαγγελματικής ασχολίας με την RF δεν θα μπορούσα με το μάτι να καταλάβω αν η αντίσταση ενός καλώδιο ή ενός κονέκτορα είναι 50 ή 75 ωμ, μάλλον θα ήμουν άχρηστος και με άλλη δουλειά εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## nikknikk4

απόσπασμα απο το post #135





> Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή? Ένα splliter έχει την ίδια βασική αρχή λειτουργίας σε όλες τις συχνότητες.
> Αλλά αν θες ακριβώς ήταν για τους 144.








> Και για να καταλάβεις πως κατάλαβα ότι* ήταν λάθος το σπλίτερ*, ανοίγοντάς το είδα ότι *ο εσωτερικός αγωγός (εσωτερική σωλήνα) είχε την ίδια διάμετρο παντού!*
> 
> Κάτι που το έχω *συναντήσει άπειρες φορές!*
> 
> Όμως ο φίλος πίστευε ότι όλα ήταν καλά.





θα το ξανασυναντήσεις.



http://www.tm2a.fr/en/projets/coupleurs-qro-2m/

http://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/Stacking/splitter.htm

πρόγραμμα υπολογισμών του SV1BYO
http://www.sv1cim.gr/soft/sv1byo_soft/sv1byo_soft.htm




.

----------


## sigmacom

Σε splitter λ/4 με τροφοδοσία στο ένα άκρο και έξοδο στο άλλο άκρο, η εσωτερική σωλήνα έχει το ίδιο πάχος σε όλο της το μήκος. 
Σε splitter λ/2 με τροφοδοσία στη μέση και εξόδους σε κάθε άκρο, η εσωτερική σωλήνα επίσης έχει το ίδιο πάχος σε όλο της το μήκος. 
Αν θέλει κάποιος, αναλύουμε και το γιατί. 

Ο GiwrgosTH προφανώς αναφέρεται σε splitter λ/2 με τροφοδοσία από το ένα άκρο - εκεί η εσωτερική σωλήνα πρέπει να κάνει σκαλοπάτι, δεν μπορεί να είναι με σταθερό πάχος σε όλο της το μήκος.

Υ.Γ.
Το να ξεχωρίζεις το RG58 από το RG59 με το μάτι, μην σας προκαλεί έκπληξη - είναι αρκετά εύκολο. 
Εδώ έχει εκπαιδευτεί τόσο το μάτι μου, που τα καταφέρνω αρκετά καλά και με τεφλονάκια 2,5mm!

Υ.Γ.2
Balun δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα και σε μετατροπή σύνθετης αντίστασης, υπάρχουν και balun 1:1.
Σε συμμετρικές κεραίες (όπως είναι το ανοιχτό δίπολο που συζητάμε), βάζεις balun 1:1 για να απομονώσεις την κάθοδο να μην συμμετέχει στην κεραία. 
Χωρίς balun, η κάθοδος όντας ευρισκόμενη στις 90ο από τον άξονα της κεραίας, εμφανίζει ένα coupling factor ~2dB - καθόλου αμελητέο.

----------


## nikknikk4

βρήκα ενα ενδιαφέρον link
http://www.ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm

----------


## SeAfasia

> βρήκα ενα ενδιαφέρον link
> http://www.ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm



πάνε παρέα:

http://vk5ajl.com/projects/baluns.php

----------


## electron

> Σε splitter λ/4 με τροφοδοσία στο ένα άκρο και έξοδο στο άλλο άκρο, η εσωτερική σωλήνα έχει το ίδιο πάχος σε όλο της το μήκος. 
> Σε splitter λ/2 με τροφοδοσία στη μέση και εξόδους σε κάθε άκρο, η εσωτερική σωλήνα επίσης έχει το ίδιο πάχος σε όλο της το μήκος. 
> Αν θέλει κάποιος, αναλύουμε και το γιατί. 
> 
> Ο GiwrgosTH προφανώς αναφέρεται σε splitter λ/2 με τροφοδοσία από το ένα άκρο - εκεί η εσωτερική σωλήνα πρέπει να κάνει σκαλοπάτι, δεν μπορεί να είναι με σταθερό πάχος σε όλο της το μήκος.
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Το να ξεχωρίζεις το RG58 από το RG59 με το μάτι, μην σας προκαλεί έκπληξη - είναι αρκετά εύκολο. 
> Εδώ έχει εκπαιδευτεί τόσο το μάτι μου, που τα καταφέρνω αρκετά καλά και με τεφλονάκια 2,5mm!
> ...



Στέλιο ποιά η άποψή σου για balun στην ground plane;

----------

GeorgeVita (01-06-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

*edit:* 
Επίσης, στα οχήματα όπου υπάρχει αρκετή επιφάνεια "ground plane" οι κεραίες δεν έχουν balun. Φαντάζομαι πρέπει να ισοδυναμούν με  "marconi λ/4"  ή "ground plane λ/4 με πολλά radials".

----------


## sigmacom

> Στέλιο ποιά η άποψή σου για balun στην ground plane;



Τυπικά και εκεί θα έπρεπε να μπει, όμως εικάζω ότι με 8 radials η χρήση balun δεν είναι καταναγκαστική. Δεν το έχω μετρήσει ποτέ, δεν ξέρω. 
Η "ποδιά" που σχηματίζεται ηλεκτρικά από τα radials, εικάζω ότι θα ρίχνει αρκετά το coupling της καθόδου - πολλώ δε μάλλον όταν η κάθοδος περπατάει μέσα από τον ιστό (περιπτώσεις όπου το κουκουνάρι της GP κάθεται πάνω στην οπή του ιστού). 

Δεν κάνει κακό να μετατοπίσεις το ηλεκτρικό σημείο των 90ο του καλωδίου ώστε να μην συμπίπτει με το γεωμετρικό λ/4 από το σημείο τροφοδοσίας της κεραίας. 
Κι αυτοί που κάνουν σπείρες το καλώδιο, αυτό προσπαθούν να πετύχουν. 

Βέβαια όλα αυτά καλό θα ήταν να μετρηθούν για να έχουμε και στοιχεία περί της επιτυχίας ή μη.  :Smile:

----------


## electron

Συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου και η ερώτηση μου έγινε περισσότερο για να επιβεβαιώσω αυτή την πεποίθηση από κάποιον σαν εσένα που ασχολείται επαγγελματικά. Πράγματι η παρεξηγημένη από κάποιους gp, αποτελεί μια εύκολα προσαρμόσιμη κεραία και οι αναφορές από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει αλλά και από την δική μου εμπειρία, λένε ότι σε μια τέτοια κεραία το οποιοδήποτε balun τάσης ή ρεύματος δεν είναι απαραίτητο, ειδικά αν έχουμε να κάνουμε με gp που έχει πολλά radials. Ωστόσο μερικές σπείρες κοντά στην τροφοδότηση της κεραίας ποτέ δεν θα βλάψουν, το πολύ πολύ να είναι απλά υπερβολή.

----------

GeorgeVita (01-06-15)

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Off topic αλλά αφιερωμένο στον Γιάννη απ τη Χαλκίδα...
που έχω καταλάβει ότι έχει μια αγάπη στις ground planes:
GP άγνωστης προέλευσης αγορασμένη το 1984 2500 δρχ.από μαγαζί με κεραίες tv!!!
κουκουνάρι-βάση αλουμινίου, κεντρικό στοιχείο κούφιο αλουμίνιο 12mm,που στερεώνεται με πιρτσίνι
σε άξονα που βιδώνεται στην βάση,
8 radials λεπτά μασίφ αλουμίνιο 6mm που βιδώνονται στην βάση
το πακέτο περιλάμβανε 2 set radials (2 8άδες)
βίσμα VHF ή SO239 (πες το όπως θες)
teflon για τις μονώσεις
κατασκευή για να στερεώνεται με 3 βίδες στην κορυφή standard αλουνινένιου σωλήνα
ο τύπος του οποίου τότε πρωτοεμφανίστηκε αλλά πουλιέται ακόμη4.jpg
μια "ομορφιά" που αντέχει αβίαστα 300W και δουλεύει αξιοπρεπέστατα ακόμη
να κι οι φωτό1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg
και εδώ όλα μαζί5.jpg6.jpg

----------

GeorgeVita (01-06-15), 

p.gabr (01-06-15)

----------


## FOTIS 1525

και σε λειτουργεία με το aircom να τρέχει μέσα στον ιστό7.jpg

----------


## electron

Φώτη τώρα με έφτιαξες τα μάλα. :Smile:  Που να βρεις πλέον τέτοια gp!!

----------


## jimnaf

> και όμως ΝΑΙ μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ!!! Αν γνωρίζεις βέβαια τι διαφορά έχει στον υπολογισμό του ένα ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο για 50 & 75 ή όποια άλλη σύνθετη αντίσταση! Άσε που αν στην ζωή σου έχεις δει χιλιάδες φορές το RG58 για παράδειγμα... ξέρεις όταν θα δεις κάτι εμπρός σου ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΟ!!!







> Εάν μετά από 26 χρόνια και ένα μήνα αποκλειστικής επαγγελματικής ασχολίας με την RF δεν θα μπορούσα με το μάτι να καταλάβω αν η αντίσταση ενός καλώδιο ή ενός κονέκτορα είναι 50 ή 75 ωμ, μάλλον θα ήμουν άχρηστος και με άλλη δουλειά εδώ και χρόνια.




Επειδή είμαι δύσπιστος , γιατί και εγώ δεν είμαι μικρό παιδί, πέστε μου  ποιο είναι  το   rg58 και ποιο το rg59

rg58 rg59.jpg

----------


## nikos1

Και τα δυο είναι RG 58

----------


## SRF

> Επειδή είμαι δύσπιστος , γιατί και εγώ δεν είμαι μικρό παιδί, πέστε μου ποιο είναι το rg58 και ποιο το rg59
> 
> rg58 rg59.jpg



A/U 
C/U 

RG59 ? NONE!

----------


## sigmacom

> Επειδή είμαι δύσπιστος , γιατί και εγώ δεν είμαι μικρό παιδί, πέστε μου  ποιο είναι  το   rg58 και ποιο το rg59
> 
> rg58 rg59.jpg



Εμένα δε με παίζετε?  :Sad:  

Υ.Γ.
Και τα δυο για 50Ω τα κόβω. Αν τα έβλεπα από την πλευρά της τομής τους, θα σου έλεγα με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα. 

Υ.Γ. 2
Τα RG59 θέλουν τόσο λεπτή εσωτερική διατομή για να έχουν σύνθετη αντίσταση 75Ω, που -κατά κανόνα- φτιάχνονται με μονόκλωνο κεντρικό αγωγό. 
Στα RG58 για να φέρουν τα 50Ω απαιτείται χονδρότερη διατομή, που -επίσης κατά κανόνα- φτιάχνονται με πολύκλωνο κεντρικό αγωγό.

----------


## SRF

> Εμένα δε με παίζετε?  
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Και τα δυο για 50Ω τα κόβω. Αν τα έβλεπα από την πλευρά της τομής τους, θα σου έλεγα με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. 2
> Τα RG59 θέλουν τόσο λεπτή εσωτερική διατομή για να έχουν σύνθετη αντίσταση 75Ω, που -κατά κανόνα- φτιάχνονται με μονόκλωνο κεντρικό αγωγό. 
> Στα RG58 για να φέρουν τα 50Ω απαιτείται χονδρότερη διατομή, που -επίσης κατά κανόνα- φτιάχνονται με πολύκλωνο κεντρικό αγωγό.




Μου αρέσει που προσπαθείς και να δώσεις και εξηγήσεις... του πως φτιάχνεται το καθένα τους!!! 
Εγώ απέφυγα να αναφερθώ εκτενέστερα... ούτε στο ότι η τομή τους θα καθορίζει το τι ειναι... εν σ΄χεση με διαμέτρους αγωγών τους... αλλά είπα να το αποφύγω ως "δύσνόητο" !!! 
 :Wink:

----------


## sigmacom

> Μου αρέσει που προσπαθείς και να δώσεις και εξηγήσεις... του πως φτιάχνεται το καθένα τους!!! 
> Εγώ απέφυγα να αναφερθώ εκτενέστερα... ούτε στο ότι η τομή τους θα καθορίζει το τι ειναι... εν σ΄χεση με διαμέτρους αγωγών τους... αλλά είπα να το αποφύγω ως "δύσνόητο" !!!



Ε, αφού αναπτύχθηκε καχυποψία / δυσπιστία, έπρεπε να δείξω και το *γιατί* είναι εύκολο να τα ξεχωρίσεις... 
Σαν τον ταχυδακτυλουργό που αποκαλύπτει το τρικ του ένα πράγμα!

Καλά, άλλη φορά δε ξαναμιλάω...  :Tongue2:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ε, αφού αναπτύχθηκε καχυποψία / δυσπιστία, έπρεπε να δείξω και το *γιατί* είναι εύκολο να τα ξεχωρίσεις... 
> Σαν τον ταχυδακτυλουργό που αποκαλύπτει το τρικ του ένα πράγμα!
> 
> Καλά, άλλη φορά δε ξαναμιλάω...



οχι μίλα.... :Biggrin:

----------


## jimnaf

> Και τα δυο είναι RG 58







> A/U 
> C/U 
> 
> RG59 ? NONE!







> Εμένα δε με παίζετε?  
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Και τα δυο για 50Ω τα κόβω. Αν τα έβλεπα από την πλευρά της τομής τους, θα σου έλεγα με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. 2
> Τα RG59 θέλουν τόσο λεπτή εσωτερική διατομή για να έχουν σύνθετη αντίσταση 75Ω, που -κατά κανόνα- φτιάχνονται με μονόκλωνο κεντρικό αγωγό. 
> Στα RG58 για να φέρουν τα 50Ω απαιτείται χονδρότερη διατομή, που -επίσης κατά κανόνα- φτιάχνονται με πολύκλωνο κεντρικό αγωγό.




Χαχαχαχαχα :hahahha:   ρε  που.......δες  δε παιζόσαστε. 

Ήταν  εύκολο  όμως  γιατί δεν βρήκα άλλες  Φώτο. 

Λοιπόν  από μια κουλούρα δώρο  στον  *S*he*R*if*F*    στον    *sigma.com*    στον    *nikos@1*.

rg58 rg59   L1.jpgthumbup.png

http://e-catalog.rusbiz.com/product/...C_U_19610.html

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Επειδή είμαι δύσπιστος , γιατί και εγώ δεν είμαι μικρό παιδί, πέστε μου  ποιο είναι  το   rg58 και ποιο το rg59
> 
> rg58 rg59.jpg



Με κάλυψαν οι υπόλοιποι, αλλά γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση που κάποιος με εξειδίκευση σε κάποιον τομέα μπορεί να καταλάβει με το μάτι κάποια πράγματα?
Σου κάνει επίσης εντύπωση που κάποιος έμπειρος υδραυλικός σου λέει τις διαστάσεις μια σωλήνας χωρίς καν να την πιάσει στα χέρια του?
Γι΄ αυτό δεν κατάλαβα το ειρωνικό υφάκι πιο πίσω, αλλά δεν τρέχει τίποτα!

Φυσικά εύκολα κάποιος μπορεί να μετρήσει τις διατομές με ένα χαρακάκι όπως είναι στη φωτό και με τον γνωστό τύπο μπορεί ακόμη και απο φωτό να σου πει την αντίσταση του καλωδίου  :Wink: 

Για τα υπόλοιπα μόλις βρω χρόνο θα σας παραθέσω κάποια στοιχεία από βιβλιογραφία, εταιρείες κλπ και όχι από το wiki και το site του Χ ραδιοερασιτέχνη.
Κάποια θέλουν σκανάρισμα, γιατί δυστυχώς είναι πράγματα που δεν κυκλοφορούν στο νετ.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Μια κεραία με Χ σύνθετη αντίσταση και εφόσον συνδέετε σε κάποια συσκευή (είτε είναι πομπός, είτε δέκτης) ίδιας σύνθετης αντίστασης με καλώδιο που έχει την ίδια σύνθετη αντίσταση, τόσο με την κεραία, όσο και με τη συσκευή, *δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο για  να λειτουργήσει σωστά*.



Λάθος.

Και το λάθος ονομάζεται :  "*Common - Mode Transmission - Line Currents*"

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ωραία.
> Μια κεραία λήψης για τα UHF με ανοιχτό δίπολο γιατί δεν έχει balun, ή γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια σπείρα στην κάθοδο?



_Για πες_ μας κ εμας να _μαθουμε_.

----------


## jimnaf

> Με κάλυψαν οι υπόλοιποι, *αλλά γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση που κάποιος με εξειδίκευση σε κάποιον τομέα μπορεί να καταλάβει με το μάτι κάποια πράγματα*?
> *Σου κάνει επίσης εντύπωση που κάποιος έμπειρος υδραυλικός σου λέει τις διαστάσεις μια σωλήνας χωρίς καν να την πιάσει στα χέρια του?
> *
> Γι΄ αυτό δεν κατάλαβα* το ειρωνικό υφάκι πιο πίσω*, αλλά δεν τρέχει τίποτα!
> 
> Φυσικά εύκολα κάποιος μπορεί να μετρήσει τις διατομές με ένα χαρακάκι όπως είναι στη φωτό και με τον γνωστό τύπο μπορεί ακόμη και απο φωτό να σου πει την αντίσταση του καλωδίου 
> 
> Για τα υπόλοιπα μόλις βρω χρόνο θα σας παραθέσω κάποια στοιχεία από βιβλιογραφία, εταιρείες κλπ και όχι από το wiki και *το site του Χ ραδιοερασιτέχνη*.
> Κάποια θέλουν σκανάρισμα, γιατί δυστυχώς είναι πράγματα που δεν κυκλοφορούν στο νετ.




Γεώργιε , καμία  εντύπωση δεν μου κάνει , το θεωρώ εντελώς φυσιολογικό.

Το ειρωνικό υφάκι, το έχω όταν με  πιάνουν τα διαβόλια μου από της ειρωνικές και ανακριβείς απαντήσεις.

Με  πιάνουν τα διαβόλια  επίσης, όταν αναφέρονται  απαξιωτικά για τους  ραδιοερασιτέχνες,  οι οποίοι ασχολούνται  με ένα τεράστιο φάσμα συχνοτήτων και πιθανότατα  εξ αιτίας αυτών, έχεις δουλειά σήμερα.

Δεν αναφέρομαι σε όλους, αλλά η πλειοψηφία  έχει  μεγάλη  γνώση του αντικειμένου, ορισμένοι δε μεγαλύτερη και από *επαγγελματίες*.

*Υγ.  το ότι γνωρίζεις  την συνταγή δεν σε κάνει καλό μάγειρα.*

----------


## sigmacom

> Το ειρωνικό υφάκι, το έχω όταν με  πιάνουν τα διαβόλια μου από της ειρωνικές και ανακριβείς απαντήσεις.



π = 3,15  :Tongue2: 

Υ.Γ.
Είμαι 1000% σίγουρος ότι σε μια τεχνική συζήτηση / ανάλυση δια ζώσης (και ενδεχομένως συνοδεία οργάνων όπου χρειαστεί - όχι μουσικών βέβαια...), θα συμφωνήσετε σε πολλά πράγματα. 

Υ.Γ. 2
Το ξεσκίσαμε το τόπικ...

----------


## SRF

> Γεώργιε , καμία εντύπωση δεν μου κάνει , το θεωρώ εντελώς φυσιολογικό.
> 
> Το ειρωνικό υφάκι, το έχω όταν με πιάνουν τα διαβόλια μου από της ειρωνικές και ανακριβείς απαντήσεις.
> 
> Με πιάνουν τα διαβόλια επίσης, όταν αναφέρονται απαξιωτικά για τους *ραδιοερασιτέχνες, οι οποίοι ασχολούνται με ένα τεράστιο φάσμα συχνοτήτων και πιθανότατα εξ αιτίας αυτών, έχεις δουλειά σήμερα*.
> 
> Δεν αναφέρομαι σε όλους, αλλά η πλειοψηφία έχει μεγάλη γνώση του αντικειμένου, ορισμένοι δε μεγαλύτερη και από *επαγγελματίες*.
> 
> *Υγ. το ότι γνωρίζεις την συνταγή δεν σε κάνει καλό μάγειρα.*



Λοιπόν... σχετικά το ενχρωμο... Εντάξει... μάζεψέ το λιγάκι! Έχεις παρεξηγήσει μερικά πράγματα... ! 

Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες προσφέρουν σίγουρα... ΥΠΟ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΗΝ... στην "εξέλιξη" μέσω των παρατηρήσεων τους πιό πολύ... ! Αυτό που ίσως δεν κατάλαβες και σε "ενοχλεί" είναι ότι οι "ηλεκτρονικοί", "φυσικοί" κλπ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ που εξ αντικειμένου έχουν ΒΑΘΟΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΩΝ σε τομείς πολύ ευρύτερους των ΣΤΕΝΩΝ ραδιοερασιτεχνικών πεδίων εφαρμογής... οδηγούν τις εξελίξεις! Οι πιό "πορομένοι" δε εξ΄αυτών, ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ (όχι δεδομένα) είναι ΚΑΙ (πρόσεξε... ΚΑΙ, όχι ΜΟΝΟΝ) ραδιοερασιτέχνες!!! Αυτό γίνεται επί το πλείστον στο εξωτερικό όπου από παλαιότερα υπήρχε σωστή αντιμετώπιση στο πως θα γίνει κάποιος αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης, και ΔΕΝ ήυταν προτέρημα που ήθελε έλεγχο του νεοεισερχόμενου από το Α2 γραφείο του ΓΕΣ, και των "ιδρυτό-ιδιοκτητών" αξιωματικών κλπ συναφών καστών  !!! 

ΑΛΛΑ! Δεν "θάβουν" την επιστημονική, - επαγγελματική τους γνώση επειδή "ραδιοερασιτεχνικά" κάτι απλοποιείται για να είναι "ευρύτερα" χρήσιμο...  ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ και από ραδιοερασιτέχνες που ΔΕΝ έχουν το γνωστικό υπόβαθρο ενασχόλησης επαγγελματικού επιπέδου που απορρέει από την ούτως ή άλλως ΔΙΑΡΚΗ ΕΝΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗ με το αυτό αντικείμενο των ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΥΡΥΤΕΡΑ! 


Αν πιστεύεις ότι ένας πχ χασάπης, έμπορος κρεάτων, που έγινε για κάποιους λόγους ραδιοερασιτέχνης, στην αρχή της καρρίερας του έχει τις ίδιες ΕΣΤΩ γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών με έναν απόφοιτο ή έστω τελειόφοιτο, αριστούχο, των έστω, ΤΕΣ, ή ΤΕΛ... άσε από ΑΤΕΙ, Πολυτεχνείο, κλπ... τότε σαφώς είσαι γελασμένος!!!  

Από την άλλη ένας ηλεκτρονικός οποιασδήποτε εκπαιδευτικής βαθμίδος... ξέρεις με τι βαθμολογία περνούσε στις εξετάσεις των Ρ/Ε συνήθως? ΜΕ 99 ή 100% ! Αν αυτό δεν σου λέει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ τότε δεν φταίνε τα όποια "απαξιωτικά" ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΙΠΩΘΗΚΑΝ... για το ότι σε πιάνουν τα "διαόλια" σου!!! Φταίει το ότι θα είσαι μάλλον "δαιμονισμένος"  :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Κεραίες,  ουυυυυ six-six-six , διαβολικά πράγματα ,αυτό αποδίκνυεται ευθύς αμέσως. 


20150601_192406.jpg

κοιτάξτε το νούμερο του εκπαιδευτικου manual

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Λάθος.
> 
> Και το λάθος ονομάζεται :  "*Common - Mode Transmission - Line Currents*"



Γιώργο, αν κατάλαβα σωστά την ένστασή σου, υπάρχουν αρκετές παράμετροι σε ένα σύστημα πομπού (ή δέκτη)-καθόδου-κεραίας.
Θεωρώ βασικότερη όλων τη σύνθετη αντίσταση, γιατί αν δεν έχεις σωστή προσαρμογή δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.




> _Για πες_ μας κ εμας να _μαθουμε_.



Δεν ξέρω, ερώτηση έκανα. Υπάρχει απάντηση? 




> Με πιάνουν τα διαβόλια επίσης, όταν αναφέρονται απαξιωτικά για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, οι οποίοι ασχολούνται με ένα τεράστιο φάσμα συχνοτήτων και πιθανότατα εξ αιτίας αυτών, έχεις δουλειά σήμερα.



Δεν ήταν απαξιωτικό το σχόλιό μου που έχεις κοκκινίσει, αλλά θεωρώ πως μπορεί κάποιος να έχει "αντιγράψει" λάθος κάτι παρασυρόμενος από άλλους.
Καμία διαφωνία ότι χάρη και σε κάποιους ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχουν εξελιχθεί οι τηλεπικοινωνίες, γιατί μιλάμε για ανθρώπους που έχουν ψαχτεί πάρα πολύ πάνω στο αντικείμενο.
Άλλωστε και εγώ ραδιοερασιτέχνης είμαι, από το 1992 μάλιστα, άσχετα αν τα έχω παρατήσει για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## lepouras

> Κεραίες,  ουυυυυ six-six-six , διαβολικά πράγματα ,αυτό αποδίκνυεται ευθύς αμέσως. 
> 
> 
> 20150601_192406.jpg
> 
> κοιτάξτε το νούμερο του εκπαιδευτικου manual



μην τα πιστεύεις αυτά . όπως γράφει και μόνο του προπαγάνδα είναι.  :hahahha:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Γιώργο, αν κατάλαβα σωστά την ένστασή σου,  υπάρχουν αρκετές παράμετροι σε ένα σύστημα πομπού (ή  δέκτη)-καθόδου-κεραίας.
> Θεωρώ βασικότερη όλων τη σύνθετη αντίσταση, γιατί αν δεν έχεις σωστή προσαρμογή δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.



Σωστά. 

Απλώς θέλω να επισημάνω ότι θεωρητικά, όταν  τροφοδοτούμε ένα ανοικτό δίπολο ή οποιαδήποτε "συμμετρική" κεραία με  ομοαξονική γραμμή κατευθείαν, υπάρχει ένα θέμα ανεξάρτητα από την  προσαρμογή των συνθέτων αντιστάσεων. Μπορεί σε μικρά επιπεδα ισχύος σαν  αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς οι ερασιτέχνες να έχει σχεδόν αμελητέα  επίδραση. Σε επίπεδα KW δεν γνωρίζω. Μια πολύ καλή περιγραφή του  φαινομένου έχει το ARRL ANTENNA BOOK, στο κεφάλαιο που έχει τον τίτλο  που παραθέτω με έντονη γραφή στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου. 

Και μερικές παρατηρήσεις:

Τα  εγχειρίδια της ARRL μπορεί να απευθύνονται σε ερασιτέχνες, αλλά είναι  γραμμένα από επαγγελματίες, ενίοτε και καθηγητές στον τομέα. 

Οι  εξετάσεις των ραδιοερασιτεχνών με το προηγούμενο σύστημα ήταν απλοϊκές,  με εξαίρεση τις εξετάσεις για τον κώδικα, που τουλάχιστον διασφάλιζαν  ότι αυτός που θέλει να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης ασχολείται σοβαρά με το  αντικείμενο. Τώρα έχουν γίνει τυφλοσούρτης.

Δεν μπορούμε να  συγκρίνουμε "επαγγελματίες" και "ερασιτέχνες" σε ένα αντικείμενο. Οι  πρώτοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ασχοληθούν με συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και  συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα και να παρουσιάσουν συγκεκριμένα αποτελέσματα. Οι  δεύτεροι έχουν την πολυτέλεια να ασχοληθούν με όποιο αντικέιμενο  γουστάρουν και να εμβαθύνουν όσο θέλουν, όσο τουλάχιστον τους επιτρέπει  το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο που κατέχουν.

Δυστυχώς, έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός, στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον, τείνει να γίνεται όλο και πιο "ρηχός" με την πάροδο του χρόνου,

----------


## jimnaf

> *Λοιπόν... σχετικά το ενχρωμο... Εντάξει... μάζεψέ το λιγάκι*! Έχεις παρεξηγήσει μερικά πράγματα... ! 
> *
> 
> Εντάξει θα βάζω   πράσινο*
> 
> Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες προσφέρουν σίγουρα... ΥΠΟ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΗΝ... στην "εξέλιξη" μέσω των παρατηρήσεων τους πιό πολύ... ! Αυτό που ίσως δεν κατάλαβες και σε "ενοχλεί" είναι ότι οι "ηλεκτρονικοί", "φυσικοί" κλπ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ που εξ αντικειμένου έχουν ΒΑΘΟΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΩΝ σε τομείς πολύ ευρύτερους των ΣΤΕΝΩΝ ραδιοερασιτεχνικών πεδίων εφαρμογής... οδηγούν τις εξελίξεις! Οι πιό "πορομένοι" δε εξ΄αυτών, ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ (όχι δεδομένα) είναι ΚΑΙ (πρόσεξε... ΚΑΙ, όχι ΜΟΝΟΝ) ραδιοερασιτέχνες!!! Αυτό γίνεται επί το πλείστον στο εξωτερικό όπου από παλαιότερα υπήρχε σωστή αντιμετώπιση στο πως θα γίνει κάποιος αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης, και ΔΕΝ ήυταν προτέρημα που ήθελε έλεγχο του νεοεισερχόμενου από το Α2 γραφείο του ΓΕΣ, και των "ιδρυτό-ιδιοκτητών" αξιωματικών κλπ συναφών καστών  !!! 
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ! Δεν "θάβουν" την επιστημονική, - επαγγελματική τους γνώση επειδή *"ραδιοερασιτεχνικά"* *κάτι απλοποιείται για να είναι "ευρύτερα" χρήσιμο
> 
> ...





........................

----------


## SeAfasia

> Σωστά. 
> 
> Απλώς θέλω να επισημάνω ότι θεωρητικά, όταν  τροφοδοτούμε ένα ανοικτό δίπολο ή οποιαδήποτε "συμμετρική" κεραία με  ομοαξονική γραμμή κατευθείαν, υπάρχει ένα θέμα ανεξάρτητα από την  προσαρμογή των συνθέτων αντιστάσεων. Μπορεί σε μικρά επιπεδα ισχύος σαν  αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς οι ερασιτέχνες να έχει σχεδόν αμελητέα  επίδραση. Σε επίπεδα KW δεν γνωρίζω. Μια πολύ καλή περιγραφή του  φαινομένου έχει το ARRL ANTENNA BOOK, στο κεφάλαιο που έχει τον τίτλο  που παραθέτω με έντονη γραφή στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου. 
> 
> Και μερικές παρατηρήσεις:
> 
> *Τα  εγχειρίδια της ARRL μπορεί να απευθύνονται σε ερασιτέχνες, αλλά είναι  γραμμένα από επαγγελματίες, ενίοτε και καθηγητές στον τομέα.* 
> 
> Οι  εξετάσεις των ραδιοερασιτεχνών με το προηγούμενο σύστημα ήταν απλοϊκές,  με εξαίρεση τις εξετάσεις για τον κώδικα, που τουλάχιστον διασφάλιζαν  ότι αυτός που θέλει να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης ασχολείται σοβαρά με το  αντικείμενο. Τώρα έχουν γίνει τυφλοσούρτης.
> ...



*Πες τα.....*

----------


## kostassss

καλησπέρα ευχαριστώ για της απάντησης σας !
ο σκοπός μου είναι να δοκιμάσω αυτό το PLL γνωρίζοντας ότι ένα απλό δίπολο είναι 75 ohm και η έξοδος του PLL είναι 50 ohm
ήθελα μια απλή λύση να κάνω την δοκιμή χωρίς να κάνω ζημιά  ίσως στο   μηχάνημα... έκανα μια δοκιμή με ένα απλό δίπολο στο κάτω στίχιο έδωσα κλήση περίπου 45 μοίρες και καλώδιο RG58 ..
μια απάντηση από τις αρχικές που δόθηκε στο θέμα.. με ενδιαφέρον διάβασα όλες τις απαντησης μερικά τα κατάλαβα μερικά όχι.. STA51896.jpgSTA51903.jpgSTA51922.jpgSTA51923.jpg

----------


## electron

Κώστα ελπίζω για την δοκιμή σου να είχες τουλάχιστον μια γέφυρα, ώστε από τις ενδείξεις της να πάρεις μια γενική εικόνα για το αν οι 45 μοίρες που έδωσες ήταν σωστές.

----------


## kostassss

> Κώστα ελπίζω για την δοκιμή σου να είχες τουλάχιστον μια γέφυρα, ώστε από τις ενδείξεις της να πάρεις μια γενική εικόνα για το αν οι 45 μοίρες που έδωσες ήταν σωστές.



δειχνει και το μηχάνημα τα στάσιμα στην οθόνη 0,1 δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο και αν τα μέτρα σωστά.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Κώστα ελπίζω για την δοκιμή σου να είχες τουλάχιστον μια* γέφυρα*, ώστε από τις ενδείξεις της να πάρεις μια γενική εικόνα για το αν οι 45 μοίρες που έδωσες ήταν σωστές.



και ενα *balun* στην κεραία γιατί αλλιώς

δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει εαν οι ενδείξεις της γέφυρας ειναι σωστές.

----------


## kostassss

> και ενα *balun* στην κεραία γιατί αλλιώς
> 
> δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει εαν οι ενδείξεις της γέφυρας ειναι σωστές.



μπορεί τώρα να φανώ  ο πιο άσχετος εδώ μέσα αλλά το balun τι ειναι?

----------


## nikknikk4

> μπορεί τώρα να φανώ  ο πιο άσχετος εδώ μέσα αλλά το balun τι ειναι?



το να είσαι άσχετος δεν είναι κακό... σε αντίθεση με το φαινόμενο του *πονηρού ξερόλα.*
Κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε μαθημένος.

σιγά σιγά θα μάθεις αλλα με κόστος χρόνου.

διαβασε τα προηγούμενα 195 post

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> *Πες τα.....*



Να τα πει να τα ακούνε οι νέοι στο άθλημα, γιατί όλοι μεγαλώσαμε με το Handbook σαν ευαγγέλιο και όλοι πήραμε γνώσεις από αυτό, αλλά και από παρόμοια βιβλία, όπως το κλασικό VHF-UHF Manual.
Εννοείτε πως κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί την αξία τους και άλλο νόημα είχαν αυτά που έγραψα πιο πίσω.




> δειχνει και το μηχάνημα τα στάσιμα στην οθόνη 0,1 δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο και αν τα μέτρα σωστά.



Κοίτα, αν απλά πειραματίζεσαι τότε δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.
Αν θες να κάνεις καλύτερη δουλειά φτιάξε μια απλή Ground Plane με σχέδια που θα βρεις εδώ:https://www.google.gr/search?q=groun...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ
Με ένα απλό PL θηλυκό και 5 τηλεσκοπικές κεραίες μπορείς πειραματιστείς άφοβα σε όλη την μπάντα!
Αν τη θες για μια συχνότητα βάζεις 5 χοντρά σύρματα, κομμάτια αλουμίνιο, χαλκοσωλήνες κλπ.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> καλησπέρα ευχαριστώ για της απάντησης σας !
> ο σκοπός μου είναι να δοκιμάσω αυτό το PLL γνωρίζοντας ότι ένα απλό δίπολο είναι 75 ohm και η έξοδος του PLL είναι 50 ohm
> ήθελα μια απλή λύση να κάνω την δοκιμή χωρίς να κάνω ζημιά  ίσως στο   μηχάνημα... έκανα μια δοκιμή με ένα απλό δίπολο στο κάτω στίχιο έδωσα κλήση περίπου 45 μοίρες και καλώδιο RG58 ..
> μια απάντηση από τις αρχικές που δόθηκε στο θέμα.. με ενδιαφέρον διάβασα όλες τις απαντησης μερικά τα κατάλαβα μερικά όχι.. STA51896.jpgSTA51903.jpgSTA51922.jpgSTA51923.jpg



Καλημέρα και γιατι δεν παίρνεις ένα τέτοιο δίπολο να είσαι ποιο σίγουρος για τις δοκιμές σου;
http://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...171189&idp=101

----------


## kostassss

> Καλημέρα και γιατι δεν παίρνεις ένα τέτοιο δίπολο να είσαι ποιο σίγουρος για τις δοκιμές σου;
> http://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...171189&idp=101




καλημέρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα να δώσω 50 ευρώ να πάρω ένα δίπολο να το βάλω και τέλος........ όμως αυτό δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον δεν έχω σκοπό να φιαξω ένα πομπό να πιανη φοβερά  και να κάθομε να πεζω  μουσική.. θα προτιμούσα να δωσω 50 ευρω σε ηλικα να κατσω να πεδευομε και ας μην το κατάφερνα!! θα έχω ασχοληθεί ευχάριστα κάποιες ώρες όμως..δεν ξέρω άμα με πιανης ......

----------


## SeAfasia

> καλημέρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα να δώσω 50 ευρώ να πάρω ένα δίπολο να το βάλω και τέλος........ όμως αυτό δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον δεν έχω σκοπό να φιαξω ένα πομπό να πιανη φοβερά  και να κάθομε να πεζω  μουσική.. θα προτιμούσα να δωσω 50 ευρω σε ηλικα να κατσω να πεδευομε και ας μην το κατάφερνα!! θα έχω ασχοληθεί ευχάριστα κάποιες ώρες όμως..δεν ξέρω άμα με πιανης ......



κοίτα προς το τέλος του άρθρου να πάρεις άποψη πέρι "απλού" balun:
http://www.rfcandy.biz/communication/fm_pll_vco.html
καθώς και εδώ:
http://www.sm0vpo.com

*Αυτααααααά...*

----------


## Ακρίτας

> καλημέρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα να δώσω 50 ευρώ να  πάρω ένα δίπολο να το βάλω και τέλος........ όμως αυτό δεν έχει  ενδιαφέρον δεν έχω σκοπό να φιαξω ένα πομπό να πιανη φοβερά  και να  κάθομε να πεζω  μουσική.. θα προτιμούσα να δωσω 50 ευρω σε ηλικα να  κατσω να πεδευομε και ας μην το κατάφερνα!! θα έχω ασχοληθεί ευχάριστα  κάποιες ώρες όμως..δεν ξέρω άμα με πιανης ......



Μέσα είσαι.

Για να *μην* τα καταφέρεις με ένα δίπολο θα πρέπει να κάνεις *σοβαρό λάθος*. 

Πάρε  λοιπόν αλουμινοσωλήνα ή αν δεν βρεις χαλκοσωλήνα και κόψε τον με βάση  τον τύπο 143/f, όπου f η συχνότητα που θέλεις να εκπέμψεις *(υπόψιν η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία*).  Άφησε και 2 εκατοστά περισσότερο από αυτό που θα σου βγάλει ο τύπος και  στη συνέχεια κόψε τον σωλήνα ακριβώς στη μέση.  Τα δυο ίσα μέρη τα  στηρίζεις σε ένα μικρό κομμάτι από βακελίτη ή αν δεν έχεις από χοντρό  πλεξιγκλας (αυτό όμως μπορεί να σπάσει). Συνδέεις κατευθείαν καλώδιο  RG58 και λίγο κάτω από τη σύνδεση κάνεις με το καλώδιο 4 στροφές  διαμέτρου 15 εκατοστών με τη μιά σπείρα τακτοποιημένη δίπλα στην άλλη,  όχι χύμα. Το δίπολο το στηρίζεις οριζόντια. Το καλώδιο πρέπει να φεύγει  κάθετα και συμμετρικά σε σχέση με το δίπολο για μερικά μήκη κύματος.

Για  χαμηλή ισχύ (10 - 20 W) δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο. Με τη γέφυρα  στασίμων και κόβοντας το δίπολο μισό - μισό εκατοστό, σύμμετρικά και από  τα δυο σκέλη φέρνεις τα στάσιμα στο χαμηλότερο δυνατό επίπεδο. Θα είναι περίπου 1/1.5 και για την αναφερόμενη ισχύ δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Προσοχή  μην κόψεις το δίπολο παραπάνω.

Όλα αυτά κρύβουν και κάποιο βαθμό  επικινδυνότητας. Αν δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις ζήτα βοήθεια από κάποιον που  ξέρει. Για τη νομοθεσία τα είπαμε παραπάνω.

----------

GeorgeVita (04-06-15)

----------


## liat

> κοίτα προς το τέλος του άρθρου να πάρεις άποψη πέρι "απλού" balun:
> http://www.rfcandy.biz/communication/fm_pll_vco.html



Κώστα με συγχωρείς, αλλά κι εγώ που είμαι αδαής, αισθάνομαι ότι ο τύπος ούτε για ερασιτέχνης δε φαίνεται.
Η κατασκευή του διπόλου αλλά και ο (κατά την άποψή μου ) αυθέρετος υπολογισμός του balun, δεν προσιδιάζουν επαγγελματία.

dipole.jpg

"*The coax is twisted 10 turns around the horizontal tube to form a balun*"

Νομίζω ότι, στο παρόν νήμα έγιναν καλύτερες αναλύσεις, έστω με τις όποιες διαφωνίες.
Δηλαδή οι 10 στροφές είναι καλά για balun;
Μήπως υπάρχει τύπος υπολογισμού για σωστή κατασκευή του ή μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερα χωρίς balun από ένα εντελώς λανθασμένο;

----------


## liat

> Πάρε  λοιπόν αλουμινοσωλήνα ή αν δεν βρεις χαλκοσωλήνα και κόψε τον με βάση  τον τύπο *143/f*



Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις συνυπολογίσει συντελεστή βράχυνσης 95%;
Ρωτάω, επειδή κι εγώ την κεραία μου την είχα υπολογίσει με ΣΒ 96%.
Όμως, μετά από την ανάγνωση αρκετών post του παρόντος θέματος αλλά και αλλαγής του καλωδίου, αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν εντελώς αυθαίρετος ο υπολογισμός μου.
Μέτρησα εκ νέου με βάση τον *πίνακα*, τη διάμετρο των στοιχείων και τη συχνότητα εκπομπής και διαπίστωσα ότι δεν "έβγαινα στον αέρα" σωστά.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Κώστα με συγχωρείς, αλλά κι εγώ που είμαι αδαής, αισθάνομαι ότι ο τύπος ούτε για ερασιτέχνης δε φαίνεται.
> Η κατασκευή του διπόλου αλλά και ο (κατά την άποψή μου ) αυθέρετος υπολογισμός του balun, δεν προσιδιάζουν επαγγελματία.
> 
> "*The coax is twisted 10 turns around the horizontal tube to form a balun*"
> 
> Νομίζω ότι, στο παρόν νήμα έγιναν καλύτερες αναλύσεις, έστω με τις όποιες διαφωνίες.
> Δηλαδή οι 10 στροφές είναι καλά για balun;
> Μήπως υπάρχει τύπος υπολογισμού για σωστή κατασκευή του ή μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερα χωρίς balun από ένα εντελώς λανθασμένο;



Σωστός ο προβληματισμός σου.

Το balun που σχηματίζεται με σπείρες από το ίδιο το καλώδιο της καθόδου έχει ως σκοπό να δημιουργήσει μια αντίδραση *+j1000 Ω* στο ρεύμα που κυκλοφορεί στο *εξωτερικό μέρος του πλέγματος του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου*, για τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας. Τα ρεύματα που τροφοδοτούνται στο δίπολο δεν επηρεάζονται. Το μόνο που μπορεί να συμβεί είναι να σου ανεβεί λίγο το κόστος αγοράς του καλωδίου. Οι άλλες διατάξεις *bal - un* κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι δύσκολο να υλοποιηθούν χωρίς γνώσεις και μέσα.



Γιάννη, γράφαμε μαζί. Ναι, είναι υπολογισμένος για τον συντελεστή βράχυνσης (μια μέση τιμή  γιατί αυτός διαφέρει ανάλογα με το υλικό και τις διαστάσεις του).

----------


## liat

> Σωστός ο προβληματισμός σου.
> 
> Το balun που σχηματίζεται με σπείρες από το ίδιο το καλώδιο της καθόδου έχει ως σκοπό να δημιουργήσει μια αντίδραση *+j1000 Ω* στο ρεύμα που κυκλοφορεί στο *εξωτερικό μέρος του πλέγματος του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου*, για τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας. Τα ρεύματα που τροφοδοτούνται στο δίπολο δεν επηρεάζονται. Το μόνο που μπορεί να συμβεί είναι να σου ανεβεί λίγο το κόστος αγοράς του καλωδίου. Οι άλλες διατάξεις *bal - un* κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι δύσκολο να υλοποιηθούν χωρίς γνώσεις και μέσα.



Επομένως, ακόμα κι ένα balun με τυχαία διάμετρο και σπείρες (πάντα από το ίδιο καλώδιο) είναι καλύτερο από ένα σκέτο καλώδιο;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ενα balun προσεγγιστικά (όχι τυχαία) υπολογισμένο με σπείρες από το ίδιο καλώδιο είναι καλύτερο από το τίποτα, εφόσον τοποθετηθεί όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω. Άν τοποθετήσεις το δίπολο κατακόρυφα και στη συνέχεια κατεβάσεις το καλώδιο καθόδου παράλληλα και κοντά με το κατώτερο σκέλος του διπόλου δεν έκανες τίποτα. Δημιούργησες το ίδιο πρόβλημα με άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις συνυπολογίσει συντελεστή βράχυνσης 95%;
> Ρωτάω, επειδή κι εγώ την κεραία μου την είχα υπολογίσει με ΣΒ 96%.
> Όμως, μετά από την ανάγνωση αρκετών post του παρόντος θέματος αλλά και αλλαγής του καλωδίου, αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν εντελώς αυθαίρετος ο υπολογισμός μου.
> Μέτρησα εκ νέου με βάση τον *πίνακα*, τη διάμετρο των στοιχείων και τη συχνότητα εκπομπής και διαπίστωσα ότι δεν "έβγαινα στον αέρα" σωστά.



Γιάννη,να καταλάβει ο kostasss τι είναι balun έβαλα το link του rfcandy,o http://www.sm0vpo.com είναι πιο "τυπικός"....

----------


## performer

> Off topic αλλά αφιερωμένο στον Γιάννη απ τη Χαλκίδα...
> που έχω καταλάβει ότι έχει μια αγάπη στις ground planes:
> GP άγνωστης προέλευσης αγορασμένη το 1984 2500 δρχ.από μαγαζί με κεραίες tv!!!
> κουκουνάρι-βάση αλουμινίου, κεντρικό στοιχείο κούφιο αλουμίνιο 12mm,που στερεώνεται με πιρτσίνι
> σε άξονα που βιδώνεται στην βάση,
> 8 radials λεπτά μασίφ αλουμίνιο 6mm που βιδώνονται στην βάση
> το πακέτο περιλάμβανε 2 set radials (2 8άδες)
> βίσμα VHF ή SO239 (πες το όπως θες)
> teflon για τις μονώσεις
> ...



  Μια ακόμη ίδια αγορασμένη την δεκαετία του 1970.Σήμερα είναι πλέον διακοσμητικό στοιχείο και θυμίζει όμορφες εποχές


DSCN0801.jpgDSCN0803.jpgDSCN0804.jpg

----------

FOTIS 1525 (04-06-15), 

GeorgeVita (04-06-15)

----------


## lepouras

> Κώστα με συγχωρείς, αλλά κι εγώ που είμαι αδαής, αισθάνομαι ότι ο τύπος ούτε για ερασιτέχνης δε φαίνεται.
> Η κατασκευή του διπόλου αλλά και ο (κατά την άποψή μου ) αυθέρετος υπολογισμός του balun, δεν προσιδιάζουν επαγγελματία.
> 
> dipole.jpg
> 
> "*The coax is twisted 10 turns around the horizontal tube to form a balun*"
> 
> Νομίζω ότι, στο παρόν νήμα έγιναν καλύτερες αναλύσεις, έστω με τις όποιες διαφωνίες.
> Δηλαδή οι 10 στροφές είναι καλά για balun;
> Μήπως υπάρχει τύπος υπολογισμού για σωστή κατασκευή του ή μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερα χωρίς balun από ένα εντελώς λανθασμένο;



  εντωμεταξύ από την μια λέει για 10 στροφές αλλά στην φωτογραφία δεν μου φαίνονται πάνω από 6

----------


## liat

> Μια ακόμη ίδια αγορασμένη την δεκαετία του 1970.Σήμερα είναι πλέον διακοσμητικό στοιχείο και θυμίζει όμορφες εποχές
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57712Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57713Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57714



Χμμμμ!!!! Ωραίο σαλέ!!!!!!  :Thumbup:

----------


## nikknikk4

> Κώστα με συγχωρείς, αλλά κι εγώ που είμαι αδαής, αισθάνομαι ότι ο τύπος ούτε για ερασιτέχνης δε φαίνεται.
> Η κατασκευή του διπόλου αλλά και ο (κατά την άποψή μου ) αυθέρετος υπολογισμός του balun, δεν προσιδιάζουν επαγγελματία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57710
> 
> "*The coax is twisted 10 turns around the horizontal tube to form a balun*"
> 
> Νομίζω ότι, στο παρόν νήμα έγιναν καλύτερες αναλύσεις, έστω με τις όποιες διαφωνίες.
> *Δηλαδή οι 10 στροφές είναι καλά για balun;*
> *Μήπως υπάρχει τύπος υπολογισμού* για σωστή κατασκευή του ή μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερα χωρίς balun από ένα εντελώς λανθασμένο;



εξαρτάται απο τήν συχνότητα


Ναι υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά

πρόγραμμα υπολογισμών του *SV1BYO*


http://www.sv1cim.gr/soft/sv1byo_soft/sv1byo_soft.htm

----------


## nikknikk4

> εντωμεταξύ από την μια λέει για 10 στροφές αλλά στην φωτογραφία δεν μου φαίνονται πάνω από 6



οτι *διαβάζεις-βρίσκεις*  στο  internet δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι και σωστό.

----------

Nightkeeper (05-06-15)

----------


## liat

> εξαρτάται απο τήν συχνότητα
> 
> 
> Ναι υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά
> 
> πρόγραμμα υπολογισμών του *SV1BYO*
> 
> 
> http://www.sv1cim.gr/soft/sv1byo_soft/sv1byo_soft.htm



Ποιο είναι; Το HamDesign 306;

----------


## nikknikk4

επισης

καποιοι ευαγγελίζονται κάποια βιβλιογραφία

αλλά διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα  post  που εχουν κανει 


θα καταλάβεις οτι δεν εχουν διαβάσει

ουτε τη σελίδα με τα περιεχόμενα

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ποιο είναι; Το HamDesign 306;



το ποιό ? 


γινε λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος

μήπως αυτό?
http://www.sv1lh.net/ham/SV1BYO/Setu...nSv1byo306.zip

----------


## SeAfasia

> το ποιό ? 
> 
> 
> γινε λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος



*εεεεπππππ....αδιάβαστος αδιάβαστος ή κάνω λάθος;;*

----------


## nikknikk4

> *εεεεπππππ....αδιάβαστος αδιάβαστος ή κάνω λάθος;;*



*Πήγαινε μέχρι τη γωνία να δεις αν έρχομαι** !*

----------


## SeAfasia

> *Πήγαινε μέχρι τη γωνία να δεις αν έρχομαι** !*



με τους κωδικόχαρακτήρες στα ελληνικά έχει θέμα;
Μου εμφανίζει ιερογλυφικά και στην αγγλική και στην ελληνική οταν κάνω εγκατάσταση,μπορείς να βοηθήσεις και άσε τις γωνίες *δεν ανταγωνιζόμαστε κάτι;* :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

> το ποιό ? 
> 
> 
> γινε λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος
> 
> μήπως αυτό?
> www.sv1lh.net/ham/SV1BYO/SetupHamDesignSv1byo306.zip



Ναι αυτό λέω.
Το εγκατέστησα και έτρεξα το "εύρεση του ΣΒ κεραίας κατά ARRL" αλλά και κατά "ΟΕ8ΑΚ" και κανένας υπολογισμός δεν ταίριαζε με αυτόν του πίνακα του ARRL.

Καταγραφή.JPG

ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗΣ ΒΡΑΧ&#933.jpg

Ποιο είναι το σωστό οεο;
Για το balun, μιας και δεν έχω άλλη πηγή πληροφόρησης, δε μπορώ να προβληματιστώ.

----------


## SeAfasia

με τα ελληνικά έκανες κάτι liat;

----------


## liat

> με τα ελληνικά έκανες κάτι liat;



Ποια Ελληνικά Κώστα; Κάπου χάθηκα μάλλον;

----------


## SeAfasia

Το πρόγραμμα δεν βλέπει ελληνικούς χαρακτηρες....

----------


## nikknikk4

εχω μια εκδοση  176 του 2007  τα δείχνει καλά σε xp 
λυπάμαι  δεν μπορω να σας βοηθήσω σ αυτό

προσπαθήστε  να  στείλετε mail στον συγγραφέα

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το πρόγραμμα δεν βλέπει ελληνικούς χαρακτηρες....




Control Pannel -> Region and language -> Administrative
Βάλε το "Greece" στο "Language for non-Unicode programs".

.

----------

FOTIS 1525 (05-06-15)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> επισης
> 
> καποιοι ευαγγελίζονται κάποια βιβλιογραφία
> 
> αλλά διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα  post  που εχουν κανει 
> 
> 
> θα καταλάβεις οτι δεν εχουν διαβάσει
> 
> ουτε τη σελίδα με τα περιεχόμενα



Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό και μάλλον βάζεις και μένα μέσα σε αυτούς, αλλά δεν μπορώ (και ούτε έχω λόγο να το κάνω φυσικά!) να πείσω κάποιον για το αντίθετο.

----------


## kostassss

STA51937.jpgSTA51938.jpg
για πείτε μου θα δουλεψει.... και στο τελείωμα η απαραίτητη μόνωση με σαμπρέλα !!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> για πείτε μου θα δουλεψει...



Αυτό μοιάζει με δίπολο 75Ω με balun.

----------


## kostassss

> Αυτό μοιάζει με δίπολο 75Ω με balun.



και τι θα το κάνει διπολο 50 ohm με balun?

----------


## liat

> Αυτό μοιάζει με δίπολο 75Ω με balun.



Δηλαδή υπάρχει δίπολο 50Ω;
Μα αυτό ακριβώς δεν είναι το πρόβλημα και εξ αυτού κρίνεται αναγκαία η τοποθέτηση balun;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> και τι θα το κάνει διπολο 50 ohm με balun?



Για το δίπολο χωρίς balun και με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η συμμετρία στο λοβό ακτινοβολίας (επειδή θα κάνεις λίγες δοκιμές), θα πρότεινα το "στράβωμα" του κάτω στοιχείου προς τα έξω σε γωνία 45° από το σημείο που είναι τώρα. Δεν γνωρίζω αν το balun μπορεί να παραμείνει στην ίδια θέση (δηλαδή στις 90° από το κάθετο στοιχείο).





> Δηλαδή υπάρχει δίπολο 50Ω;
> Μα αυτό ακριβώς δεν είναι το πρόβλημα και εξ αυτού κρίνεται αναγκαία η τοποθέτηση balun;



ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι balun χωρίς συνδεσμολογία μετασχηματιστή, δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει την αντίσταση. Ετσι όπως το δείχνει είναι απλά ένα RF choke. Παρουσιάζει υψηλότερη αντίσταση στη συχνότητα λειτουργίας και "κόβει" τα ρεύματα στην κάθοδο, αφήνοντας την εκπομπή μόνο στα δύο μεταλλικά στοιχεία της κεραίας και όχι σε όλη την κάθοδο (αν κατάλαβα καλά από τα προηγούμενα σχόλια).

----------


## liat

> Δεν γνωρίζω αν το balun μπορεί να παραμείνει στην ίδια θέση (δηλαδή στις 90° από το κάθετο στοιχείο).
> 
> ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι balun χωρίς συνδεσμολογία μετασχηματιστή, δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει την αντίσταση. Ετσι όπως το δείχνει είναι απλά ένα common mode choke. Παρουσιάζει υψηλότερη αντίσταση στη συχνότητα λειτουργίας και "κόβει" τα ρεύματα στην κάθοδο, αφήνοντας την εκπομπή μόνο στα δύο μεταλλικά στοιχεία της κεραίας και όχι σε όλη την κάθοδο (αν κατάλαβα καλά από τα προηγούμενα σχόλια).



Σε τι διαφέρει δηλαδή από το balun *αυτό*;
Ρωτάω γιατί κι εγώ για κάτι τέτοιο προσανατολιζόμουν.
Και μιας και γίνεται πάλι αναφορά στα balun, τι είναι αυτό που καθορίζει αν χρειάζεται 1:1, 1:1,2, 1:4 κοκ;
Συγκεκριμένα για δίπολο, τι είναι αναγκαίο;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Σε τι διαφέρει δηλαδή από το balun *αυτό*;



Το συγκεκριμένο λέει ότι προσαρμόζει τα 52 ωμ της καθόδου στα 75 του διπόλου... 
Είχα μάθει παλιότερα, ίσως και να κάνω λάθος και να μην είναι έτσι, πως η σύνθετη αντίσταση σε μια γραμμή μεταφοράς δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει από άκρο σε άκρο από μόνη της.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει, αλλά σε RG λίγο δύσκολο, σε rigid line πανεύκολα.
Άρα τροφοδοτούμε μια κεραία 75 ωμ με γραμμή μεταφοράς 52 ωμ και είναι όλα καλά γιατί έχουμε βάλει το balun?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Το συγκεκριμένο λέει ότι προσαρμόζει τα 52 ωμ της καθόδου στα 75 του διπόλου... 
> Είχα μάθει παλιότερα, ίσως και να κάνω λάθος και να μην είναι έτσι, πως η σύνθετη αντίσταση σε μια γραμμή μεταφοράς δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει από άκρο σε άκρο από μόνη της.
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει, αλλά σε RG λίγο δύσκολο, σε rigid line πανεύκολα.
> Άρα τροφοδοτούμε μια κεραία 75 ωμ με γραμμή μεταφοράς 52 ωμ και είναι όλα καλά γιατί έχουμε βάλει το balun?



Έτσι λέει και έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι λάθος. Το *συγκεκριμένο* balun κόβει τα ρεύματα που κυκλοφορούν στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια του περιβλήματος του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου και δεν σχετίζεται με μετασχηματισμό συνθέτων αντιστάσεων.

Η διαφορά στις σύνθετες αντιστάσεις θα δώσει ένα λόγο στασίμων 1:1.5 δηλαδή μια επιστροφή ισχύος 4%. Σε χαμηλά επίπεδα ισχύος δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Αν το στάδιο εξόδου του πομπού ήταν συντονιζόμενο και όχι broadband θα αλλάζαμε το RG58 με RG59 και όλα θα ήταν κανονικά. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει τώρα είναι να καμφθούν τα δυο σκέλη του διπόλου συμμετρικά. Στην περίπτωση όμως αυτή θα πρέπει να αλλάξει και το μήκος τους (να κοντύνουν).

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Αν το στάδιο εξόδου του πομπού ήταν συντονιζόμενο και όχι broadband θα αλλάζαμε το RG58 με RG59 και όλα θα ήταν κανονικά. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει τώρα είναι να καμφθούν τα δυο σκέλη του διπόλου συμμετρικά. Στην περίπτωση όμως αυτή θα πρέπει να αλλάξει και το μήκος τους (να κοντύνουν).



... δηλαδή όπως γράφηκε από το #5 (jimnaf): " ...αλλάζοντας την κλίση του κάτω στοιχείου αλλάζει και η αντίσταση. Χοντρικά αν δώσεις κλίση 45 μοιρών θα έχεις περίπου 50Ω."
στο #10 (GiwrgosTH): Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να δουλέψει δίπολο 75 ωμ με το αντίστοιχο καλώδιο φυσικά, φτάνει να "φέρει" και την έξοδο του πομπού του στα 75 ωμ,"
και παρακάτω από άλλους.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Βοηθητικά θα μπορούσαμε να μετονομάσουμε το "δίπολο με κεκλιμένο στοιχείο" σε "monoradial ground plane" και μετά τις παραχωρήσεις μας, να δοκιμαστεί η τελική "*50 Ohm monoradial ground plane with 1:1 balun*" (έβαλα αγγλική τεχνική ορολογία για να προσελκύσουμε διεθνείς αναγνώστες/δοκιμαστές).

----------


## kostassss

δηλαδή αν δώσω κλιση 45 μοιρων στο κατω στοιχειο θα εχω περιπου 50Ω μετα balun δεν χρειαζεται ? η να δώσω κλιση να αφήσω και το balun?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Σωστά, σωστά... Από ένα σημείο και μετά η συζήτησή μας άρχισε να θυμίζει διάλογο μη ακουόντων...

Βέβαια, και για να δώσουμε λίγη τροφή για σκέψη, κάμπτοντας τα σκέλη του διπόλου προκειμένου να ελαττώσουμε τη *Ζ* στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας θα χρειαστεί να βραχύνουμε και τα σκέλη, οπότε θα αλλάξει και το ηλεκτρικό μήκος του διπόλου και η *Ζ* από καθαρά ωμική ίσως να  αποκτήσει πλέον και φανταστικό μέρος *+j000* που θα χρειαστεί εκ νέου προσαρμογή... και εν πάσει περιπτώσει δοκιμές θέλει να κάνει ο άνθρωπος, δεν θα το εγκαταστήσει στον διαστημικό σταθμό.

(έγραφα μαζί με τον Κώστα, αναφέρομαι στο παραπάνω σχόλιο του Γιώργου)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> δηλαδή αν δώσω κλιση 45 μοιρων στο κατω στοιχειο θα εχω περιπου 50Ω μετα balun δεν χρειαζεται ? η να δώσω κλιση να αφήσω και το balun?



Βάλτο όπως το έχεις φτιάξει στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## liat

> Η διαφορά στις σύνθετες αντιστάσεις θα δώσει ένα λόγο στασίμων 1:1.5 δηλαδή *μια επιστροφή ισχύος 4%. Σε χαμηλά επίπεδα ισχύος δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.*



Το αντίθετο νομίζω ότι ισχύει.
Ένας πομπός μεγάλης ισχύος δε θα έχει τρομερό πρόβλημα να χάσει και μερικά watt, αφού τα εκπεμπόμενα πάλι θα είναι αρκετά.
Από την άλλη φαντάσου ένα πομπό της τάξης των 15 watt να χάνει έστω και 1 watt, που δεν είναι αμελητέα απώλεια για την ισχύ του.
Ακόμα κι αυτό το χαμένο watt μπορούσε να του δώσει λίγο μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια.
Σκέφτομαι λάθος;

----------


## 744

Μήπως τα "χαμένα" watt επιστρέφουν στην πηγή και καίνε κανένα στάδιο εξόδου?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Το αντίθετο νομίζω ότι ισχύει.
> Ένας πομπός μεγάλης ισχύος δε θα έχει τρομερό πρόβλημα να χάσει και μερικά watt, αφού τα εκπεμπόμενα πάλι θα είναι αρκετά.
> Από την άλλη φαντάσου ένα πομπό της τάξης των 15 watt να χάνει έστω και 1 watt, που δεν είναι αμελητέα απώλεια για την ισχύ του.
> Ακόμα κι αυτό το χαμένο watt μπορούσε να του δώσει λίγο μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια.
> Σκέφτομαι λάθος;



Γιάννη, διάβασε αυτά που έγραψαν τα παιδιά που ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά με το αντικείμενο. Αν στα 100 W χάσεις τα 4 η επίδραση στην εμβέλεια του πομπού είναι αμελητέα και τα 4 W τα "καταπίνει" το καλώδιο της καθόδου σε θερμότητα. Στα 10 KW όμως με μια απώλεια του 4% έχεις 400 W που σέρνονται στη γραμμή μεταφοράς και κάπου θέλουν να ξεσπάσουν.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μήπως τα "χαμένα" watt επιστρέφουν στην πηγή και καίνε κανένα στάδιο εξόδου?



να κάνω μια ερώτηση Γιάννο;
τα επιστρεφόμενα watts τι είδους τάση είναι;Πιο λιανά τη κυματομορφή έχουν;

----------


## 744

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση Γιάννο;
> τα επιστρεφόμενα watts τι είδους τάση είναι;Πιο λιανά τη κυματομορφή έχουν;



Μήπως ακριβώς ότι στέλνει και η πηγή?

----------


## SV1JRT

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση Γιάννο;
> τα επιστρεφόμενα watts τι είδους τάση είναι;Πιο λιανά τη κυματομορφή έχουν;



ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ερώτηση !!






> Μήπως ακριβώς ότι στέλνει και η πηγή?



ΛΑΘΟΣ

----------


## nikknikk4

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση Γιάννο;
> τα επιστρεφόμενα watts τι είδους τάση είναι;Πιο λιανά τη κυματομορφή έχουν;










> ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ερώτηση !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...








μ αρέσει αυτό το  forum !

----------


## SV1JRT

> μ αρέσει αυτό το  forum !



Οπως ειπα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ,  εχω πολλα project αυτη την εποχή και ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ χρόνο. Οποτε αφήνω τους παντογνώστες του φόρουμ να εξηγήσουν τι ειναι τα "στάσιμα"

----------


## 744

Δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση ίσως.

Ημίτονο στέλνει η πηγή, ημίτονο ανακλάται με διαφορά φάσης και πλάτους.

Μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο?

----------


## SeAfasia

> μ αρέσει αυτό το  forum !



nikknikk4 ποιά η άποψη σου για το rf power signal τι είναι εν τέλει;

----------


## nikknikk4

> Δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση ίσως.
> 
> Ημίτονο στέλνει η πηγή, ημίτονο ανακλάται με διαφορά φάσης και πλάτους.
> 
> Μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο?



ρωτάς η απαντάς _; στην ερώτηση η στην απάντηση_ _;_

----------


## SeAfasia

> ρωτάς η απαντάς _; στην ερώτηση η στην απάντηση_ _;_



μου αρέσεις κάποιες φορές,όποτε δεν είναι απαραίτητη ή χρήση balun;

Η ερώτηση είναι γενική προς όλους παίδες......

----------


## nikknikk4

> nikknikk4 ποιά η άποψη σου για το rf power signal τι είναι εν τέλει;



 είναι  η ίδια με αυτο που γράφεις στο post  *#191*
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post711445


αντε γειά σου και καλό διάβασμα

----------


## SeAfasia

> είναι  η ίδια με αυτο που γράφεις στο post  *#191*
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post711445
> 
> 
> αντε γειά σου και καλό διάβασμα



*στο #61 και #66
πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι μάλλον.....*

----------


## GeorgeVita

edit: Για να μη διαταραχθεί η τεχνική ομοιογένεια του παρόντος θέματος, τοποθέτησα τις ερωτήσεις μου στο:

 Είναι χρήσιμοι οι φερρίτες RF στις γραμμές μεταφοράς HF/VHF/UHF;

----------


## SV1JRT

Συγνώμη, αλλά μήπως είναι άλλο θέμα τα RF Choke για την επιστροφή της RF στο μπλεντάζ και άλλο θέμα τα balun (Ballanced to UNBallanced converter) ??
Λέω τώρα εγώ με το χαζό μυαλό μου (!!!)

.

----------


## nikknikk4

> *edit: Για να μη διαταραχθεί* η τεχνική ομοιογένεια του παρόντος θέματος, τοποθέτησα τις ερωτήσεις μου στο:
> 
>  Είναι χρήσιμοι οι φερρίτες RF στις γραμμές μεταφοράς HF/VHF/UHF;





το σκέφτηκες  μετα απο *#254* post ?

ετσι κι αλλιως  η ερωτησή σου αφορά αμεσα  *όλα τα προηγούμενα post* που εχουν γίνει


 μην πηγαινοερχόμαστε   ειναι και ακριβά τα καύσιμα

----------


## SeAfasia

> το σκέφτηκες  μετα απο *#254* post ?
> 
> ετσι κι αλλιως  η ερωτησή σου αφορά αμεσα  *όλα τα προηγούμενα post* που εχουν γίνει
> 
> 
>  μην πηγαινοερχόμαστε   ειναι και ακριβά τα καύσιμα



*στο #61 και #66
πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι μάλλον.....*

----------


## nikknikk4

> *στο #61 και #66
> πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι μάλλον.....*



τρια πουλάκια κάθονταν...!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Συγνώμη, αλλά μήπως είναι άλλο θέμα τα RF Choke για την επιστροφή της RF στο μπλεντάζ και άλλο θέμα τα balun (Ballanced to UNBallanced converter) ??
> Λέω τώρα εγώ με το χαζό μυαλό μου (!!!)
> 
> .



το ίδιο είναι με άλλο περιτίλυγμα

----------


## nikknikk4

> το ίδιο είναι με άλλο περιτίλυγμα



πού είναι το ίδιο ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

edit για να γίνει το σχόλιο [IN TOPIC]

Στα παρακάτω παλιά άρθρα του QST, δείχνονται απλές κατασκευές κεραιών και τρόποι τροφοδότησής τους:

- QST, Build a Portable Groundplane Antenna
- QST, Radio Tips, The Monoband HF Dipole Antenna
- QST, Antenna, Here is a Dipole
- QST, Feeding Dipole Antennas

Βασικό χαρακτηριστικό των άρθρων είναι η απλουστευμένη προσέγγιση των κατασκευών.
Στο τελευταίο άρθρο "Feeding Dipole Antennas" αναφέρεται το πρόβλημα της "παρασιτικής εκπομπής από την γραμμή μεταφοράς", με προτεινόμενες λύσεις το "*Coaxial Choke Balun*" (που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) και το "*Ferrite Bead Balun*" που μου δημιούργησε ερωτήματα τοποθετημένα στο θέμα:
 Είναι χρήσιμοι οι φερρίτες RF στις γραμμές μεταφοράς HF/VHF/UHF;

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ακριβώς! Το σκέφθηκα μετά την επισήμανση του νέου συναδέλφουστο 254+1ό σχόλιο.




γίνε λίγο ποιο σαφής .

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ακριβώς! Το σκέφθηκα μετά την επισήμανση του νέου συναδέλφου στο 254+1ό σχόλιο.
> 
> edit για το παρακάτω σχόλιο:
> 
> Νίκ. μη τσιγκλάς, βλέπω τα κόκκινα και σε κανονικό μέγεθος!
> Παλιά, δεν είχαμε internet και περιμέναμε πως και πως να μας δανείσουν ένα QST. Σε αυτά που διάβασα τότε, δεν βρήκα ή δεν θυμάμαι κάποια θεωρητικά σημεία όπως λ.χ. η επιστροφή RF από το εξωτερικό της θωράκισης καλωδίου λόγω επιδερμικού φαινομένου. Στη διαδρομή ήρθαν οι εξετάσεις, "πέτυχα" κι εγώ όπως ο Ανδρέας κλπ. κλπ. Αργότερα, με τα πολλά project ο χρόνος μειώθηκε άρα και η ρ/ε ενασχόληση. Οι νεώτεροι ρ/ε (όπως ο Σωτήρης), συνήθως έχουν καλή επιστημονική κατάρτιση (σπουδές) και ποικιλία εκπαιδευτικών πόρων (όλο το QST το βρίσκεις σε pdf χωρίς κανένα "γνωστό") και βέβαια τεκμηρίωση για νεώτερες δοκιμασμένες τεχνικές. Επί του θέματος, αν και μου δημιουργήθηκαν απορίες στο παρόν θέμα, λόγω του ότι έχει ποικιλία απόψεων, χρωμάτων και μεγεθών (στις γραμματοσειρές), πείστηκα αμέσως ότι τα ερωτήματά μου είναι άλλο φρούτο θέμα.
> 
> edit για να γίνει το σχόλιο [IN TOPIC]
> - QST, Build a Portable Groundplane Antenna
> ...



αφου τα βλέπεις γίνε *λίγο ποιο σαφής* 
για το link  που έβαλες για να μην αναγκαζομαστε να διαβάζουμε ολο το hlektonika.gr

----------


## lepouras



----------


## leosedf

Νικ η όπως σε λένε μήπως καλύτερα να είσαι πιο ήρεμος χωρίς να παραβιάζεις κανόνες?
Συζητάτε βρε αδερφέ δεν ήρθατε να μονομαχήσετε.

----------


## SV1JRT

Εγώ είμαι παρέα με τον Λέπουρα, αραχτοί στον καναπέ με ποπ-κόρν και κοκακόλα......

.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Νικ η όπως σε λένε μήπως καλύτερα να είσαι πιο ήρεμος χωρίς να παραβιάζεις κανόνες?
> Συζητάτε βρε αδερφέ δεν ήρθατε να μονομαχήσετε.



αν εννοείς εμενα,σε ποιό  ποστ εγινε κάτι τέτοιο ?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> edit για να γίνει το σχόλιο [IN TOPIC]
> 
> Στα παρακάτω παλιά άρθρα του QST, δείχνονται απλές κατασκευές κεραιών και τρόποι τροφοδότησής τους:
> 
> - QST, Build a Portable Groundplane Antenna
> - QST, Radio Tips, The Monoband HF Dipole Antenna
> - QST, Antenna, Here is a Dipole
> - QST, Feeding Dipole Antennas
> 
> ...



Ωραίες εποχές τότε!  :Wub: 
Ούτε balun έβαζαν, χρησιμοποιούσαν και κάθοδο 50 ωμ σε δίπολα... 
Τώρα έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα  :Crying:

----------


## Killo_Watt

http://www.qsl.net/iz7ath/web/02_bre.../pag01_eng.htm  :Lol:

----------


## nikknikk4

> http://www.qsl.net/iz7ath/web/02_bre.../pag01_eng.htm



*
χα χα χα χα χα χου...

αν γνωρίζεις - ξέρεις*

*εξηγησέ μας τι εννοεί.*

----------


## radioamateur

Ως γνωστό τα διπολάκια που πουλάνε τα καταστήματα ηλέκτρονικών προορίζονται για λήψη. Θα ήθελα να μας προτείνει κάποιος κάποια σχετική πατέντα ώστε να να αντέχουν σε ισχύ > 1 KW  αποφυγή οξειδώσεν αντικατάσταση των πλαστικων κουτιών.Μάλλον εδώ χρειάζονται στηρίγματα τεφλόν... Υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός για την διατομή των στοιχείων;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SV1EDG

Διπολάκι απλό και 1 KW ? Δύσκολα....οι σπινθιρισμοί δεν θα σε αφήσουν σε ησυχία.Δεν ξέρω αν το πλακώσεις στο σημείο σύνδεσεις του ομοαξονικού με ρητίνες,μονωτικά και ότι άλλο υπάρχει, και δουλέψει.

----------

